# I miss my IUI buddies



## Kissy Bear

IUI Girls TTC - 2007

Its being 2 years (2007) since we all posted together on the IUI thread. Just wanted to say how much I miss our chats, guidance and especially our friendship. We were a great team of girls and still are but we are now all splatted across the web site that its difficult to keep up to date with all of you. Thought this could be a nice place to post and chat about anything and everything as can't find any where else to post and this is where we all met!

Just wanted to say I think of you all loads and hope and pray that all our dreams come true...

Just a quick and special mention to Buttons who will be giving birth to twins any day now... and Davis with her BFP!   Look forward to hearing from you all soon!

Hope to chat to you all soon and loads of bubbles coming your way!

Loads of Love, hugs and butterfly kisses,
Kristy
x


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Kissie
What a great idea - we had a lovely bunch of girls on that thread and would be nice to catch up.  2007 - frightening!!!! 

Your daughter is gorgeous. Good luck Buttons - my sis has twins - they are a handful but gorgeous!!! Full of beans now. Congrats Davis. Spooks is due in April with her little girl. I am hoping to join you all with a BFP very soon    - tx number 7 starts in a couple of week. 

Look forward to hearing from the others as well
Love and hugs to you all 
Tiny xxx


----------



## charliezoom

hello hun!

You are most welcome to join the IUI girls and the IUI BFP Bumps and babes thread.

Congrats and hope to see you soon!.

love, charlie xxx


----------



## spooks

Hello  
checking in to the new thread - nice to see you Kissy and Tiny.


----------



## Wiggywoo

I'm not a 2007 IUI girl but I feel that I 'know' Spooks, Tiny & Kissy Bear so thought that I would jump in to say Hi anyway   

Kissy your daughter is gorgeous, you must be so very proud     Will be you soon Spooks   

Natural cycle FET in about 10 days I think    just having scans to monitor ovulation at the moment, really hope that this one is going to work   

Tiny, is your next round a fresh cycle or frosties?

Lots of love


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi  

This topic is for everyone... not specifically treatment, pregnancy or baby only but to have a friend to talk to when feeling a little down and share your news...

Hi Wiggywoo   you are more than welcome to post here. How are the scans going? I have everything crossed that this one works! Keeping that positive train going!         Please keep us posted! What are you doing to keep yourself busy?

Hi Tiny  When are you hoping to start tx? Are you still going to councilling with tx? How ya feeling hun? Sending you the positive train of tx        

Hi Spooks   How big is your tummy? Sending you loads of butterfly kisses   What is your due date? How are the emotions going?

Hi Charliezoom   Thankyou for the offer in joining you. Just feel like I have lost the group of friends since pg and we have being dotted all over the place.

Me me me me me
Thanks for all your lovely comments about Kayleigh. She is screaming at the moment so trying to rush now!!! I have being thinking how you are and miss you guys like crazy. 

I have passed the link to... Scousemouse, Davis, Buttons, Felix, Zoei (a few others but my mind has gone blank - pg brain) so if you think of anyone I missed then please send the link.

DH off today so his sleeping after a tiring week. A week today and then we are on holiday in Derbyshire. Haven't being on holiday for a year since pg so really looking forward to it  

Sending you all lots of love and fingers crossed for Wiggy & Tiny   "I know you can!"

Kissy
x


----------



## Tiny21

Hi there
Kissy - your daughter really is gorgeous, she is so pretty. Our old thread is presumably on here still somewhere!! Might take a bit of tracking down though. I can't remember who else was on it but it was a really good crowd. 

Hi Wiggywoo - nice to see you on here too. Good luck with your FET - getting close    , hoping this is your one. 

Spooks is getting close now   and it sounds like her little girl will be early I think! 

My update. I start injecting on Friday (or DP does!) with ER planned for end of March, this is attempt no 7 and IVF no 2. I know 7 is a lucky number so really hoping that is true for us. I feel a bit distant from it all but even now starting to think those weird thoughts that you do when going through treatment - leaping on any  coincidence and thinking it is a good sign, I am spending more time on here again and reading other's diaries again. Trying to keep more normal during this one but not sure I will manage!   My brain seems to go into overdrive and I think it is already starting!  I had Reiki over half term and that was really nice so I think I might have some more of that. Trying to keep chilled and drink lots to get ready. I am trying to lose some weight but that isn't going well. 
Kissy - I haven't had counselling for a while now, I just go when I feel the need now. I do feel more able to cope now, less teary generally although getting more now again. Then I beat myself up about not being as teary and wonder why - I suppose you just get tougher and you have to toughen up to cope with things I suppose.  My Nan isn't very well at all either so that is an added worry and we are 3 hours away so I can't really see her easily either. Not looking forward to Fri being jabbed again but at least we will finally feel we are doing something again.  Sorry - got a bit carried away there - good to have somewhere to offload. 

Thanks all for "listening", I will try and remember some more people and invite them to join us. 
Catch up soon
Tiny xxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Oh Tiny   so sorry to hear about your Nan hun!   Unfortunately tx continues whilst life challenges us. I really hope she gets better soon hun   

Its amazing how difficult it is to try and relax during tx. I look back now and even when I said I was relaxed I knew I wasn't! I played county squash and my game just went down hill and no matter how much I concentrated I couldn't maintain my competitive nature on the court. How  can we go into a RELAXED state of mind when we feel the world is on our shoulders?

Acupuncture worked for me and if I remember right Spooks also had Acupuncture with her pregnancy. I actually was told that I had not ovulated by the fertility docs for that month and told the acupuncturist that I did not ovulate but he continued the treatment. I didn't even think about the 2ww and then when my period didn't come I did a pg test and it was negative. 4 Days later I did another pg test and it was positive. So I can only hope and pray some how you too can have a stress free 2ww.  

Sending you the little steam train of hope: "I know you can!" "I know you can!" "I know you can!" "I know you can!" "I know you can!" "I know you can!" "I know you can!"        

Loads of love,
Kissy
x


----------



## ernie

Hi Tiny21 I remember you from September when I was on my first 2ww. I am on my 2ww now after FET. I wish you all the luck with your treatment I've got my fingers crossed for you.


Kissy Bear I love your storey. Your little girl is beautiful.

Good luck to everyone.

Ernie. x


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Ernie, nice to hear from you. Good luck, these 2ww are horrible aren't they? Stay chilled and  , how do you feel so far? 

Kissy - I had forgotten your story until I re-read it, sadly that can't happen to us but really hoping this is our turn. I would like to have acu but just can't face the needles, think I have left it a bit late this time anyway. Thank you for the train  

Trying to keep   
Love
Tiny xxx


----------



## carrott

Well hello everyone, isn't this fab! Thank you Kissy x x

Tiny - wishing you all the very best of luck and positive vibes for you next treatment hun xx

Spooks and Pipgirl should be due to have their babies very soon I think?

Kissy did you send the link to Margocat and Lizzy - they were both on our thread

OMG dosent time fly by 2007??

Kissy your lil one is sooo cute xxxx

I am looking forward to catching up with everyone ...spk soon
Love Carrott x x x


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi Carrot   
Glad you got my link... Yes I sent message to Margocat but not Lizzy... Will you do the honours? I also sent link to EIMER   but I will send her an email which might help her get it quicker 

Your little girl is GORGEOUS!!! Can't believe she is 2.5 months already! Hope you getting some sleep hun?

Sending you loads of love,
Kristy
x


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi Ernie   Fingers crossed for your 2ww          
Hope you have your feet up and dreaming of a summer holiday and the warm sun on your belly! Ohhhhhhhhh now that feels so good! 

Kissy
x


----------



## scousemouse

Wow, how nice to 'see' you all again!    

Thanks to Kissy for sending me the link!

Congratulations Davis!

Oh my Buttons - Twins!  Congratulations!

Tiny, good lluck with tx No 7, loads of     coming your way hun.  So sorry to hear your Nan isn't well   

Spooks, I can't believe how quickly your pregnancy has gone  

Kissy, K is gorgeous but I've told you that before hun

Ernie. fingers crossed hun, hope your 2ww goes quickly for you   

Carrott, your Little girl is gorgeous!

Me - Well I can't believe Jack will be 8 months old next week, the time has just flew by.  They grow up so fast.  He's a little sweetheart.

Can you keep a secret girls?  We got a natural BFP last week  , I am so shocked but after my MC at Christmas I'm not getting my hopes up just yet.  Will be ringing the hospital next week to arrange a reassurance scan.  

Its great to catch up with you guys  
scouse
xx


----------



## Kissy Bear

What fantastic News Scousemouse! I am so happy for you and DH and baby Jack!!!

                                                     

Sending you loads of love hun!
Kissy
x


----------



## carrott

Scousemouse -           thats so lovely - well done!

Davis - congratulations hun well done!! x

Kissy - I have sent the link to Lizzi  


Ernie - good luck hun with the 2ww -     

I'll be thinking of you on Friday Tiny  

Lots of Love 
Carrott... ps got first night full sleep last night from midnight til 6am I am feeling as fresh as a daisy today


----------



## Tiny21

Hi girls
This is getting busy!!

Hi Scouseouse - I remember you and Carrott - obviously and Davis - it's like a reunion!   Hello to  you all
  
Thanks for all of your good wishes - things have all changed - I called the clinic as I was concerned about my spotting and that it might start before I started jabbing - they have now concluded I should start tonight   I am a person who likes to build up to things so although I am calm now not quite sure how I will be - I haven't even done my hypno CD!!!! I am trying to keep chilled and calm and just thinking I can do this, I CAN do this!! Just hope this is the right decision but I know lots of people downreg for a mix of times - they can always tweak the stimming drugs so I figure it will be OK. 

         
Scousemouse  - that is brilliant news. Jack - that is the name of my sister's boy twin!!  Good name!   He is lovely.  Not sure posting on here is the best way to keep a secret!!!  

Carrott - your little girl is lovely! Can't believe she is so old!! Relatively obviously  

Hi to everyone else   , nice little thread we have here!! 

Tiny sending    to us all and especially us who haven't yet been blessed with our BFPs - Ernie - hope it's going well still. 
xx


----------



## scousemouse

Tiny, I hope the jab last night was ok, tons of       being sent your way hun


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi Tiny  

How did last night go with jabs Sometimes a change of plans can be challenging hun!        

Thinking of you!!!!!!!!!

KB
x


----------



## Tiny21

It went OK, I was calmer than I thought, it did sting though and seems to take a long time, though I am sure it is seconds. I didn't   either - last time I had a few tears, especially after the first one - relief more than anything. DP was good, even though he was nervous. 

Number 2 tonight!! 

Thanks girls. 
Tiny xxx


----------



## margocat

Hello ladies!!

Kissy what a lovely idea.  I didn't get the message about this - but have happily stumbled upon you all.

No time to post now, for reasons I'll explain after the weekend (horrible family funeral to travel to in Jersey tomorrow).

However, it's lovely to see everyone.

Sending love and hugs - esp to Tiny for the injections!

MC
xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi Margocat   Sorry to hear about the funeral hun and look forward to hearing from you on your return! Glad you found the site!!!  

Sending you and family loads of love hun,
Kissy Bear
x


----------



## scousemouse

so sorry Margotcat   

Tiny, I'm glasd your 1st jab was ok, hope the 2nd went even better!


----------



## carrott

Well done Tiny  Hope its going okay hun x

MC - sorry to hear about the funeral   hope you have a safe journey looking forwad to catching up with ya x

Hi to everyone else   

My Lo had her 3 month injections yesterday   oh god its sooo horrid for them I feel so mean putting her through that   
Carrott x


----------



## Kissy Bear

Arghhhh Carrot! Its so awful. I found the 2nd day the worse! They just don't settle! Sending you loads of "feel better" vibes!  

Tiny being thinking of something funny to say so I can entertain you through your injections - but brain is dead and nothing seems hilarious today   So sending you some "pain free" vibes to make those injections more tolerable!  

Scouse   hope the big white telephone (toilet bowl) has not being calling your name too often! And if it has then GREAT!  

My family and in-laws driving me nuts. Just can't win. Want to hide - its great we going on holiday as I want to get away from everyone and everything! You can't choose you family but you can sure choose your FRIENDS    

My friend (42) is expecting her first baby any day now (T+10), so please keep your fingers crossed all goes well! Seeing that her sister just lost her baby at 6 months pregnant and my other friend died giving birth to twins - I am just feeling so nervous although the chances of something happening to her too is so small!    

If I don't speak to you tomorrow, have a lovely week-end! Keep those chins ups Tiny and Ernie!

Loads of love and group hugs,
Kissy Bear
x


----------



## ernie

Thank you everyone for your warm wishes. Kissy Bear thats a lovely thought. I'm doing ok had lots of pains and twinges everyday from day 2. But who knows. Only 4 sleeps left till test.    

Well done with jab tiny.

Scouse  thats a dream.Well done you.

Good luck everyone. 

Ernie.x


----------



## spooks

Hi everyone - I am reading and thinking of you all - brain not functioning at the moment but I will post soon


----------



## scousemouse

Spooks, how are you doing hun? Have the Braxton Hicks kicked in yet?  Thinking of you hun and hoping you're not too uncomfortable and are sleeping ok  

Ernie, thinking of you loads, the last few days before testing I found the worst, everything crossed for you              

Kissy, big  , families can be a right pain in the  , mine go from being supportive and helpful to being over bearing and in your face.  When it gets too bad I just take a step back and stay away for a little while.

Carrott, big   to your LO, I hated taking Jack for his injections, the first time I took DH with me for a bit of support but the rest I did on my own and felt so terribly guilty for making him go through it, I know its for his own good but I still felt awful.  To be honest though after his injections Jack (and me) had the best couple of nights sleep since he was born.  Jack just isn't a sleeper  

Me, I feel ok, I never had MS with Jack or Midget Jem (RIP) and this time I get an odd moment or two a day where I feel a bit icky but it only lasts a few seconds.  Next Wed I can ring the hospital and arrange a reassurance scan so I'm taking things one day at a time.  

's and  's to us all
scouse
xxx


----------



## Button76

Hi Ladies

I am just checking in, thanks for setting up Kissy Bear!

It's going to be a very short me post but I promise to catch up and read everyone's news.

I had my beautiful babies by Elective C-Section on Monday.  Isla Sian, 6lb6oz and Alex Sam 7lb.  They are both beautiful and can't believe that they are mine!

I hope everyone is doing well and as I said I will catch up soon.

Love Button xxx


----------



## scousemouse

[fly]*CONGRATULATIONS Button          *[/fly]


----------



## carrott

congratulations Button well done hun !!!

Hows it going Tiny?  

Ernie sending you lots of      


Thank you KB and SM for your wishes... Lo is truly fine and even more scrumptions than before the injections.. seems to make them grow I think  Not looking forward to the next ones in four weeks as she has to have three OMG   DH coming with me  

SM sending you lots of    as you must be on edge until yor scan  am sure youll be fine hun x x x 

Oh KB hope your friend is ok as I am sure she will be  

Nice to hear from you spooks looking forward to catching up and findng out how you are hun  

Have a lovely weekend all x x x x


----------



## Kissy Bear

Huge congratulations to Button and DH on the birth of Isla Sian & Alex Sam  Glad you found us and you know where to come when you get a few minutes break!  Wishing you a life time of happiness! Will look on the Birth announcements thread too 

Hi Ernie ~ sending you some "warm" vibes your way for implantation so they get nice and cosy   

Spooks ~ You know where to find us but no pressure on posting. I know how cloudy everything gets as everything gets closer to the due date. 

Carrot & Scouse ~ I had to have all injections with K on my own as DH made some meetings or plans away  How convenient! He will get his turn one day! Just watch this space 

Hi Tiny ~  for those jabs - wanted to ask if you ever thought injections could be some kind of foreplay? Well it might help - it could be worse - you could imagine you DH standing on you with stilethoes 

MC ~ Thinking of you 

Me me me me me
Kayleigh crying cause she couldn't roll over this morning. I am officially on holiday as DH is now in charge although we are only going to Derbyshire on Monday. MIL comes to our house last night and tells me what I have done the last 2 week - not impressed  Got drunk on 2 glasses of wine last night and got naughty on rug (TMI) Getting too old for this as I feel like I have being hit with a pole and black and blue. Need to invest in better rug 

Sending you all bubbles - which are my wishes wrapped in rainbows 
Kissy Bear
x


----------



## Tiny21

Hi girls
Just a quickie I am afraid as at my sisters - we are away for the weekend seeing the twins and my other niece!! They are lovely and very funny. 

CONGRATULATIONS BUTTON AND DH


----------



## Tiny21

Sorry girls - got carried away and accidentally pressed send!! 
They sound lovely Button - twins are lovely!!  Well done you for posting so quickly!!

Hi to everyone else, thanks for all your best wishes, injections going OK so far thanks. Will catch up more soon. 
Love
Tiny xxxx  

Trying to keep    , went to see my Nan this morning - she isn't so good so that wasn't very nice but feel good for having seen her and spoken to her. 
Love to all


----------



## carrott

KB -


----------



## ernie

OH your all SO nice on here. No wonder you all wanted to find each other again. I have kind of gatecrashed. I just meant to pop in to say good luck to Tiny and you have all been lovely with your wellwishes.

You all disserve your dreams and I am praying that they come true. 

My shooting stabbing pains are stronger tonight. I have had pains since day 2. Aches and twinges but tonight they are taking my breath away.  I was thinking today at work about my big belly in the sun. I love it thank you for that.
Only 2 full sleeps left. But getting a bit scarred to test now.

Ernie.x


----------



## scousemouse

Ernie - I have everything crossed for you hun                  

Tiny - big    , its awful to see a loved one ill   glad your iinjections are going ok    

Kissy - enjoy your holiday as a family hun I hope you have a winderful time!  

Spooks - thinking of you hun, take your time in posting, there's no rush  

oops, was going to be a long one but Jack has other ideas and wants his breakie

love
scouse
xxx


----------



## margocat

Hello hello ladies!!

I'm sorry to have been so brief before the weekend. We're home from Jersey now after the most emotional few days. To cut a v long story short, my 23 year old cousin died last week, 2.5 years after having suffered a terrible head injury which left her completely paralysed and unable to speak. She could communicate using her eyes, and was stable and looking forward to coming home to her parents house which was being modified. Anyway - she had an operation to insert a metal plate to her missing bit of skull a few weeks ago, and had a reaction to the plate, got an infection, and then died. All so shocking and upsetting - the family have been through hell.

But, as far as it could have been, it was a wonderful few days - the funeral was all about celebrating her short but wonderful life. She was so brave, and strong, and funny and amazing. Rest in peace Z.

So - home now, wrung out emotionally, but glad it's over.

It's lovely to hear how you all are - Kissy what a great idea this thread is.

Tiny - hope it's nice seeing the babies - am sure it must be hard from time to time too, but maybe that's getting easier as they get older? Sorry to hear about your Nan - glad you got to see her. Hope the injections are okay whilst you are away this weekend. 

Kissy - have a lovely holiday, so special to be going away as a little family. Fancy you getting jiggy on the rug!!  Anyone would think you were 18 again...! we wish...

Button - many many many congratulations - wonderful news. Hope all goes brilliantly these first few precious days and weeks. 

Ernie - lots of luck, sending positive vibes and lots and lots of love and luck.

Scouse - how is Jack? It's lovely to see you here. Wonderful news about your BFP - see below....will want to chat to you! Fingers crossed all goes well this time, but understand the caution.

Carrot - hello! The injections are hard aren't they? I was alright for the first one but got progressively worse... M was fine of course. I nearly cancelled his third set cos I wimped out (most unlike me!). Went in the end and took my Mum for moral support as DH was working.

Spooks - thinking about you  

Well - me me me. As I said above, it's been such an emotional week or two. And on top of all the family stuff, we've been preparing to get back on the ttc bandwagon (have been trying naturally since AF came back post finishing BF-ing at Xmas), but didn't hold out much hope. Went to see our lovely clinic two weeks ago and agreed a plan going forward. Spanner in works has been that I've been diagnosed with hypothyroidism. Most irritating, but good to have an explanation for the utter weariness I have felt on and off since M was born. Was much more than just lack of sleep.

Anyway - been on the thyroxine (thyroid replacement tablets) for a few weeks now, but clinic won't treat me until levels are stable. Again, to cut another long story short, had come up with a plan to allow me to get started on IUI again next month.

But.....tested this morning just to rule out the v slim chance that this month might have worked and would you bloody believe it - BFP!!!!! Now - don't tell a soul, it's a big secret, and I'm not due on until Wed so anything could happen, but I can't believe it!! Used a first response early testing test (and then a second one!) - both faint pink lines. Then used a Clearblue digital with the conception indicator thing (didn't have those around last time!) and that came up PREGNANT (1-2wks) too!!!!!

So - must keep calm but am v excited. Am not intended on announcing this anywhere else on the site as you can imagine, but wanted to tell you lot!! If it's real, baby will have been conceived on the night my cousin died. Feels very meaningful.

Better post this now and come back later.
MC
xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

OH MY GOODNESS MC!!! Oh my!! Oh! 
Congratulations - such wonderful news! I'm sure Scouse can help you about the tablets etc and I hope and pray all goes to plan hun! What did DH say when you yold him? I am so excited for YOU!

Ernie ~ you keep that sun shining on your belly and praying for you and DH.    I use to get pains too however if the pains get too unbearable hun phone your clinic and advise them.

Tiny ~ It must be great to see your family  Keep positive hun cause you are going to have a family of your own soon - watch this space 

Scouse ~ Hows it going hun? Hope Jack hasn't messed food all over his clothes again. 3.5 weeks before Kayleigh starts BLW - getting excited now!

Just sending a WADDLE  to SPOOKS 

Carrot ~  Like to hear your naughty ventures instead of just laughing at mine! 

Sending a big cuddle to Wiggwoo  Hope you OK hun?

Sending Ernie, Wiggywoo and TINY the little steam train of "I know I can, I know I can!"
[fly]     
     
     [/fly]

Loads of love, hugs and butterfly kisses,
KB
x


----------



## spooks

Hello everyone   cuddles all around. 

Margocat    thinking of you - you must be going through a whole range of emotions right now. So sorry to hear about your cousin  .
And then also a whispering 'congratulations' on your BFP- your secret is safe with us!  

Kissy Bear - your posts do make laugh - rude going-ons on the rug!    I am deeply shocked!
Hope you are well and enjoying your holiday  
I was sorry to read your other post and hear of the dreadful things that happened to your friends too    
It's completely natural to be worried for your friend even though people will tell you not to be - hope she has a safe delivery  

What's BLW mean?   - something to do weaning - maybe?  


Ernie -   all the best - hoping for good news for you  

Wiggywoo - how are you? where are you up to with tx now? Was it this week you're going to London? I've lost the plot     with the IVF thread - what a bunch of   chatterboxes
still haven't made the marshmallow cake but it's on my list of things to do  

Tiny - glad you saw your nan and spent some time with your family   
Hope the injections are going okay     

Button    huge congrats on the arrival of your twins    and great weights too   

Carrot - how you doing?     Lovely picture of your little one - she's so cute  

Scouse - how are you?     hope the scan goes well on Weds - thinking of you   it can't be easy so one day at a time is a good idea 


I've sent this link to Zoie because I'm sure I met her on the IUI thread but I'm not really sure  

As for me - On the whole I am fine but having a few slight wobbly moments - think it must be completely normal and probably hormonal - had the hospital tour which I found quite unsettling really and just made me think of what me and Dh have been through to get here. 
I'm finding the donor issue is on my mind quite a bit too. Everyone around us is so excited about the imminent arrival that they're chattering away and saying stuff that doesn't really apply to us - it's almost like they've completely forgotten or are ignoring the fact of how we had our LO and where she came from. Dh is fine with it all but I'm finding it a bit strange. SIL was even talking about genetics and wondering who the baby would look like - me or DH    and when I said it was certainly going to be a surprise as we had no idea it all went a bit weird and the in-laws quickly changed the subject. I know it must be difficult for them but we're going to bring the baby up knowing where she came from - just hope they can deal with it too. 

Apart from that everything is fine and dandy - health wise I'm tip-top - with the most beautiful skin I have ever had!!! Bump is lovely and baby is kicking lots. Dh is looking after me very well and nursery is taking shape. Still can't believe this is happening and keep asking Dh 'do I look pg, can you tell?' - he thinks I'm slightly mad when I do this as you most certainly can tell     

Special love, hugs and wishes to everyone 

    positive vibes to Ernie, Tiny and Wiggy and anyone else cycling - don't think I've missed anyone out
love spooks


----------



## scousemouse

Just a quickie cause Jack is doing a poop and is gonna need a change is a few mins    

MC-First of all big  , so sorry to hear about your cousin hun, must have been very emotional   

Secondly, massive CONGRATULATIONS      From my limited knowledge on glandular problems, Thyroxine is safe during pregnancy (don't just take my word for it though speak to your GP), you will probably have to have consultant led care as your thyroxine needs will change throughout pregnancy.  My advice would be make an appointment to see your GP asap as you may need to be referred to a endocrinologist.  When pregnant with Jack I was under consultant led care due to my pituitary gland but I was lucky as my problems never affected any other gland dispite the fact that the pituitary gland controls every other gland.  I still saw an endocrinologist every 4 weeks until 28 weeks when he discharged me cause I wasn't having any problems, but I did have to agree that if my eye sight changed in any way I was to ring his secretary for an emergency appointment and not wait for a general referral but I was ok.  I had to stop taking my meds as soon as BFP was confirmed but if I had had any probs then I'd have been ok to take them again.  Since Jack was born though my prolactin levels have been normal and I've not needed any medication at all.  I'm not 100% sure where you stand BF wise with thyroxine.  I've just thought of something, your clinic may have a endocrinologist attached, mine did, might be an idea to give them a call and see if they can get you an appointment or at least give you some advice.
I hope I've helped a little.

Sorry got to go, Jack needs a change I can smell him from here


----------



## carrott

Hellooo Ladiz  

MC - OMG OMG CONGRATULATIONS all over again eh  Your secret is safe with us  for now!   for your cousin and all that you have been through hun  

Hiya Spooks - so nice to hear from you and glad your doing ok in the fit and healthy department  I am sure once your LO arrives and you have her in your arms all your worries will be gone (thats what happened to me anyhow)  Please remind me of you EDD again I cant remember 

Spooks your right about Zoie she did a few cycles with us!

Ernie -         

Tiny -        

SC - hope your doin ok hun and hope jacks got a nice clean bum now  


Hey KB - I am only jelious - well not of the bruises of course    The most naughty thing I get up to at mo is the odd glass of wine and a take away when I am supposed to be on a diet huh... 

Well we have just booked our summer hols to Greece OMG I must be mad  I have now started to panic thinking of all the things I will need to take for little one there will be no room in the case for any of mine or DH stuff! I am used to taking about fourteen pairs of shoes and a couple of outfits per day   not anymore  

We have just had a visit from the minister to discuss the christening OMG that was hard work   Not particularly religious but we have hummed and harred about doing this and decided it was the right thing to do.. I feel like I have just had a theology exam  anyway it should be a nice day!
We had such a busy weekend sociallising I now have loads to do in the house   cleaning etc so I better get to it.. Spk soon

Lot of Love
Carrott


----------



## ernie

Hi everyone.

Tiny hope your ok sorry to hear about your Nan. 

MC. I don't know where to start that is very sad about your cousin. 
Fantastic new about your BFP. So pleased for you. 

Carrot your baby girl is beautiful!

Scouse good luck for Wednesday.

Hi to everyone one else. There's loads of you guys! Thanks for all your positive wishes especially KB for the Train. I think it may have done the trick. Did my test tonight and got a BFP!!!! I think we are in shock I can't really believe I'm writing this. Trying to stay sensible as we have never got this far before and it is early days but we are over the moon.  I say we are trying to stay sensible DH is planning to buy another wardrobe.   I know of all the things. 

Keep sending out those trains Kissey Bear

 to everyone
Ernie
Kerry x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi ladies,

Feel like I'm gate crashing really as there are a fair few of you now and I only 'know' a couple of you   

I noticed that Kissy & Spooks had mentioned me so I thought that I would update you. I'm heading off to London midday tomorrow for FET on Wednesday afternoon. It seemed a long time coming and now all of a sudden it's here     I feel suprisingly calm about it tbh.

I haven't really got time for any personals as I'd have to read through again and should think about going to bed - couple of big days coming up - but there is a lot of positive news on this thread right now so I'm hoping that it's contagious!

Ernie, many many congrats, that is fabulous news    I notice that you were also a natural FET, can I ask, did you do anything in particular post transfer??

Many thanks and hope to get to know you all better (hope you don't think I'm being rude)
Wiggy x


----------



## ernie

Wiggywoo I'm also a gatecrasher. I only came on to say Hi to Tiny and I seamed to have stayed.

I have done lots of things religiously but I'll never know if the helped. Some of them crazy  but I'll just tell you them all it will give you a laugh anyway.

I'll do the serious ones first:
Zita west supplements
Acupuncture
Zita west relaxation and visualization CD which is fantastic well worth the money you can buy off her site.
2 letters of water everyday
Glass of pinapple juice everyday
3 days bed rest then no heavy lifting. Been very lazy.

OK now for the crazy ones. You may call them something different: 
Wore stripes on day of FET. Stripes connect heaven and earth and all children are heaven sent. Also stripe are lucky.
Worn an orange scarf for 2wks to focus on orange as it keeps you positive.
Had an elephant on my bracelet and next to my bed as Feng shui says so.
Found what Feng Shui calls your children's area in the house and put an orchid there as they represent fertility
Carried around the symbol of Kokopeli a native american god who delivers children

So what didn't I do. All crazy I know but I hate not being in controll so anything to make me fell as though I was doing something.

What ever you do will be the best thing for you. Just be good to yourself.  

Good luck

E.x


----------



## spooks

That's some list Ernie!   
Congratulations and hope all goes well and really hope the BFP's are contagious


----------



## carrott

OMG OMG another   wow CONGRATULATIONS  Ernie               Hope you have a lovely hapy healthy pregnancy enjoy the next eight months hun well done!!! I believe strongly in the acupunture ...sure its what got me my BFP.XXXX

Good luck also to wiggywoo      

Carrott


----------



## scousemouse

Congratulations ernie     , hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy hun!

Wiggywoo everyone is welcome hun - good luck with your FET, have everything crossed for you       

carrot you are way more organised than me, talking about having your LO christened.  We've discussed it a few times but not got round to doing anything about it yet, our families will expect a big celebration but it'll be me and DH funding it and we just haven't got the cash.
Although Jack needs an operation on his heart (has a PDA (hole in his heart)) and I would really prefer him to be christened first, even though I'm not particularly religious  

MC how are you feeling hun?  Hope you have got your head down the loo, in the nicest possible way of course  

Kissy hope, K and DH are having a great time   

Spooks I hope you are ok hun, I wouldn't worry too much about your in laws, I'm sure they didn't want to upset you and were probably trying to act normal.  Big      (will pm you when I get a spare 5 mins   )

Tiny hows it going?  Hope the jabs are going ok and you're not too sore  , everything crossed for you hun      hope your nan is doing better now  

Me, am ringing the hospital this morning to arrange a reassurance scan, hope they manage to fit me in sooner rather han later as I'm going out of my mind with 'what if' scenarios and need to know one way or the other.  Had a few bad nights with Jack, he just isn't a sleeper, the night before last he wanted up at 4am and this morning it was 3.30am  .  I did everything I could think of, rocking, singing, patting etc till eventually he went back to sleep after about an hour then I was wide awake 

Thatas it for now girls, got a pile of ironing to do before I can go and visit my mum for a bit.

love
scouse
xxx


----------



## margocat

Hello all - sorry for lack of reply - since I've returned to work I've realised that whilst I can read FF I'm no longer able to post at work.  This is a problem as I get home late, try to see M and bath him and then eat and try to get to bed asap... it sounds like Miles is just like your Jack Scouse, not a sleeper.  He has never ever slept through the night in the hole 7 months he's been here and although we're used to it now (can still be 3 times per night), it does mean we're reliant on going to bed early!!

So not going to post much now and no real personals except to say...

Ernie - many many congrats - wonderful wonderful news, you must be so excited.  Loved your list of things you did religiously - I know exactly what you mean about feeling that you are exerting some sort of control on things.  

Wiggy - best of luck to you too - you're v welcome here.

Kissy - hope holiday is great.

Spooks - try not to worry - when this baby is here and in your arms, all these silly comments will be forgotten and you will just be in love.  The genetics will be supremely irrelevant.  Hope you're feeling okay.  

Scouse - sorry to hear about Jack's PDA, when will he have that op?  I have read about quite a few people's LOs having that op on here and it seems that it is really easier in the end then they think it will be - the babes recover so quickly.  Can imagine it's quite a stressful thing to anticipate.  Hope you get your reassurance scan sorted, let us know how you get on.  How many weeks do you think you are at the moment?

Hi Carrott!!

As for me - pregnancy tests are still saying positive.  I daren't admit how many I've done - I'm ashamed.  I've booked a private viability scan for 30th March hoping that it's not too optimistic of me!  Am not at all sick, but wasn't last time.  Have been a bit light headed, which was one of my symptoms last time.  Am just trying to stay positive.

Right - best get off to bed.

Sending lots of love
MC
xx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Girls
Sorry been a bit slack - seem to have been so busy with work and very tired!!! Need lots of sleep so won't do a long message but will catch up soon. 

MC - great to hear from you again. Sorry about your cousin - sounds an awful thing to go through  . Congrats on your BFP  
Ernie - Congrats to you too - WOW!!  Great news on our little thread.  that is some list of things 
Kissy - enjoy  your break. 
Hi Wiggy and Carrott  . Good luck Wiggy  
Hi Scouse - I am sure any kind of operation must be really frightening but I am sure it will all be fine. Congrats to you too!!!   
 Button
Hi Spooks  
Save some   for us please!!!   

It was nice seeing the babies at the weekend - she is getting better now apparently. Nan isn't so good though - it is a waiting game really. I am pleased that I went to see her though, even though she wasn't having a great day, though it wasn't nice seeing her like that. 

The injections are going OK - had a few really pain free nights but now stinging and one leg is already bruised, DP said tonight's was harder to get in and it hurt when it came out!! Hope they ease again. I ice it first. All still feels unreal - just waiting for AF, been having cramps for a while now and spotting - would just like it to come really and get out of the way. Scan next Wednesday to see how things are going. Last time the clinic's timing was spot on so wondering if it will be this time. I do feel very different this time - not sure if that is good or not   Having Reiki again next week so looking forward to that. 
Sorry if I have missed anyone
Love to all 
Tiny xxxx


----------



## TLZ

Hi everyone

I used to be on the IUI boards but have moved on to IVF ...

Some of you are friends of old .. Spooks, Tiny and Kissy   

Anyhow, I saw this thread and thought yay! That looks fab! and here you all are!! 

I REALLY REALLY REALLY want my BFP this year .. 5 years TTC is way too long so hopefully some of the love n'luck on this board will rub off!! 

Rushing off now to a meeting but will pop back on later ..

Love to all

TLZ xx


----------



## spooks

hello everyone and Hi to TLZ -so glad you found us


----------



## Tiny21

Hi TLZ
Great to hear from you - glad you found us.  I am now IVF as well - currently downregging for 2nd one and hopefully final one (until trying for a sibling of course      ). First scan next Wednesday. Do you have your next one planned. I think we deserve 2009 to be our year!  

Sadly girls my Nan died this morning   so that is sad for us, she hasn't been for a long time now, as you know I did see her last weekend so glad I had chance to see her.  Mum will let us know when the funeral is but we don't know at the moment. We have been expecting it but it is still hard.  Had to then do the injection after Mum called with the news. Feeling quite sad and will have to get into comic relief mode tomorrow with the kids at school. 

Hope you are all OK and looking forward to the weekend. 
Love 
Tiny xxx
Spooks - will PM over the weekend


----------



## carrott

Hi Ladies - just a quick one from me tonight as I am off out tonight with friends for a meal - yikes - first time away from LO since giving birth 

Hiya TLZ - think I also remmber you from the IUI thread - good luck hun with the txt 

Tiny - hope your still doing a grand job  

Spooks how are you hun - growing by the day  hang on in there not long to go now  

SM - hope you got a date for the scan 
MC - Hope your lookingafter yourself and trying to get some rest sleep deprivation is the worst  

KB - I missed that you had gone away hun - hope you are having an ace time  

Wiggy -    hope your well x

Hi to anyone else that I missed -this thread is growing KB oh and I cant wait to hear about your holiday adventures  IYKWIM  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend

Love
Carrott x x x x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your good wishes but sadly our FET didn't go ahead. We only had one little frostie and unfortunately only 25% of the cells survived the thawing process. We're gutted, and still feeling a little raw from it. Whilst we were at the clinic (we're satellite patients) we had lots of blood taken for various tests, nk cells, cystic fibrosis, chromosomal study that sort of thing. As I hadn't taken any drugs for the FET I'm able to start a fresh cycle with my next cycle which should be end of next week. I don't really feel up for it at the moment but I don't want to waste anytime so if the test results come back ok, here we go again!

Sorry everyone I really will try and get to grips with personals one day,when I'm feeling a bit more chirpy.


----------



## spooks

So sorry Wiggy, thinking of you and DH    
Don't know what to say   except take care of each other.


----------



## TLZ

Evening All ...

Tiny - So sorry to read about your nan ... you have my sincerest condolences 

Wiggy - So sad to read about your frostie too ... really hope the tests come back ok 

Hi Carrott - yes your "name" is familiar too ... congrats on your lovely babe 

It is really lovely to see some familiar people on here ..
I have been feeling a bit lost lately and with thinking about more treatment etc it feels a bit lonely sometimes  I am thinking about having some first stage tests for immune issues ... I have a bee in my bonnet that our "problem" is at the implantation stage ... anyone else have any thoughts on that ... ?

Much love to all of you ... off to enjoy a DVD with DH now

TLZ xx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hello to everyone and a big welcome to TLZ!!!! I was so sure I put a link on your profile hun but my brain is dead - wouldn't want to have missed you for the world...

Spooks ~ I have sent a link to Zoei but you might want to email her too as doesn't look like everyone has foind my links   recovering from Pg brain doesn't help either! 

There is so much to say however just wanted to pop on and see how ERNIE was doing and linked to a page and saw she got a BFP!!!!
Huge congratulations hun and so happy that sun gave some light to those little embies...  
          

I will be back to give WIGGY and MC   some well deserved cuddles and lots of hugs to the rest of the buddies    

Love
KB
x


----------



## ernie

Hi I'm panicking!!!!!!!!!!!!! Went to loO and had pink discharge.20 Min's later it was thicker and brown. Just like before AF. what do you think? Had to be a Saturday when clinics shut. 

ERNIE


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Ernie
Couldn't leave you without replying. I have read countless reports on here of similar things happening and it is all OK and I am sure it is. Brown is usually related to old stuff isn't  it?  I am sure you have probably posted elsewhere on here and hopefully got replies to reassure you. Doesn't your clinic have an emergency number? If so I would call it. I get an emergency number then it will page someone. I am sure it will all be fine but I am sure it is very worrying, sending you  . post somewhere else on here and I am sure others will have better information for you. 
Tiny xx


----------



## ernie

Thanks Tiny.


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi Ernie  

Yes brown can be old AF and some girls have bled (red AF flow) and all has being ok! Please phone the emergency number of your clinic as they will be able to reassure you and if anything ask you to come in. Its important that you can sit back, relax and take it easy so speaking to the clinic will make you feel much better. I am  keeping everything crossed hun and keep us informed how you are as week-ends are the worse for clinics and minimum users on FF  

Sending you loads of sunshine and TLC  

KB
x


----------



## ernie

Thanks Kissy. I have calmed down now and there is no moe blood so fingers crossed.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Ernie


----------



## spooks

Ernie - did you manage to get hold of anyone 
I've read lots on here about similiar things and all has been well but I realise this is no help to you at the moment. You could always phone your local early pregnancy unit (tell them you've had tx and are v. worried and see what they suggest - some units are more helpful than others though). Hope everything is okay. 

TLZ -     how are you? Sorry I can't really help about the possible implantation issues but there are lots of threads on here about the tests you can ask to have if you think there is a problem.
I understand you're feeling lost - it must be difficult when you started out with people who have 'over-taken' you in their journeys.
Even though we're in different places I'm here if you need to chat or moan or anything   

Wiggy - how are you feeling   take care 

Scousemouse - hope all is well  

MC -   how are you   hope they get the thyroid levels stable for you 

Kissy - any holiday news? Hope you had a good time  

Carrot - your LO (well not so little  ) is gorgeous. Hope your meal out was nice - did you manage to switch off at all? Was DH looking after LO? 

Tiny - thinking of you   hope you're okay  

Button - how are you? No time to post or read I should imagine   hope all is well      

 group hug for us all with extra squashy ones for those that need them most,
love spooks


----------



## scousemouse

Ernie - how are you hun, big   hpoe you've managed to get hold of your clinic or your local EPU, sending lots of    your way

Spooks - how are you feeling? Getting close now hun, bet you're so excited about meeting your LO 

Kissy - hope you enjoyed your hols hun, I am ever so jealous 

TLZ - thinking of you  hope your clinic can offer you some advice / tests or something to find out if its an implantation prob 

Wiggywoo -   hope all your tests come back ok hun, will have everything crossed for oyur next cycle

carrott - hope you enjoyed your night out! 

Tiny - so sorry to hear abotu your nan, big  everything crossed for this cycle hun  

MC - how are you doing hun? Have you seen your GP yet?

Me - spoke to hospital last week and have a date with a dildocam on Wed 18th March, I should be 7 weeks exactly so hopefully there'll be a nice strong beating heat <fingers crossed smiley> I know even if there is its still no guarantee but it increases the odds I'm sure. Thats my mums birthday too so I'm hoping its a good omen.

Jack is fast asleep at the moment, we've had a few bad nights but I'm not complaining, he had 3 teeth on Friday, 4 on Saturday and 5 on Sunday so that explains the bad nights  poor little poppet must have been in agony and calpol doesn't do an awful lot to help but I can't give him anything else unless its prescribed by GP and they are a bit funny and won't even prescribe ibuprofen as they say its too harsh on their tummy 

love
scouse
xxx


----------



## ernie

Hi

Hope everyone's Ok and had a nice weekend.

I'm fine I think. There was just a little more brown stuff yesterday morning and nothing since. I phoned the clinic this morning and they didn't seam concerned. Said it could be implantation bleed and have kept my scan to next Tuesday.
We will have to wait and see like everyone else. If it's not to be then there's nothing I can do. We have never got this far before so it is still a huge step forward. But we are still feeling positive. 

I am going to leave you all now as I really have gatecrashed and stayed.  
I wish you all the luck in the world and will keep an eye on how your all doing. 
You have been lovely over the last couple of week and you all deserve to have your dreams come true. And they will.

Sorry about the loss of your Nan Tiny. 

   To everyone.

Ernie.x


----------



## Kissy Bear

It feels like I am destand not to send a message today as Kayleigh has stopped me three times and its just crashed on me so trying again!!!!

Hello girls  

Thank you for all your messages. Yes, we had a lovely week! Its was relaxing and Kayleigh slept through every night so we took advantage of the hot tub but DH was dissapointed that sex was not on the list. I was secretly hoping he would forget the condoms at home but that  was obviously the highest priority on his list as they were the first to be unpacked when we got there 

ERNIE ~ Glad things have improved. It can be quite scary on week-ends as no-one is about   You must be still in shock about the BFP news. Makes you wonder how it happend? Please feel free to post here when ever you feel like it. Its great to get to know one another and know when the chips are down there is a friend or three right here waiting for you. Thats why I created this thread as we all moved to defferent threads (as you will experience) and loose contact and its hard to keep tabs on one another. Keeping everything crossed all goes to plan hun  

TLZ ~ I know how you get this feeling about what potentially can be wrong and they wont do anything on feelings until they have dotted and crossed everything. The waiting... Whats next? What makes you feel its "implantation issues"? Are you still studing and writing exams? Hows your dog (sorry forgotten the name)? 

Wiggywoo ~ So sorry to hear about the thrawing process   You & DH must be so disappointed    You keep that chin up cause there is going to be a little embryo just for you hun! "I know you can" Sending you some sunshine and wind to setup your sails hun!!! Easier said than done ~ we need something a little different this time round ~ need to add some trees and wind and a very special flower (your choice) to keep focused on when that train passes....        

Tiny ~ So sorry to hear about your NAN   What a terrible loss. Sending you an extra big cyber cuddle! Hope the injections are still going smoothly... Thinking of you loads!       

MC ~ So sorry to hear about your cousin   what a terrible story and to have to go through that kind of emotional rollercoaster. It must of being so difficult. You have being through so many highs and LOWS in such a short period of time... Fantastic news about the BFP!!!

SC ~ Now are you still on cloud 9 after the 2 wins? Ian will not stop talking about it and ** is just thriving on comments from ManU supporters! Ian is loving every minute of it   How is the pregnancy going? Fingers crossed all goes well hun even if it means having to have a DILDOcam to reassure all OK - that word is terrible!!!  

Spooks ~ A big squashy hug sent right back at you - accept I got a kick back    

Carrott ~ How did the meal and the girls night out go? Did you manage not to phone home?   Its all seems strange and so different. You can't think about it too much otherwise you ruin your night  

Love to all the other girls ~ get writing soon but no pressure - promise  

Me me me me me: Well home alone as DH in Scotland of which we forgot to take the pram out and now I can't go to town to buy gifts for MIL and DH birthdays   Not impressed! We had a lovely holiday and was well worth getting away from everyone! We both took our laptops but luckily there was no connection so we both just relaxed and loved it! We got back in time for my best friends birthday and party on Friday night. Unfortunately at the end of the night her FIL fell down the stairs and is now paralysed from chest down. Just so awful and can't believe how it happened! Ambulance arrived in 2 minutes and were brilliant. He is in the high dependancy ward and still waiting to be sent to the spinal unit at James Cook Hospital (Middlesbrough). Life is a constant challenge! Some good news though - my friend had her little girl Marisa Lily on Wednesday and all went so well! She went into labour and all completed within 8 hours which was brilliant! 

Sending you all very special bubbles with extra wishes wrapped in rainbows  
Love
KB
x


----------



## margocat

hello there - I'm sorry for the radio silence, things have changed on our work firewall and now they won't let me post from my work computer, which means I never get round to it at home!  I am reading all the time though!

Thanks for everyone's good wishes re my cousin and my amazing BFP.  Much appreciated.

Want to do personals but can't tonight - been at the emergency doctors with M as he has been throwing up constantly all day and now won't keep even water down.  It's all very stressful.  Have just got him to sleep but expecting for him to wake being sick again shortly.  Hope we avoid a trip to A&E...

Did want to say congrats to Ernie (hope all is well today) and   to Wiggy - am very sorry about your frostie. 

Best dash - promise to try to be back soon
MC
xx


----------



## scousemouse

Just a quickie from me Jack has a 6th tooth on the way and is being very clingy

Had scan today and alls well so far, seen Jelly Tots little heart beating away, very, very happy


----------



## Kissy Bear

Great news Scousemouse  

 MC   Silly stupid Company - mine did the same thing  

KB
x


----------



## margocat

Scouse - that's really wonderful news, many many congratulations, you must be really pleased.

Things are no better here, Miles is still really unwell.  We're back off to the docs as soon as he wakes up from his nap as this d&v has now lasted for 5 days and he's utterly miserable.  And so am I - been up for last two nights and I'm shattered.  Hope it doesn't effect anything re BFP.  

Will be back as soon as things settle down.
MC
xx


----------



## ernie

Hi Guys

Just to give you an update. We went for our first scan yesterday and it's TWINS! Still in shock from the BFP alone and now this so still walking around in a daze.
Saw their little heart beats. Unbelievable. 
Back in two weeks. Praying they stay strong.

MC - Hope miles is better and you are keeping well.  

Tiny - Hope your doing well and everythings OK. 

Kissey, Spooks.TLZ,Wiggywoo,Carrott ans Scouse  - Hope everyones OK and looking after yourselves.


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi everyone  

ERNIE ~ What wonderful news! You must be elated. Keeping everything crossed it goes to plan hun! Keep positive and keep shining that sun beam as they growing nice and snug in there  

MargoCat ~ Hope Miles feels better soon   Try and get some rest in-between (easier said than done) for little baby on board  

Scouse ~ Hope Jack gets better soon hun! I know how difficult it must be for you - when is his heart operation? Try and get some rest in-between (easier said than done) for little baby on board  

Tiny ~ Thinking of you loads - in fact you were in my dreams last night and we had a heart-to-heart chat! You keep that chin up and sending you some sunflowers so you will always know what way to face the sunshine! Sending you loads of love and hope the injections are going smoothly...         

Love to everyone and hope all ok,
Kissy
x


----------



## carrott

Afternoon everyone - hope you are all doing fine  

OMG Ernie - wow big congratulations to you hun  

MC and SM - hope your lil ones are better now and you are both gettin soem rest for your BFP's your gonna need it  

Tiny - how you doin hun hope the txt is going well

Spooks - how are you hun - not long to go - just waitin for Pipgirls news as she should have had her baba by now  

KB - how are you doin hun hope all is ok with you and yours  

Me - I am fine Abbie is growing by the second I think so is so cute and I am thankful for her everyday!! Injections coming up next week    soooo dreding it three lots this time ouch!

 to anyone I missed
Love 
Carrott x x x x x


----------



## Tiny21

Hi everyone
Sorry for just a quick one - so busy at the moment, trying to get ahead as will be off soon for EC and ET 

Thanks Kissy - I love your little messages, they really make me    and cheer me up. Weird - me being in your dream !!! 

Carrott - injections must be horrible, I know my sisters hate taking theirs for them, they are over quickly though. 

Ernie - Twins  !! WOW. You must be thrilled but shocked, my sister had natural twins and they are lovely, so funny. Take care of yourself and rest up while you can!.  Hi Ernie - you are more than welcome to stay with us - will be nice to hear how you are doing. 

MC - take care of yourself, must be difficult with a little one though.  Scouse - you too!    
Hi TLZ, Spooks, Wiggywoo  to you all. 


Well what a week we had Nanny's funeral on Monday which was OK (as OK as they can be) but the weather was so rough and cold which was a shame. 

I am just so emotional and sensitve - this IVF is affecting me quite differently but apparently this is common. I cried before my blood test today as the nurse was nice , she said somebody else was in this week for 2nd IVF and she said the same - the injections hurt more - and believe me they are doing! and she was more emotional - oh yes   at anything. I feel I am coping a bit more with work but just so conscious (spelling?? I am a teacher as well!! ) of not being there and trying to get everything organised. 

Scan and bloods went well - we have 15 follies growing away, already feeling bloated , biggest 12 and smallest 8. Lining all good, EC Mon or Tue, will see how things are on Friday - can't believe it really  . 

Off for a shower then might have to watch The Apprentice - ought to have an early night really but probably won't. 

Take care all
I can't think of any wacky (in a good way) Kissy type things to say I am afraid - I love them all Kissy, really!! Keep them coming. 
Love
Tiny xxx


----------



## margocat

Hello all - just nipping on quickly to say hello.  Have been reading but can't reply from work. 

Ernie - congratulations!!! Twins - how fantastic.  You must be so relieved.  Hope all is calm from here on in.  Do stay with us and keep us informed!

Tiny - sounds like it's all going really well with the stimming, well done!  Can imagine it's an emotional rollercoaster though, and to have your Nan's funeral on top of already feeling delicate must have been very hard.  Keep your chin up - with you face turned to the sun (as Kissy would say) and think positive warm orange thoughts.  We'll do the same for you.  

Carrott - hello!  Injections are tough aren't they?  I nearly wimped out of having the third set and nearly postponed the appointment (the thought of three really put me off), but in the end took my Mum with me for moral support.  She's a nurse and had been very pragmatic about it all - telling me not to be so soft, and then when we got there and she had to sit through it, she was much more sympathetic! 

Scouse - how are things?  How's Jack?  When is your next scan? 

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all okay. 

Things here have been pretty fraught to be honest.  Turns out M had rotavirus, and was so unwell for 9 days.  We had to hold him down and syringe water in him in an attempt to stay out of hospital with dehydration, and stopped feeding him anything other than water with rehydration scahets for about 3 days.  He's loads better now, but has lost loads of weight (didn't really have it to lose in the first place) and is completely out of routine and being a little monkey at nursery and during the night.  Last night he was up at 12, 1.30am, 2am, then from 4am until 5.45am and then up for the day at 6.30am.  To add to all that, DH now has the bug so wasn't able to help out at all.  I honestly feel like I'm on my last legs.  Have just dropped him at nursery, sent some work emails cancelling things and now going back to bed.  Hopefully will feel better after more sleep.  God only knows how little bean will survive this - our scan is next Friday.

Will stop moaning now.  I do know how lucky we are really, I'm just shattered.  
Love to all
MC
xx


----------



## scousemouse

Hi all  

Ernie wow twins - massive congratulations hun!!!!!!  Take it easy and get plenty of rest  

Kissy how you and K doing?  Hope all is well in kissyland     have you started BLW yet?

MC hope M is doing better now and your DH too.  Hope you felt better after your little nap.  Have you booked a midwife appointment yet?


Tiny keep your chin up sweetie, thinking of you loads and have tied myself up in knots keeping everything crossed for you  

carrott so glad Abbie is doing well, hope the injections go well, this is the last lot for quite a while, plenty of mummy cuddles and calpol if needed   

Well its been quite a week here, J has had a horrendous cough and wheeze which the Docs are now treating as asthma.  He was on Salbutamol syrup but it upset his tummy and we had lots of vomitting and no eating for a few days till we got it changed to an inhaler which working out better and his appetite is coming back ever so slowly.  My happy conifident baby became an absolute nightmare overnight.  SO clingy and crying constantly, very unsettled.  Was so bad I had to get my mum to come round just so I could grab a cuppa and get a wash.  Thankfully though the inhaleer is working and he's more himself although we still have the odd whingey moment.  I've hardly slept and can't wait till tonight cause DH will see to Jack's night feeds and give me a lie-in tomorrow and I can't wait.  

I have booked my midwife appointment but they are so busy its not until 7th april and I'll should be 10weeks or so by then and thats when I lost midget jem so I'm a little nervous.  Will have to wait then for an appointment for 12 week scan.

Have a great weekend all
love
scouse
xx


----------



## margocat

Scouse - sounds like you've had a week a bit like ours, it's hard work isn't it?  Hope Jack is much better now.  I haven't seen midwife yet, but booked in with GP last week who is supposed to be kicking off the hospital referrals this week.  Hope so.  Want a referral re thyroid, although think all is well at the moment. 

Love to everyone else - Tiny hope the injections are going well.  

MC
xxx


----------



## Tiny21

HI everyone
Scouse - hope Jack is getting there now. 
Hi MC - sounds like things are progressing for you. Hope LO is a bit better now - what a week for you, must be awful to see them so poorly 
Hi Kissy , Spooks  , TLZ, Wiggywoo     to you all. 
Carrott - how are things?  

Well trigger is done, all was fine and on time. The last suprecur was just before it so all set for Monday morning 8.30 EC 
Just got to call tomorrow to say that the injection went OK. 

I am hoping to use Emla cream on the sedation needle site but foolishly didn't buy any of the dressings - so going to be calling pharmacists tomorrow to see if they have any - anyone used it? It is supposed to be good stuff. 

Just hoping that there are lots of great quality eggs ready to come out on Monday, feeling quite anxious about it all now and hoping that we get some good news. Feeling quite bloated that's for sure. They reduced my menopur last night so guess they are very happy with follie size - I had 18, from about 8m to 19m so lots there. 

Will update you all when I can on Monday. 
   to all
Trying to keep    and    that 7 is our lucky number. 
Tiny xxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

[size=15pt][glow=red,2,300]TINY I pray that tomorrow brings good news for you!

YOU keep that sun shining and your chin up otherwise you wont feel the warmth we are all sending YOU!!!

[fly]                                         [/fly]

Love to all of you and will catch up soon - just going out to waterbabies and then for dinner as its my friends birthday so will be home late tonight. Just wanted to send a extra special train and sunflower to TINY as tomorrow is going to be an extra special day!!!

Love,
Kissy Bear
x


----------



## Tiny21

Thanks Kissy, you are very kind. Gorgeous day here today, if a little cold, off to Nottingham later to stay in the hotel opposite the clinic.  Have a lovely day - sounds like a great day you have planned. 
I will update you tomorrow when I can. 
    
Tiny 
     for good news


----------



## scousemouse

Just a quickie

Thinking of you Tiny  , tons of                                                        reiki^                           reiki^                           reiki^                           reiki^                           reiki^                           reiki^                           reiki^                           ^reiki heading your way


----------



## margocat

Tiny, 

Thinking about you and sending every positive vibe and good wish. 

Oh and sunshine and warmth!!! 

Hope all goes really well today. 

MC
Xxx


----------



## LoisLane

Hello!

Anybody remember me  ?  I only did one IUI cycle and moved onto other treatment?

I remember Kissy, Scouse and Tiny, I remember Nova used to post around the same time as me is she still around.

Great to see some lovely success stories on here   .

Best of luck Tiny         .

Louj


----------



## carrott

Just a quick one from me to Tiny                       COME ON TINY ITS YOUR TURN       

Hi to Louj   and everyone else  
Carrott x x x x x


----------



## TLZ

Hello Lovelies ....

Just popping by to see how Tiny got on ... ??   

 for you m'dear 

Hope everyone is well .. sorry I am really rubbish at keeping up 

Sending out the love though 

TLZ x


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Girls
Just a quick update, thank you all so much for your best wishes and    , they really mean a lot.    

I am really quite sore and very tired but wanted to let you know how things went.  I really didn't feel good earlier but do feel a bit more human now just sore. 

We got 14 eggs and 10 are mature - we know this as we are having to have ICSI. The sperm didn't defrost that well and the embryologist recommended ICSI which we are very happy with. So far everything seems good and the clinic are pleased. Just wait for that call tomorrow to see how many fertilised. I feel I know bits about ICSI but not that much so any more info or good stories would be great, tomorrow I will probably read around a bit more. I think once they have fertilised then it is no different it is just this initial phase. 

So a big relief that the EC is over and we got a good number of mature eggs- 1 more than last time. Trying to keep    
Thank you all, you have been so supportive. 

Hi Louj and welcome to our little thread! 
Lots of love and thanks
Tiny xxxxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi Tiny - Got everything crossed....
      
      
      
      
      
      
      

Hi Lou   Wishing all the very best for Tuesday hun!!!     Keeping fingers crossed    

Hi Girls, will catch up soon... Carrot hope the injections go quickly for LO  

KB
x


----------



## Tiny21

Hi everyone
How are you all?  Thanks Kissy  , thanks all of you for your good wishes, they really do help. TLZ - have PMd you as well. 
Hi Spooks  
How are you Lou?

Just to keep you updated we had 2 little 8 cell grade 2 embies put back yesterday - the clinic were pleased with them, we even have a piccie!! Sadly still none to freeze, last time several grew too quickly, this time they grew too slowly so that was upsetting. The transfer was quite difficult but we got there. Just taking it easy for a day or so then going to try and be a bit more normal   Last time I really rested up quite a lot but, though i will take it fairly easy not going to go too mad.  Feeling reasonably  , started on the drugs now as well. 
Just off to have a shower, the postman woke me!  and not even with anything  nice. Then some breakie then probably a good book or rubbish TV! I save my good films till the afternoon!! Yesterday I watched Chocolat when we got home, I love that film, this time not quite sure what to watch but we have lots of DVDs, we are a bit like Blockbusters   Well DP did say take it easy   so I will. 

take care 
Tiny xxxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi there all  

Tiny ~ Sorry you got no frosties but you got the 2 most important ones already which is nice and warm and snuggled in. Its great to have some pics too as you can see how they look whilst snuggling up   The sunshine on your tummy and loads of warm cyber hugs will keep them growing hun! You relax and enjoy them growing inside you every day!!!        

TLZ ~ Not much longer for tx? Sending you loads of LOVE back  

Carrot ~ How did the final injections go... Sending you some extra warm cuddles  

Louj ~ How did tx go on Tuesday?        

Scouse ~ How ya feeling? How is little Jack, hopefully a little better?   Not long to the 7th April... Keeping everything crossed  

MC ~ Kissy wonderland   Not new too me  - I feel a little crazy most days   How ya feeling? Shame poor Miles and DH too   When is your docs appointment?

Sending loadsd of love and hugs to all    

Me me me me me:
Kayleigh has got one huge tummy! Its amazing that up until now she has only had breast milk for nourishment and how good its being for her... She can now swim under water for 3 seconds which doesn't sound a lot but count slowly and its scary when she is under... She is now learning to float on her back but she always puts her legs up so her bum then sinks  

DH gone to golf this morning. I am so needing a break as he has worked 12 days in a row and it slowly gets on top of you. He still has to finish his project by this week-end so looks like it will continue... Plus his being away in Scotland and K was sick all night so feel tired too (will stop -complaining now)...

Going to the hospital this afternoon to see friend as he has now being moved out of the high dependancy ward and into the normal ward for spinal injuries. It will be months before he is home. My best friend is now converting one of the garages for him to live across the road so he can have people all around him. His spirits have lifted and looking forward to coming home. Friend wont be coming on holiday with us but Sarah new boyfriend Paul will be taking his place so looks like we still have a full house in Cala D'Or and no extra expenses.

Other than that - nothing new ha ha ha ha

Keeping everything crossed for TINY LOUJ and TLZ  
Kissy


----------



## margocat

Hello all - sorry for being so rubbish at responses.

Tiny - really pleased ET went well and you have two lovely embies all snuggled up now - take it as easy as you can for now, enjoy a restful weekend.  Have everything crossed for you. 

Kissy - glad Kayleigh is doing so well.  The situation with your friend sounds very difficult, although glad things sound like they are progressing.  Hope you get some time with DH and a break soon.

Hello to everyone else, sorry for lack of decent personals - it's a short post or nothing!

We had our viability scan today, and all is well!  One little gorgeous bean, measuring bang on for 7+1 and we couldn't be more pleased.  I have to believe it now, so really must get round to booking a midwife appointment etc!

Love to all, will try to come back soon, but off on hols for 2 weeks on Monday to Spain - can't wait, feel that we really need the break.
Lots of love
MC
xxx


----------



## carrott

Hellloooo Buddies!!!!

Tiny well done on ET thinking of you and hoping you have a relaxed (as possible) 2ww    

MC - Have a lovely holiday - sounds like you really need it after having a poorly Miles and DH and well done on the scan  

KB - Heres hoping you get some well earned rest hun   WOW baby K just on breat milk you have done really well   When do you go on hols?

SM hows you un? Hope baby Jack is alright and your gettin some rest   you have your MW appointment next week - enjoy  

TLZ  

me me me - injections went really well considering she had to have three   DH came and he held her   anyway she has been an absolute star no need for calpol or anything and thats in now until shes 1 thank god   Christening prep well underway : cake ordered, hotel for reception booked, church sorted, bought invitations just need to write them! oh christening outfit bought and needs sending back cause I just realised it is going to be too small     decided I wanted to have a baloon decoation on each table OMG they were soo expensive so we have bought our own helium gas and baloons and have saved an absolute fourtune .. just gotta make them look nice  

we have also changed our holiday plans DH does his nut with me cause i always change my mind   we had booked to go to greece for a week which would have been two weeks after I go back to work ..anyway I was thinking ummm think I want to go away for two weeks now so had another look.. anyway changed the holiday so we are now going away for two weeks after I have been back to work for a month and we are going to Dominican so really cant wait  now.

Had Abbie weighed today and she weighs 16lb 8oz  bless her! She is also having baby rice twice a day and loves it! she has also tried a bit of banana and pear - stange taste for her   anyway betta go 

Hi to anyone I missed...oh for those of you who new Pipgirl her announcment is on births she has just had a little boy  

Carrott xxxxxx


----------



## LoisLane

Thanks for all your well wishes  .

Great news Tiny  !  How are you feeling, are you still taking it easy?  I have read poll after poll after poll on here with regards what to do after ET, peeps seem to be so divided on it, I think that I will go for the take it easy option  .  I have everything crossed for you       ,        .

Carrott, mmm 2 weeks in Dominican or a week in Greece, great decision  .  How long until your away  .

MC, have a fab time in Spain, what part are you going to?  Fabulous news on the viability scan  .

Aww kissy your Kayleigh swimming under water, must be so cute and the attempted floating  .  Is this and mum and babies swim session you got to, sounds fab  .

Hi scouse, tlz and ernie  .

Clinic called yesterday morning and they are taking my embies to blastocysts, I'm back in clinic tomorrow morning for a transfer  .

Louj


----------



## TLZ

Hello Lovely Ladies 

I'm still about - just not much these days   

Just stopping by to send out the big  for Tiny   

Big HELLO to Louj .. how are you doing hun? Did you get to blasts  

Millions and squillions of love to everyone .... got to dash .. still up to my eyes in Uni work - pah!!



TLZ xx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Girls
How are you all? 
Thanks TLZ - much appreciated.   Hope the uni work is coming along well. 
Hi Louj - how are things? How did the transfer go? Welcome to the 2ww hell.  I know - the 2ww is awful, I have read all the polls again and symptoms and promised myself I wouldn't but I have    Doesn't help at all! As one minute you feel   then the next  

Carrott, MC - all these people going away! You are very lucky and whenever and whereever you go I hope you have a fab time.  Great news MC on your scan.  Carrott - hope the plans are going well. 

Hi Kissy  , your LO - my sis was saying they put her boy twin under again on Friday and he always comes up spluttering but doesn't seem to mind too much  

I think I am being a bit too lazy and must do stuff!!I met my TA from work today for lunch but I don't really have much appetite as I am still very bloated, it was good to catch up with everything from the last week of term though - seems I missed quite a lot! 
I did call my clinic  yesterday as 2 nights in a row I had had bad stomach pains and am still very big, they asked me to weigh and measure my tummy and monitor water in and water out - it all seemed OK when I rang them today - I think the water in is definitely coming out   I just seem to still be so big. I then, silly I know!  got a bit excited thinking it was maybe mild OHSS (which I know can be horrible if severe) as it is often a good sign. Now, thinking it isn't probably (they never used that word) I felt all   again. I think the stomach pains were probably slightly richer food but I do still seem very bloated and big.  

Hi to anyone I have missed. 

         for Lou (and I will have a little too if that's OK  )

Tiny xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi Buddies  

Sending some water with plant food for Tiny's little embies... Grow LO's, grow grow grow! 
Sending you some growing powder and sunshine to sprinkle over your tummy too... asking the sun to beam down on you and make you feel warm all over...
            
       I know you can, I know you can puffs the little train  

LouJ how did the transfer go? Sending you loads of love and fingers crossed.        

Well feel real guilty for not posting more however I am exhausted and being helping DH with his project which is well over due. Have updated pic on ** so thought some of you might want to have a look at K in her swim suit with Daddy - unfortunately ** is down now so will post link next time  

Sending loads of love to all .... oh boy just remembered PIPgirl had a baby - need to do one more post  
Kissy Bear
P.S Tiny please dont tell me you are an English teacher cause then I will have to start making an effort with my punctuation!!!


----------



## LoisLane

Aww sorry girls, I thought I had posted on here Sunday night doh   .

Transfer went really well, I have 2 blastocysts on board and OTD is the 17th April, only 10 more sleeps  .  Blastocysts were graded 4ab AND 5AB, so good quality too  .  

Tiny hon, hope your tummy has settled, I had bad stomach pain on my last cycle, it was agonising and I am not a wimp.  I think mine was due to excess wind lol and I was really constipated, this time I haven't been too bad, but having loads of bran flakes and fibre things.  When is your OTD hon, we must be very near to each other?  

Thank girls for all the well wishes, sorry too tired for more personals, will catch up soon.

Louj


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Kissy    You always bring a   to me, thank you   No, not an English teacher - primary teacher so I teach everything!! English included, believe me, I changed career recently so am still learning lots I never knew!! My tummy is feeling very warm and loved, thank you

Hi  Lou
Great news. I have had some quite serious cramps tonight but over very quickly, not like the pain the other night, which I think was related to food and trapped wind   . Yes, we have a VERY similar test date! Say no more, trying not to fixate on my date - yeh, right!

Loads of love
Tiny xxx


----------



## scousemouse

Hi all,

Sorry I've not been around, been keeping a low profile plus DH has had some time off work so we've been spending some time as a family which has been great.  Jacks doing miles better and his asthma seems to be under control at the moment so he's a much happier baby, which makes for a much happier mummy.

Has anyone heard from spooks?  Been trying to catch up but haven't seen a post from her, hope she is ok.

No time for personals, I'm about to deliver all the easter eggs so I can spend the next few days resting as I don't feel so good.  Seem to have constant MS which I've never had before and finsing it a little difficult.  Saw midwife last Tues and she kindly booked me a scan for the 18th April by then I should be 11+3, just hoping all is still well.  Today is quite surreal, this is the day I m/c last time so I'm a little nervous but trying to stay positive.

Love to all,   to those that need them and            being sent out to Tiny and LouJ

Will try and catch up properly soon
scouse
xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi Scousemouse   Being thinking of you loads! MS is a good sign as all the hormones are working well   Keeping everything crossed for scan!        

I too have not heard from Spooks for a while - hope all ok!        

Hope everyone is well and having a lovely Easter!  

Sending loads of sunshine to the embies... Grow little ones, grow!!!        

KB
x


----------



## Button76

Hi Ladies

I'm so sorry I haven't been able to post since my announcement of the arrival of the twins.

Things have been pretty manic and finding a spare 5 mins is a bit of a luxury at the moment!  Isla has reflux and is a pretty unhappy baby.  If she is not asleep or feeding she is pretty much constantly crying which as you can imagine is pretty draining.

I haven't had a chance to catch up on everyones news but see that Tiny and Louj are mid cycle so lots of luck and sticky vibes to you both.  I hope to be able to catch up with everyone soon and hope that you are all OK.

Love Button xxx


----------



## LoisLane

Hellooooooooo!

After a very rocky Friday, I've been feeling increasingly dizzy, blurry vision, feeling a bit dicky, so was very norty and tested early   .

I have a    , our heads are in a spin  .

Tiny, sending lots of            that you will be joining me soon          .

Louj


----------



## Tiny21

Louj - that is brilliant news. I had spotted it on one of your other posts - naughty for testing early but BRILLIANT. When was your OTD? Do you think you had other symptoms at all - apart from feeling ropey - how long did that last?

Button - my sis has the twins and they are VERY very hard work, grab rest when you can! Take care. They are worth it though, I love spending time with them and they grow and develop amazingly quickly - she put one 'on the phone' today (they are 14 months) and he obviously knew I was speaking to him and giggled and looked around her room for me!!  I know she finds a lot of support from a forum that she is on specifically for twin mummies.

 to everyone else

DP and I are going away tomorrow - just quite local for a couple of nights, I need a change of scene I think and I managed to persuade him. Looking forward to it - also will help me keep away from early testing  I am generally feeling fine - just had heartburn the last couple of evenings and during the day today - which is quite unusual so not sure what that is about. I so hope to join you Louj, I don't know how I will handle another negative I really don't. Having a few emotional moments at the moment as well!

Take care all
A trying to be   
Tiny xxxxxx


----------



## LoisLane

Tiny

Thanks hon, everything crossed for you          .  I know of one girl on here who had heartburn during her 2ww and now has a lovely boy!  Have a lovely break  . My clinic OTD was 17th and on the due date calculator on here it's the 15th.  I think I may have twins onboard  , just this time I have had proper symptoms, whereas last time felt very normal.

Louj


----------



## Kissy Bear

Congratulations LouJ - Fantastic news!

That sun is shinning ever so brightly for Tiny       
Hope you have a lovely time away - and know my sun is following you where ever you may go to keep those little embies tucked up nice and warm 
                    

Sending Buttons loads of love and fully understand how busy you must be! One is bad enough - 2 is twice as nice but double trouble  We thinking of you and when you get the time you know where we all are!  

SM not long until Saturday and look forward to your post with good news  Hope Jack has settle down too with the ashma.

MC when is your big day? How is Miles getting on?

Carrott ~ All that delicious food! Mmmmmmmm the weight looks good 

TLZ 

Spooks ~ sending you loads of love and goodluck wishes as the day draws closer. Its so exciting and you must be getting loads of different feelings. We here for you if you want to chat 

I have lost track - sorry if I have missed out on anybody... will do some more rounds soon. Kayleigh has gone for her afternoon nap so trying to catch up although I have 2 weeks of ironing to do!!! Naughty me!!!

Sending some special trains for Tiny - keep that chin up hun... As we know you can!!!

[fly]    [/fly]

      

      

Lots of love always,
Kissy Bear
x


----------



## scousemouse

[fly]Congratuations LouJ          [/fly]

Tiny hope your 2ww is going quickly hun


----------



## LoisLane

Thank you  !

Tiny, sending you lots of                                                      

Louj


----------



## Tiny21

Hi girls
Just back from our little trip away to Harrogate - very nice break - willl tell you more later, just off to insert yet another pessary and then have a little lay down while it absorbs!! Lovely   

Thanks Kissy, Louj, Scouse and everyone. Feeling   though, sadly all   seems to have gone, haven't been able to get to sleep at all - my mind is just going over and over it.  Then when I do I wake up and can't go back, I almost feel physically sick with the worry of it, it has really got to me now. OTD tomorrow   and I am desparate to know but only if it is good, otherwise would rather have some hope still, I am sure you know what I mean. The girl who had her embies put back in the appointment before mine at the clinic (we bumped into eachother on here) tested early and has a BFP which should make me feel really positive about my result but it doesn't!! I am really pleased for her obviously but just feel so negative.  Virtually any 'symptoms' - ie some cramping, some heartburn, some occassional lightheadedness have gone - just reacting strangely to food still - evening meals when we were away leave me feeling so full and bloated - might be my IBS coming back   This is so cruel. I have only got the clinic's official test in the house, but later I will buy some more I think - for back up! If we had have been at home I think I would have probably bought a test and caved by now. I find it hard to get my head around the fact that a little wee on a pee stick totally changes your life and can change it to the best feeling ever ever ever or to the worst one. 

ARGHHHH, sorry, had to get it out somewhere. I think DP and I are avoiding talking about it, we did have a brief chat yesterday and I don't think he even dare it could be positive which I can understand. He is being nice and kind though  

Sorry girls, very me rant there. 

I will catch up more later, going to lay with some rubbish daytime TV and my lovely drugs!!!

Thanks for listening, hope you are doing OK Louj. 
Love
Tiny xxx


----------



## LoisLane

For Tiny 



                                                                                                     

Louj


----------



## scousemouse

Keep your chin up Tiny


----------



## Kissy Bear

Tiny you rant all you like on here! Its such a long process and life can be so cruel and unrewarding and timeless!

Chin up, legs crossed and arms stretched out for one big cuddle from all of us 

You can JAM Tomorrow, JAM Yesterday, but never JAM today - not sure what it means however it sounded JAMMY when Alice in Wonderland was crying that was what the Rabbit said to her...

Sending you the little steam engine for the final hurdle... "I know you can! I know you can! I know you can! I know you can! I know you can! I know you can! I know you can!

[fly]                            [/fly]

Lots of love sent your way hun!
KB
x


----------



## Tiny21

Thanks girls, I am a bit of a wreck really, just wish I knew if tomorrow I will be celebrating   or   -  happy  are FINE!!! Happy   are good 

Trying to be  
Tiny xx


----------



## scousemouse

thinking of you this morning Tiny


----------



## Tiny21

Girls
It is a  !!   . I honestly can't believe it, it doesn't feel real, I really didn't think it would ever happen for us. We are very happy but it hasn't really sunk in at all. 

thanks so much for everything - all of your    have really helped, I was in quite a state to be honest.

Tiny on  

7th time lucky


----------



## LoisLane

WOO HOO! BFP FABULOUS!

       

       

       

       

       

       

       

       

Have you got your first scan date?


----------



## Tiny21

Thank you 
Waiting for my clinic to call back - the nurses are all in procedures etc. 
Tiny xx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Tiny I am so happy for you! Being waiting for a message from you all morning!
"I knew you could!" "I knew you could!" "I knew you could!" "I knew you could!" "I knew you could!" "I knew you could!" "I knew you could!"
                                              

      
      

You put your feet up and enjoy being pampered!!!  

Loads of love and sunshine for your little ones all snuggled up!!!
KB
x


----------



## TLZ

Tiny ...

        

I am so so thrilled for you ..... OMG!!!! What brilliant news!

Enjoy it my lovely you have worked so hard for this moment    

7th time lucky eh? ... maybe sometimes its a numbers game after all!

Now .... let me know your secrets .. for my next cycle!!!    

Loadsa love

TLZ xx


----------



## scousemouse

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS Tiny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/fly]

     
     
     

So very chuffed for you hun!

A little tip: Don't stand when you can sit, don't sit when you can lie down, don't just lie down, sleep too.

Have a healthy happy pregnancy hun


----------



## margocat

Tiny - soooooooooooooooo pleased for you!!!!!!!!!! WONDERFUL WONDERFUL NEWS!

We're just back from holiday (flight was delayed by 5 hours, got in at 4am!!) and have just logged on to see your news and my tummy flipped over with joy!! Am so so pleased for you.

  

MC
xxx


----------



## Tiny21

Thanks girls
We are visiting our family - great surprise for them!!

Thank you all so much, it feels a bit unreal!

TLZ - I will post a retrospective diary I think but believe me I was honestly preparing myself for seeing another negative.  Your time will come but it is a very hard journey, I just hope the little one/s stick now!!

Thanks for that advise Scouse - I will do that!!!

Love and hugs to all
Tinyxxxx


----------



## carrott

TINY WELL DONE YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM SO SOO SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU HUN YOU REALLY DO DESERVE THIS SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FANTASTIC NEWS!!! CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND DH ENJOY EVERY MOMENT OF YOUR PREGNANCY AS I AM SURE YOU WILL X X X   

YOU HAVE MADE MY WEEKEND  

LOTS OF LOVE
CARROTT


----------



## carrott

Morning to all ... will try and do a proper catch up while baby is napping..

Firstly so happy for Tiny  

Louj -     CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP - sorry must have missed this earlier well done to you and DH enjoy enjoy enjoy  

MC - how was the holiday? flights are a nightmare when delayed especially with a baby   hope you are well and looking after yourself and your growing bump  

SM - How are you? I hope you too are well and looking after yourself and growing bump   Hows Jack doin?

TLZ - your turn next hun   have you got a date for your txt?    

Kissy - I WANT TO SEND A REAL BIG SPECIAL   TO YOU BECAUSE SINCE YOU STARTED THIS THREAD HOW MANY BFP HAVE WE HAD? LOADS!!!!!!!!! I cant belive it sooooo many. Must be all the positive energy on here  

How are you KB and hows Kayleigh? Hope your both fine  

Button - well done you hun hope your getting lots of support and rest   

Right I am off now to do a bit more tinternet shopping before baba wakes   All fine and dandy here just busy planning christening and preparing for hols. can anyone recomend a good mozzy repelant which doesnt contain deet?

Spk soon lots of love
Carrott x x x x


----------



## Guest

i


----------



## scousemouse

Hi all,

Just a quickie again (sorry) scan went well, saw Jelly Tot moving around   , and they discovered I have a small fibroid, about an inch big but shouldn't cause any problems  .  We are over the moon, they put us at 11 weeks and 1 day (now 2)

scouse
x


----------



## Tiny21

Hi girls
Thanks everyone - we still can't believe it , so pleased, keep reading about what will be happening at the moment - it's amazing isn't it  I still find it really weird to say those words 'I am pregnant' - it still feels a bit like it might jinx things. I do keep saying it to DP though  

Scouse - I can't wait to see our scan - I bet it is amazing - what a feeling.

What a little   thread we have here!! Thank you Kissy for starting it - fab idea!!

Off to do a bit more work now - back to school properly tomorrow, I think I will find it really tiring - I have been off for 3 weeks and not been doing a lot!! I told my Head today and my close colleagues who knew we were having tx. 

Love to you all and THANK YOU again for all your positive thoughts - I am sure they helped. 
Tiny xxx


----------



## spooks

Hello all, 
sorry for absence - last few weeks have been chaos for a variety of reasons but am now pleased to announce that

[fly]*baby spooks has arrived safe and sound*[/fly]

thanks for all the pm's asking after me and sorry for not being able to keep in touch, i have missed you!

Lovely, excellent, fantastic amazing news for Tiny               
I'll try to catch up with everyone soon, hope you're all well, 
love Mummy spooks


----------



## Kissy Bear

Welcome back Spooks! Good to hear from you!!!  

Congratulations on your baby girl (?), Baby Spooks! I am so happy for you and DH and hope all went to plan! Wishing you a life-time of happy memories and love, laughter and happiness!    

KB
x


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Spooks, great to see you back here and big congrats on your little girl. 
Hi everyone else
A pregnant Tiny  xxxx


----------



## carrott

Hiya Mummy Spooks  

So nice to hear from you and a big CONGRATULATIONS on the arrival of your baby Hope your enjoying evry second 

Love
Carrott x x 

Hiya to everyone else


----------



## Button76

Hi Everyone

A spare five mins at last!!  They don't come along very often at the moment but at least it's the weekend so I have D to help out.

Spooks - massive congratulations on the arrival of your baby girl.  Was she a bit early, didn't think you were due just yet but time is just flying by so I'm probably wrong.  Hope everything is OK anyway and that you are enjoying motherhood.

Tiny and Louj - Congratulations on your long awaited BFP's.  Enjoy your pregnancy.

TLZ - I'll keep everything crossed for your next cycle.

Kissy - Hope things are going well for you.

Scousemouse - Congratulations on your pregnancy too.  Hope everything is going well.

 to everyone else.  Sorry for the low number of personals.  Not really had a chance to catch up on the thread but hope you are all OK.

I'm OK.  We are all just about getting over some nasty bug that Isla managed to pick up.  It has been never ending projectile vomiting for the last 10 days and Alex is still at it but am hoping that we're all on the mend now.  Very scary seeing such small things throw up so much food.

Anyway, better get on.

Have a good weekend.

Button xx


----------



## ernie

Tiny thats fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!      So pleased for you.  Take it easy and enjoy it. Your PREGNANT  

Spooks wow a baby girl congratulations.

Glad your baby's doing well Scousemouse.

Hi everyone else hope your all ok.

I'm fine. 2nd scan went well and now waiting for my 3 month scan on Monday. I am more worried about this one than either of the other two and just want to get Monday done then feel like I can stop worrying abit. Dh starts a new job on Monday also so he wont be with me and I feel abit rubbish about that too. Mum's coming instead. I'm not moaning just a little worried.

Take care all.

Ernie.x


----------



## spooks

Hi everyone - still here and trying to keep up but I think baby spooks has a built in alarm which goes off whenever I log on or attempt to make a cup of coffee 
Everything okay here - but it's bloody hard work isn't it?    not complaining of course - it's just an observation. 
By the way Carrot - baby spooks is a gril oops I mean girl!!! And a right little madam at that. Got her dad warpped round her little finger already - ha, ha,  just read that back- should've said wrapped  
  
Baby brain is a worrying thing - I was so tired the other day I forgot baby spooks name and had to call her 'the baby' to my MIL         anyone else done that or am I a bad mommy? 

Sorry for lack of personals but I will try to post again soon,
just wanted to say hi to button - yes I was early,
hope the bug has cleared up now - sounds horrid  

Ernie   hope all went well   you're allowed to be worried it's only natural  

Special hugs to TLZ       - I realise it must be hard to be on this thread as it's baby and BFP crazy but I'm hoping your cycle goes well and you'll posting terrific news very soon   look after yourself    

 group hug to everyone

Tiny -    hope all goes well next week   
Wonder how many are in there?  
Bye for now,  I reckon I have 4 minutes of me time left to have a shower and get dressed before we attempt a feed and walk in the park.


----------



## ernie

Hi All

Spooks you sound so happy.

Good luck for next week Tiny. It all seems to be going by so fast!

My scan went very well last week. I was so surprised that they were so big. It's amazing isn't it. They look like they're in bunkbeds. The top one was jumping around and the bottom wasn't as crazy. The lady said the well behaved one. Then the bottom one did a rolley polley!  Well that was the well behaved one. O oh. 
It all seams alot more real now and was lovely telling everyone. We have had lovely messages and everyones so nice to you. It's like getting married again.  Oh and even got some lovely prizes for me. I've never done that for anyone before. How nice is that.

Hope your all well.

Ernie.x


----------



## scousemouse

I wonder if this will let me post this time, been trying for a few days but it keeps telling me message body is empty  

Spooks - massive congratulations on the safe arrival of your little girl  

Ernie - so glad your twins are doing well  

Button76 - hope you are all recovering and feeling better  

Tiny - good luck fro next week hun   

margocat - how are you?  

Kissey - how are you and K?  

a big   to eveyone I've missed

Jack is crawling now so I hardly get a minute, he thinks power leads are teething rings and try as I might hiding them all he still manages to find them.  Those silly safety things he can pull off along with the door safety stuff etc.  Can't take my eyes of him for a second.  He's worrying me a little the last week or so, gone off his food and he usually has such a great appetite, I'm hoping its just his teeth, poor little man already has 10 with another 3 about to cut through the gum.

I'm feeling good, tired but that's not so unusual  , still have trouble believing its real  

Jack will be waking soon so will finish up now (hoping it will let me post after typing it all up)

Will have to try harder to find time to catch up properly

take care all

love
scousemouse
xxx


----------



## scousemouse

yay it posted!


----------



## carrott

Just a quickie from me.... Tiny did you have your scan this morning      

Lot of Hugs
Carrott x x x x


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi everyone  

Just a quickie to get a train going for TLZ and hope the " I know I can!" will start a chain reaction for a BFP!

TLZ hows it going and when do you start tx? Being thinking of you!  


Just being feeling a little down... so will catch up soon as got a lot on and not sure what to do first. Loads of love, hugs and cuddles for everyone and the new little beanies, babies and mommies....

KB
x


----------



## Tiny21

Hi girls  
I will post more later, going to go and take some more progesterone and have a little lay down - as they recommend! Got to do what we are told!! 

The scan went well    - we were in such a state this morning, it was worse than the procedures and I hate medical stuff so that is saying a lot - we were so so so nervous and worried and when she said all was OK we both just   - what an emotional rollercoaster. There was one little heartbeat that we could see - it was amazing to see that and such a relief. I texted family etc who were all desparately waiting and just keep   when their replies come through. We might let ourselves enjoy it a little now. Just the one heartbeat which is just fine with us!! Even DP seems a little more relaxed and happy now.  WOW!!

TLZ - if we can you can, I honestly never thought this would happen     Kissy's trains are ace!! 

Will be back later. 
Tiny xxx to everyone


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Tiny  

Fabulous news hon, over the moon for you        

Been looking for an update all day  .

Louj


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Sorry to gatecrash your thread

but

i just wanted to send lots of  and        
for LouJ for her scan tomorrow

Will be thinking of you sweetheart

quick  to all the other ladies

Em


----------



## carrott

Tiny and DP....well done to you both and a huge CONGRATULATIONS!! It is such a relief to see your little bean beating away   try and relax a little now hun..til your 12 week scan anyway  

Lots of Hugs
Carrott x x x x x 

Kissy..sorry to hear youve been a bit sad hun!     Thinking of you.xxx

Carrott x x x


----------



## LoisLane

Thanks Em   .

I am pooping it  !

Louj


----------



## Tiny21

Louj
All the luck for tomorrow - what a nerve wracking day but so worth it  
Tiny x


----------



## Kissy Bear

Fantastic news Tiny!  Its the most amazing feeling seeing the scan come to life!

LouJ wishing your experience is just as precious! Keeping everything crossed!!!   

TLZ Here is a special " I know you can!"       

Carrot  Thanks hun...  Thanks for all your lovely words and support. You and everyone made this happen, not me! You all were far too nice to not try and find YOU all again!

Heffelump 

Scousemouse  Bless little Jack! He is doing so well with the amount of teeth that has appeared from no where!!! Sorry for not keeping up on ** - things being really hectic! Hope you getting loads of rest too with little beanie grwing growing growing BLESS!!!

Buttons Hope the vomiting has stopped 

Baby K  is wiggling her bum backwards and forwards - so she will be crawling any day now... She has just turned 7 months and still no sign of any teeth - Jack has the record  3 weeks until her christening (by the way you are all invited if you in the area) and still so much to organise. We will get there - hopefully!

Love to all including MC with growing beanie and some extra cyber sleep for Spooks 

KB
x

P.S here is a link to our ** photographs of Kayleigh at 6 months and her new pics at 7 months...
6th month: http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=21748&id=1276710196&l=4e59ed2a3b
7th month: http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=24567&id=1276710196&l=159c13517b

/links


----------



## Martha Moo

KB

Omg she is soooo scrummy

Simply gorgeous

Em


----------



## Tiny21

Louj - can't wait to hear your news tomorrow - will you   as much as I have? Probably not- I am still at it!!

Sorry girls for no longer post or personals - very tired and off to bed! 

Kissy - you are so FAB - your messages always make me smile  , hope you are feeling a bit better, I am just going to have a quick look at your pics before bed and will smile some more I am sure. 

Catch up soon girls
Tiny xxx


----------



## spooks

hello


----------



## spooks

and goodbye - the baby spooks alarm is going off     
back later


----------



## carrott

Hellooooo Ladies .....baba havin a nap so here we go.....

Ernie - congratulations on the scan hun - it is a relief isnt it to see your LO(S) jumping around - I dont think I settled until my twenty weeks scan  

Button = hope your LO(S) are feelin a lot better bet there gettin big now  

Speaking of gettin big TINY, SCOUSEMOUSE, MARGOCAT, ERNIE, oh I bet those tums are growing fast   

Spooks -   my lo was exactly the same as soon as I turned the lap top on she would wake   it gets easier tho hope your havina fab time..has DP finished paternity leave? What did baba weigh and how early was she?

Kissy - heres a happy dance for you to cheer you up               

Just had a look at your pics and your LO is sooooo scrummy and gettin really big  

TLZ and Louj             Your in the right place here  


Just finished writing out my christening invitations so more or less complete now. OH I have also lost my 1st stone of baby weight yah hoo   my god I cant believe I put on three stone   anyway remaining positive got 2 more to loose and i am back at the gym 5 mornins a week and feeling on top of the world with it  

Right I am off now to make a cuppa before LO wakes and is ready for more action   shes such a live wire but its good to tire her out last night she slept from 11pm dream feed until 8am this morning   lovely!!

See you all later bye for now
carrott x x x x


----------



## TLZ

Hello my lovelies 

Tiny - Fab news about your scan .. so pleased for you 

Kissy - great you found me on ** ... Been looking at little K and she is soo cute 

Good luck LouJ - hope it goes well for you 

Spooks - lovely to see you back ... if onlt very briefly  

Big,  to the many I have missed today .... sending out the  to you all

Me  - I am trying to lose 1/2 stone to get NHS funding for next cycle .... currently trying the carb-free approach, seems to be working ok but not fast enough for my liking... I like instant results   
Other than that I am in the final throes of my Uni course and so I have no life at the mo' .....

Thanks for your encouraging words about tx etc .... I feel as though I can't think too much about it at the moment.. I want to do another cycle, I want it to work, but ...... aarrgghhhh!!!
I know I'm not making much sense - sorry! 

I would love a nice IUI buddies train to come Choo-choo'ing along for me soon though  

T'rah for now

TLZ xx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi girls
TLZ - sounds like you are busy at the moment - maybe you need a bit of time to feel ready for tx again - it is so draining.  

Spooks - will catch up more soon - where does the time go, sounds like LO keeps you very busy!! 

Well done Carrott on the weight loss, sounds great - well done you for the gym!! I need to do some exercise -soon...... 

Kissy -   - how are you today? Your daughter is absolutely gorgeous - have looked at her pics on ******** now!! 

Louj - looking forward to hearing from you  

Scouse - how are you doing? 

Button - hope things are a little better now 

MC, Ernie and anyone else - I am sure I have missed loads    to you all

We are a little calmer today!! Very tired though - blaming DP for his snoring at 4am - then the birds started  , felt a bit off this afternoon - quite queasy and sick - had to get home from supermarket quick but eased a bit now  - not sure why?   Looking forward to our next appointment - just with a midwife but it all makes it more real and it is for both of us which is nice for DP as well. Thanks for all of your lovely wishes - it is such a special moment isn't it. Just   LO stays strong and hangs in there and keeps growing. 

Tiny xxxxx


----------



## LoisLane

Thanks lovelies for your support!

Very shocked but pleased to announce we have one healthy boo on board with a nice heartbeat.  The bleeding that we have had is likely to be attributed to another boo coming away which shows as a darker area on the scan.

Still buzzing will catch up with personals  .

Louj


----------



## Tiny21

Lou
That is FABULOUS NEWS, so pleased for you. It's great isn't it. 
 
Tinyxx


----------



## Martha Moo

LouJ

fantastic news on your scan

so happy for you and DH

Love Emxx


----------



## margocat

Hello everyone. Sorry for being away for so long. Now that I can't post from work, only read posts, I don't ever seem to find time.

Anyway, I have been keeping up with everyone's news. So pleased about Tiny's and Lou's scans - wonderful news. Such an exciting time, hope that you both get off lightly with sickness and are starting to get used to the idea that you have little babies growing inside you!!

Scouse - glad to hear that all is well with you - how many weeks are you now? I know what you mean about being exhausted, we have the teeth issue (M has 8 and I think 2 more are on their way) and also such increased mobility - he's gotmobile before we got round to baby proofing the house - we really need to get our act together.

Spooks - so glad all is well, it certainly is bloody hard work, there's no getting away from it. Worth every second of course, but they do push you to your limits sometimes don't they?

TLZ - good to hear all is going ok, well done on the dieting, I'm a bit like you, want results immediately, but they say the slower it comes off, the more chance there is of keeping it off don't they? Can understand what you're saying about treatment - we've been so lucky I hardly feel qualified to comment, but it must be exhausting. Hope some of the positive babydust on here works its way over to you very soon. Am sure that choo choo train is just around the corner!!

Ernie - lovely news on your scan - can't imagine what it must be like knowing there's two of them in there!!

Carrott - am so jealous of your LOs sleeping habits - we have never ever had a night of sleeping through here - not in 9 months!! Hope the christening going wonderfully, and well done on the weight loss - I didn't get round to losing enough before being lucky enough to get my BFP so am trying to be careful now (and failing most of the time!)

Kissy - sorry to hear you've been a bit down - seems like you are always cheerful. K is beautiful - gorgeous girl. Don't rush the teeth thing, it's a flippin pain when they start coming through, and then they look so much more grown up as well!

I'm quite sure I've missed people and I'm very sorry, but better get this posted asap as otherwise it could be weeks again!

Good news here, we went to London to the FMC for our nuchal scan on Wednesday, and all was well. Don't know if any of you remember, but we had a trauma this time last pregnancy with M, as we had a very high risk nuchal result and ended up having a CVS, so we were expecting the worst. So - we're thrilled that we came out with a low risk of 1:2500 and can't believe our luck. It actually feels real now!

My brother gets married tomorrow, so big family weekend - and such a relief to not have to keep this quiet - as whilst I'm not exactly showing, I'm not looking exactly slim either! (not that I ever do....). Obviously won't be shouting it from the rooftops as it's my brother and sis in laws day, but it'll be nice to share the info with extended family on the Sunday.

Right people - must dash. Sending lots of love
MC
xxx


----------



## zoie

hiya ladies 
soz not posted earlier just its been abit hectic and also com has been playing up!! but get a new one tomoz woohoo!!  

good to see so many girls pregs and doing well xxx

im due for my follow  up in june and hope to finally start ivf july/august time i hope  
but in the mean time im gonna try naturally and use ovulation sticks!!


----------



## spooks

hi zoie hope you are okay, been thinking of you  

have to go now as it's feeding time again! next time i log on i'll post here first i always come to this thread last then have to dissapear straight away. hope everyone is well,

kissy hope you've cheered up  and all is well   
love all around   spooks


----------



## spooks

hello everyone, I hopefully have a bit of time to post. 
I hope everyone is well   

all going great here. 
WARNING BABY CHAT AHEAD  
Baby spooks is doing well and I'm getting to know her little ways 
she's a very good baby and loves her sleep which is good because so do I. 
She lost quite a lot of her birth weight in the first few days but is gaining steadily now - still behind the norm but health visitor is not worried as her weight gain every week is impressive. I'm doing both breast and bottle feeding which TBH is a bit much - think it would be better if I did one or other but I have no confidence in just b-feeding after her weight loss and I'm not mentally able to admit defeat and give just the bottle   although baby spooks is more than happy to guzzle it down (and I secretly think she prefers it to breast milk - the little madam!) So I'm feeding her myself for about 20-30 mins followed by a bottle which takes another 20 mins or so, then she has a sleep and before you know it it's time to start it all over again! We haven't quite got to grips with going out for the day yet - just a few local visits to friends/family. I've been out to lunch and shopping without her though and it did feel very strange. Bought a Father's day card for DH and was in tears in the shop!!!!   

Hope everyone is doing well,

zoie - how are you - your follow up won't be long now. How are you getting on with the ovulation sticks? 

  the computer has gone very strange and Ican;t see what I;m typing as the page keeps going up  
baby spooks awake - will return later


----------



## spooks

back again  

as a was saying - zoie - i hope you are doing ok 

margocat - how did the wedding go, did anyone guess you are pg? 
so pleased the nuchal scan went well, i remember what you went through last time  

tiny - hope all is well with you and bump  

scousemouse - how is it going, how's the bump and your little fella doing  

tlz - has the uni work come to an end now or are u still working hard at it? can't be much longer, then you won't know what to do with yourself  

ernie - how you feeling? managing to put your feet up i hope  

carrot -   the pic of your lo is gorgeous. are u going to post a pic of her in her christening gown? will mail you soon  

kissy our buddie thread mama - how are you. 
  pc playing again


----------



## spooks

me again   
kissy   how are the christening plans coming along? Are you having any overseas visitors attending? 

heffalump   how you doing? hope all is well  

lou J   hope everything is okay with you  

Button -   how are things  

love to anyone else I've missed - if your post is on a previous page I tend to forget all about you   shame on me! 
bye for now. let's all sqaush together for a group hug   aagh that was nice 
 spooks


----------



## Button76

Hello Lovely Ladies,

I hope you are all well.  I'm so sorry for my absence and I am at a complete loss to where everyone is with their babies, bumps or impending treatment but I hope that you are all doing well wherever you are.

MIL has just taken bambino's out for a walk as I had meltdown this morning.  I am desperately trying to to do it on my own but I had a crap nights sleep last night, not the babies as they are sleeping through now but was just tossing and turning.

Went out to get them some swimming stuff this morning and that is where the nightmare began, I have a big double decker bus of a buggy which is also a travel system.  Arrived at my destination only to find that the bits that 'stick' the car seats onto the buggy weren't in the car.  Lost the plot, had a paddy (I wonder where my daughter gets it from...) and burst into tears.  Bit over the top now I think about it.  I must learn to get a grip.  Other things are more important!

Anyway, I hope you all have lovely weekends.  Better use my time to tidy the house a bit  

Button xx


----------



## zoie

hiya all 

spooks glad all is going well with baby spooks xxx i can understand why your feeding both ways xx i want to breast feed but also feel my dh wont be able to have that bondness so would do bottles for him so he feels part of it!!  
im doing ok with the stick i still havnt had a surge!! but really do think i ovulated early this time but im not to worried if i didnt even ovulate as they say it can happen after a mc!! i brought a clearblue fertility monitor today as they are ment to be good!! only cost me 59.99 from ebay so woohoo saved some money there lol i have my follow up soon gettting nervous but excited to start again !! really am hoping to be pregs this year!!    

button- hun dont worrie about stressing i think we all have them days and especially when you have littlens to deal with aswell xx sounds like you need a nice tea,cake and duvet xxxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi Buddies  

Zoei ~ So sorry to hear about your miscarriage.   Got everthing crossed the hormones steam ahead to help with the next implant. Got everything crossed hun.

Buttons ~ You have a good paddy! There is nothing better to get it all out and things just fit into place afterwards. We keep too much in and its good to release it! We Mothers have only ourselves to blame as we try and be the perfect moms and forget we too need a little TLC! Here is a big cuddle just for you ((((((((((((((((((((((Buttons))))))))))))))))))))) and hope you feel a little better real soon. Maybe organise a morning to yourself or just a sleep in and you'll see the benefits! Or just come on here and rant!!!

Spooks ~ Glad to see you back and its great to hear about Baby Spooks. There will be a Sure Start breast feeding support day in your area if you need help with BF or just ask me as I am a huge fan of BF  

Hello to all the lovely ladies and BUMPS and a big congrats for LOU with your scan  

Sorry for being AWAL lately... Just had very little motivation to do anything as well as being hectic and exhausted with the christening plans. My friend was doing the catering and then told me 2 weeks ago that she thought it was the bank holiday sunday and has made plans away on the actual christening day   I have now being racing around trying to organise and make the food for 100 people!!!

To top it off I thought things were not right as I felt so tired... so I took a pregnancy test the week before and it was a BFN. I have now felt faint and very hungry so I did another pregnancy test and it was a BFP  We are so happy and cant believe our luck. Keeping fingers crossed all ok but I feel so positive that this is so right! I have never being happier that our life is so complete. Its too good and pray that nothing awful happens to our family to take this all away!    
I feel like the happiest and luckiest girl today...

Hoping to catch up soon but cant promise too much as got a christening to organise...

Loads of love, laughter and cuddles sent your way and an extra touch of baby dust that is lingering on this thread!!! 
 TLZ  Zoie 

Kristy
x


----------



## Kissy Bear

MC ~ Fantastic news about the nuchal scan!!!


----------



## Tiny21

Kissy
     
Huge congrats - that is brilliant news, you are so lucky, well done you - you must be over the moon 
that is brill news - what a positive thread this is 
   

MC - I will have to try and track down your nuchal news - sounds fab though, really pleased for you - we have ours on 10th so  

Sorry think I have been lurking but not posting will try and catch up soon - off to see The Apprentice now!!

Tiny xxx


----------



## margocat

Kissy - that's amazing news!!!  Congratulations!!!                     

Sorry to be so rubbish at posting - will try to post properly later today.

MC
xx


----------



## spooks

so pleased for you kissy, when i called you our 'buddies mama' i had no idea how accurate i was. 
the babies on this thread are a bit like waiting for a bus..... wait forever for one then they all come together  

don't stress too much about the christening .... it will be a lovely day and i'm sure no one will care if they've just got jam sandwiches    slapped botty for your friend - wish i lived closer to give you a hand   - with making the food that is - not slapping her butt.  


can i send special hugs to those of you still waiting for your precious babies (hope i don't sound patronising in any way) but i realise how hard it must be to read this thread sometimes when you may feel you're getting left behind or things have worked for everyone else except you. 
    
we're all here for each other and to help out whatever the circumstances  

hugs to button   bet you felt better after your hissy fit   

i'm still apprehensive about going out for the day - oops have to go baby spooks wants food


----------



## scousemouse

So sorry for going AWOL, Jack hasn't been himself and I'm lucky if I am getting 2 hours sleep at night, DH works so no sleep during the day.  Then both Jack and I got a nasty flu bug and both of us were poorly for almost 3 weeks.  Feeling better now though so hopefulyl I'll be able to get some personals done before Jack's nap time ends.

Kissy - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pregnancy buddies again       Stop worrying about K's christening, I'm sure it'll all be perfect on the day    (We've decided to wait for Jelly Tot to arrive and then we'll get Jack and Jelly Tot done at the same time, bit of a BOGOF type thing, unless Jack is has his op before then, then we'll organise a small one before the op if that makes sense)

Spooks - so glad to hear things are going well with baby spooks!  This lovely weather if a perfect excuse to go out for the day hun, you'll be fine I promise.  How orgaised are you buying DH a father day card - haven't even thought about it yet  

margocat - so glad your nuchal test was all ok   how far along are you now?  Have you got a bump yet?

Tiny - How you doing?  Good luck for you nuchal test.

zoie - so sorry to read of your MC, I swear I almost lost my marbles after mine so I know how hard it can be, big      Goos luck with your follow up and next round of tx        

Button - Don't worry about throwing a paddy, Kissy is right us mummies do tend to forget about ourselves hun, give yourself some tlc.  
So nice of your MIL to take bambino's for a while and give you a break (wish mine would sometimes  )

LouJ - How are you?  Hope you are well hun

TLZ - How are you, good luck with the no carbs and losing weight.       Good luck with the end of your course, have you an exam to sit?

me - we're doing ok, I am 17 weeks today and have a small round bump.  I got to hear Jelly Tots heartbeat on Tuesday and Jack was in his pushchair watching and when the midwife picked up the heartbeat Jack had a beautiful smile on his face.  Jack has learnt the art of tv and his current fav's are Mr Tumble, In the night garden (specially iggle piggle) and the numberjacks.  I can't believe he will be 1 year old in less than 6 weeks, my little baby is growing up so fast.  He looks like a little boy now and not a baby.  He's getting cheeky too, he was trying to pull the fire guard away and I was telling him no-no and he was laughing at me, thought it was a game.  He's a little sweetie but then I'm biased    Its so bitter sweet watching them grow up - part of me wants to keep him a baby forever but the other part is enjoying watching him grow and develop in so many ways.  I have a feeling he'll be walking soon  

Anyway thats enough from me, a big HELLO and love to anyone I've missed

Take care everyone

Love
Scouse
xxx


----------



## carrott

Hi All ...Just a quick one from me KISSY OMG!! ha ha well done you hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hey I am not hanging around on here for long might catch summit ha ha I am defo NOT having anymore so I am off for now......but i will be back 

Lots of hugs
Carrott x x x  x


----------



## Kissy Bear

Thanks for everyones good wishes  

We had a lovely christening although we didnt finish one conversation and it was exhausting! Most importantly we celebrated the birth of Kayleigh with family and friends   and it was a lovely day.

DH came home with another pregnancy test this evening and asked me to take it as he felt there could have being something wrong with the other one   So I took another test and this time the positive line came before the test line - so he just laughed and said its brilliant!  

Going to Cala D'Or in 2 weeks time. My best friend said if she were me she would not fly as the risks are too high. Waiting to hear from the MW to see if ok although on internet they discourage air stewards but short haul flights are not too much of a concern for non-frequent travellers. Anybody experience any of this before?

Hope everyone is ok? Being a bit quite so I hope all well and sending you all loads of love, hugs and butterfly kisses  

A special "I know you can" train for TLZ!        
There is loads of baby dust coming your way!



Loads of love
Kissy


----------



## margocat

Hello all - hope everyone is really well.  

This is likely to be short and sweet as have just got M to bed and DH is making tea - nearly ready I think. 

Kissy - still so very pleased for you.  Re flying, I flew this time at 9 weeks and last time at 21 weeks (both times just to Spain) with no problems.  I used flights socks last time, not this time - was too busy juggling M on the flight to even think about it!  I think some people are terribly cautious re flying in pregnancy, but I think all the official advice is that it shouldn't be a problem at all, just to weigh up in advance where there is medical help where you are going, just in case you need it.  I'd go in a flash if I were - and have a lovely lovely time, maybe your last holiday as a family of 3!  BTW, are you going to get an early scan (either by harassing your GP, local EPU or going private?)

Spooks - I'm right behind you in the comments to those on here who are still waiting for their wonderful BFPs and babies.  Hopefully whatever is in the water on this thread will rub off on you, and hope it isn't irritating in the meantime.  Hope the feeding issues are settling down, it's so fraught the whole BF-ing thing isn't it - you have to just do what's right for you.

Carrot - so are you definitely sticking at one then?  Hope all is well with you and bubs.  

Scouse - you have my sympathy on the sleep front, it's no fun at all is it?  I'm just getting over sinunitis and have felt just awful.  M's sleeping is finally finally starting to improve a little bit - in the last 3 weeks he has slept through the night 4 times - these are the first 4 occasions ever in his life!! We're hoping this is the start of things to come.  We did do a bit of sleep training last week (watering down milk and a tiny bit of cc) and it seems to have worked.  Glad to hear you are 17 weeks, I'm 17 weeks on Saturday and all seems okay so far  

Tiny - hope all is going well, fingers crossed your nuchal goes well next week - where are you having it done?

Button - hope all is going well, it's exhausting isn't it? 

Zoie - good luck with the clearblue monitor, hope it's working well for you. 

Hello   to anyone I've missed, I'm really sorry.  

All's okay here. Am shattered all the time but that's nothing new.  Bit fed up of work and have no idea how I'm going to do my job when I've got two little ones at home, but will try to cross one bridge at a time for now I guess... 

Off to London to see friends for a flying visit this weekend, so no rest for the wicked.  

Sending lots of love
MC
xx


----------



## Button76

Hi Ladies

A big Congratulations to Kissy Bear.  I am following carrotts lead and not hanging around here, definitely not having any more either.  Anyone waiting for treatment this is definitely the place to be!!!

Kissy, I went to Greece when I was 6 weeks pregnant.  I was a bit concerned about it too but the nurses at the clinic assured me it was OK and just to make sure that I walked around and drank plenty of water on the flight.  Also make sure you're careful about what you eat and drink.  I am quite a sunbather but had to keep myself in the shade which was harder than not being able to have a drink.  I'm sure you'll have a lovely time.

Right off to forrage for food.  DH out and can't be bothered to cook anything.

Button xxx


----------



## carrott

Evening All..hpe everyone is well  

TLZ -   good luck on the weight loss front I no how difficult it can be I just set myself little goals and I have managed to loose nearly 2 stone      for your funing and subsequent treatment.

Tiny  - hope your growing nicely hun   not long til the scan now 

Louj - well done you...lovely int it  

Zoie - Hiya and welcome... your in the right place here hun   

Kissy - I am sure the flight will be fine and the holiday probably just what you need right now   I am glad the christening went well ....ours is coming up in a few weeks but I must confess I have taken the easy option really as the reception is in a hotel who will do all the catering...have a lovely holiday hun  

Button - Hope your well... hey sometimes paddys do us good i think.. I have had one or two myself  hope your lil uns are doin good  

Scousmouse - Awh I hope jack and DH are feeling better now   it just wears you out dunnit   Take care of yourself hun  

Spooks - hope youve had a chance to get out in the nice weather wi lil un   It does seem a bit daunting but you soon get used to it .. promise  Hope baby is doin well and you too of course  

Margocat  - you always sound soooo busy hun   Hope the pregnancy is goin well it must be even more tiring this time wi havin a lil one as well as working etc...gosh makes me tired just writing it   Yes deffo not having anymore... we feel so complete and more happy then I ever thought was possible.. even now I still smile when I think I have a beautiful daughter and on the rare occassions she wakes at night for a bottle I actually love it cause I can cuddle her up under the duvet and it is such an overwhelming feeling her staring up at me and then she snuggles into me to go back to sleep sometimes I just hold her for half an hour strokin her hair before I put her back in her cot  

Well back to work for me in a month   I have the pre nursery sessions booked in   We have a holiday booked for August so I will be at work a month then away for just over two weeks so least I have something to look forward to   Really looking forward to the christening as well  Abbie is such a good baby she goes to bed each night at 7pm and I wake her at 11 or midnight give her a bottle and then she sleeps until 6 or 7am, she has coped sooo well with solids and just moved onto lumy food with her and she has been great with that tooo. Enjoying every second..

    For ladies still waiting I strongly belive in Kissy's theory about PMA and support what Spooks has said  

Right off for a cuppa..have a lovely weekend everyone...........hpe I didnt miss anyone big appols if I did  

Love Carrott x x x x


----------



## scousemouse

I'm sorry but this is going to be a me post.

Yesterday we had our 20 week scan and it was found that we have a single umbilical artery which can indicate chromosone abnormalities for the baby.  We have been referred for a more detailed scan with a consultant.  I did something silly and I googled, which has now scared me witless.  Anyone here know anything about it or knows someone who does?  I am worried sick, our appointment is Tues of next week so I've not long to wait but in the meantime my head is up my own backside.


----------



## spooks

scouse - just pm-ed you     
stay away from google hun - it's no good for you and I'm speaking from personal experience. 
   
thinking of you and sending special hugs, spooks


----------



## zoie

hiya girls xxx

soz ive not been around much just been browseing really! 
im doing my clearblue monitor and all seems to working well i got high fertility on days 9 till 13 and this morning i got peak woohoo!!! so my body seems back to normall after the mc which is right as its 2nd af since so all looking well!! so tonight its busy!!!!!!!! for me and dh and then tomoz and the next day   poor man  
im really hoping i get another naturall as that why i wont have to face the dreading ec!! but what will be will be !! me and dh had 2 drinks last night we have be off anything like that for months but we had to let our hair down! im sure the odd drink wont hurt  
i got my wedding aniversary on the 5th but having party on the 4th so a bfp would be a great prezzie!! but if not i start ivf that month anyway!! 

spooks hope your well and having a great time with LO xxx

scousemouse- woohoo 20weeks thats great hun !! dont panic about the scan results just try and keep calm for the lo sake and take it day by day xx 


TLZ- hiya hope you ok xx
louj- hiya xx
tiny- hiya hope you getting on well and enjoying your growing bump xxx
kissy- hope you doing ok hun xx
button- hope your well xx
margocat- hiya hope you ok xx

soz if ive missed anyone xx and i promise to keep intouch more xxx


----------



## scousemouse

sorry just a quickie, We had our detailed scan today and everything checked out fine, no other markers for a chromosone problem and all major organs etc all ok.  Have to have a growth scan at 30weeks cause they tend to be on the small side but other than that all is ok  

Am very, very relieved - phew!


----------



## spooks

so very,very pleased and relieved for you  

haven't had much time to post recently - all going very well here. baby spooks is a darling and we now have a very very active social life - I've spent years avoiding babies and mums and now I go to every club going and talk about babies (well my baby!) all the time  
back soon, hope everyone is well
 hope all our preg ladies are doing well and growing lovely bumps 

 hope all those waiting for tx are okay   special hugs and   to you

hope all the mummies are doing well


----------



## Tiny21

Hi girls
Just a quickie - really should be going to bed now!!

Scousemouse - so pleased for you - what a relief. 

Spooks and Baby Spooks  

Hi Zoie  

Hi to everyone else - feel a bit out of touch and a lot of the messages are quite old now so just a big    to you all, I really hope you are all well and enjoying this lovely weather we have been having. 

Can't believe we are 15 weeks now   Quite a bump there now, DP really into it all now which is lovely. His FIL and partner have offered to buy us the travel system!!! Very generous, they are being really kind and want to be really involved - in a good way   -

You experienced Mummies - what would you defo want in a travel system (i.e. the full monty - car seat that fits onto buggy and lasts for about 3 years) and what is a waste of money - any recommendations? Feel free to PM me - would be great. It seems such an important choice and decision we want to get it right - I know you don't have to spend that much to get a good system and we don't want to go silly but want it to be right - any thoughts/suggestions/shops to try out would be absolutely FAB - there seems so much choice.  On that topic - we aren't getting carried away and they have said there is no rush and are happy to work to our timescales - am I right in thinking there is a superstition about not having the pram in the house before baby   Obviously we are already quite paranoid and don't want to jinx anything and have no intention of getting anything yet but feel we have to start looking to get ideas - let me know. 

Off to midwife tomorrow for 16 week appointment - bit early but I have a list of questions. Really disappointed as we get 1 antenatal class locally which I think is pants   - makes me feel we might have to pay which just seems wrong so i am going to ask her again about it. 

Lots of love to all
Tiny xxxx


----------



## spooks

hi-ya tiny - how very strange I was thinking about you today and was about to pm you to ask what you were doing about travel systems as I know you go home quite a lot and it's a fair distance cos newborns aren't supposed to stay in a regular car seat for a long time.     weird or what... 
anyway I just have the regular car seat and pram from mama's and papa's but they do a very good deal on their travel systems if you get it all - which may be a good idea cos your lo could have his own cot etc. when he stays at grandma's. or she.. oooh spooooky what made me say he I think they also do a carry cot that straps int he back for long distances   or i might have made that up. get yourself a m&P catalogue and have a nose  
we had the pram in the house for about 6 weeks before baby spooks came - not superstitious though. i know some people keep it in their garage as it's not technically the house  
hope you are well 

night


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Honey
Still here but shouldn't be really!! Bed is calling! Bit of a lay in before midwife tomorrow though  

Thank you, that is all really helpful, yes we will probably travel a lot - but family will have to come to us more!  I was thinking is the garage ok! Weird. HE - the other day you thought there might be 2 hiding in there!!  I did find a pretty moveable and busy little heartbeat last night on the doppler , now that would be a shock. I doubt it though as we have had 2 scans - I am sure they would pick it up  We shall see on Sat at our next scan (the reassurance one).  We will start to have a bit more of a look. I think sometimes there is quite a wait for delivery isn't there? 

Mummies - Did anyone else find their brain cells decreasing daily?? I know they say you genuinely do lose brain cells - well I seem to have lost lots!! I am doing and saying the stupidest things at times, forgetting things, DP just laughs at me   It is a bit worrying, one book says this might start easing soon - I hope so!!

Thank you all
Night xxxx


----------



## spooks

sadly it's very true about the brain cells but you get used to it. I started to enjoy it really and thought 'this is what it's like to be dim' - quite nice in some respects    but also quite annoying if you've got to be switched on for your job etc. Someone on here once said you give birth to your brain  aswell as a baby and that's very true in my case but it has made me really chilled out. Just let it go!!  
We bought our pram from a specialist nursery shop and although we bought it months before our due date they kept it for us until a date we specified and the gaurantee started from that date so that was quite handy. It's worth getting to know your pram and car seat quite well before lo arrives though- i spent many a happy hour pushing the pram round the lounge with dh collapsing and putting it back up with increasing speed! 

hope everyone is well   love spooks


----------



## scousemouse

A little bump up to the first page  

Hope we are all doing ok  

Its Jack's 1st birthday tomorrow and while I am very   I'm also a little   too, my baby is growing up so fast!

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi everyone!  

Sending a very special birthday wish to a very special little boy called JACK  
Hope you have a wonderful day Scousemouse and your special day with Jack is full of wonderful and happy memories!

Hi Zoie...  Enjoy and keeping everything crossed hun!


Glad everyone is well and all going smoothly on the baby front. Will catch up soon when I get a good few minutes...

Sending you all loads of love, cuddles and butterfly kisses 
KB
x


----------



## Tiny21

Happy Birthday to Jack!! My nephew is a Jack too - good name  

Lovely pic Kissy - commented on f/b. 

Brain cells increasingly not there !! Very tired but still good. 

Will catch up more soon too

Love to all
Tiny xxx


----------



## spooks

^   birthday^ 
Happy 1st birthday Jack  
Scousemouse - hope you all have a lovely day and everything is going well  

Tiny   hope you're managing plenty of cat naps - just let those brain cells go - it's quite liberating if you give into it honestly!  
Have you had anymore advice regarding travel systems? I'm a huge mama and papa fan so don't know about any others.
Have you looked up product reviews in the parents place to chat section - they cover just about everything. 

Kissy -    how's it all going? Hope you are all fine and dandy - you've been quiet recently, hope all is well.  

Zoie   how are you? hope all is well and you're in good health  

TLZ - SKOL


----------



## spooks

back again - slight technical hitch  
TLZ - meant to say SKOOL'S OUT! (not skol lager!) are you finding much to fill your days now all the studying is over. How did you get on? Hope you are well  

Kissy (again) lovely pic of your big girl!    can't believe how much she's grown - only seems like yesterday she was born! Did you go on holidays in the end? Think you were debating it in a previous post.  

Louj - hope all is well with you  

Button    double hugs for double trouble   - how are the little ones doing? 

Margocat - how are you?   hope everything is going well  

Carrot - how are you all   Are you back at work? (    oooh the very thought makes me shudder) Are you full or part time? Hope it's not too bad for you. 
Have you had the christening? 
Still haven't pm-ed you with my birth story! Old news now !!!!!!    
Can't understand where the time goes! 

Ernie - how are you? Not suffering too much in the heat  I hope.  

Apologies if I


----------



## spooks

grrrr i hate computers

Apologies if I've missed anyone. Much love to all, gotta go it's feed time again! 
Baby spooks is an absolute dream and doing very well. 

I'll try to do an update list of everyone when i post next so If I missed you out of this post - very sorry indeed and please pop a message on the thread so we've got everyone on


----------



## zoie

hiya ladies xxx

spooks thanks for the good luck but this month i am useing the clear blue monitor in reverse lol so we make sure we dont fall!! especially due to what happened last time i went to start ivf!! im due to start d/r on the 26th of july so not long but before then i have my driving test on the 16th and am really nervous !! will be good if i pass then thats one thing i can get off my chest and just concentrate on tx! 
hows you and baby spooks??

kissy and tiny hows all with baby wise?? and health??

hello to others soz not much of a post just me and dh are going for walk along beach xx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi girls  

Being real quite my side as being tired and running around with Kayleigh and resting in between... Went for scan and all well. Strong heart beat and due 27th January 2010... Go back to work for 4 weeks and then back on a year maternity. Just got back from work now after breaking the news to them and giving them my official letter. 

Zoie, how are you doing? Having being keeping fingers crossed even if you do it with clear blue... just as effective    

Hope everyone is well?

I  will try and keep more focused now that I am getting some energy back although loosing weight with all the running around (not really complaining).

Do you think we should start a new thread if this one gets too long? Either way, I think I will amend the first post to include all usernames and status so we can keep up to speed with everyones progress. Would everyone be ok with this?

Sending you loads of love, hugs and butterfly kisses
KB
x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Kissybear OMG i cant believe that DD is almost 10 months that has gone soooooooooooo quick
how did work take the news
4 wks back and then on mat leave thats good

I will start a new thread when the thread reaches about 30-35 pages 
I can copy the list over to the new thread when needed

Spooks how are you and baby spooks

Zoie
 for starting D/R this weekend everything crossed for you

Hope everyone is doing ok, if theres anything i can help with (within my power!) just shout 

Emxx


----------



## carrott

Hi Everyone ......Hope your all good and healthy! Sorry I have been AWOl for a while but i have been soooooo busy and I am now back at work  this is my second week and I miss my lil princess sooooo much I could cry  I am really tired too but just wanted to say hi and when I get some strength I will catch up with everyone  and do an update

Bye for now
Lots of Hugs
Carrott x              xxx


----------



## zoie

hiya girls xxx
spooks glad all is well hun xx
kissy- hows you hun?? 
heffalump- thanks hun i start on the 26th woohoo going up on 24th to collect drugs and actuall schedule!! 

hope everyone ok xxx send me loads of fairy dust please !!! really hoping this works!!


----------



## spooks

hello everyone - hope you're all well. 

zoie -  all the best for the 26th    
presumably you'll be having a hpt before treatment starts this time? Wishing all the best for this treatment. It wont be easy after your loss but you seem very strong  
I like your ticker by the way 

carrot-  how are you? Your LO looks soooo cute in the photo.
Do you work full or part time? I'm dreading going back to work so may have take the full year off now  Although I know I'm just delaying the inevitable. 
I like Kissy's way of doing things. 
A month back at work before mat leave starts again sounds great. I would really love another spooklet and am so broody at the moment.  then Dh reminds me of how crazy things would be with 2 LO's or even more!!

Ernie - please ignore last sentence, I'm sure things won't be crazy in your household  how's things going for you?

hello heffalump - a list of us all and where we're at at the beginning of the thread would be great. Are we the lowest maintenance thread you've ever moderated or what??  Hope you are well 

Kissy are you much more tired this pg now you have kayleigh to look after too? I'm sure your 4 weeks at work will fly by, but I don't suppose you can expect another leaving pressie so soon 
I'd be grateful if you could do a list of where we're all at as I always think I've missed someone out when I post. 
my info is 
SPOOKS (DIUI) DD BORN APRIL 09  or something like that

Tiny - I love your scan picture - it's so clear. Hope you are well and enjoying your holidays

Love and best wishes to all


----------



## Tiny21

Hi everyone
Just waiting for DP to get home then off to see Harry Potter - yeah!!!

Spooks - can't believe you are broody!!  Maybe you need to think about Spooks 2?? Not quite yet - give your body a bit of time to recover and enjoy Baby Spooks - it keeps reminding me I must speak to our clinic about sibling sperm - do we have to do anything?   Will PM you - honest - still seem busy even though on hols!! Thank you re comment on scan pic - I love that one as it is so clear - arhhh - just makes  me smile to see it - I have it on my phone. 

A list of everyone would be FAB Heffalump - thank you. 

Zoie - all the luck for your next cycle.    

Hi Carrott - will PM you too soon - promise!! It must be so so hard to leave LOs I have no idea how I will do it but sadly don't think I will have a choice not to.  

Kissy - how are things with you? How do you find it having a LO and a bump? I am so tired all the time and when my niece came at the weekend it was so tiring - I hate not being able to pick her up but my family refuse to let me - it is so hard though - do you pick Kayleigh up - you must do? I suppose if you don't have to why risk it but it is hard. 

Ernie, Button, MC, TLZ, LouJ - how are things?   

Love to all
Little one seems fine - I can feel him/her moving inside quite a lot - I figure it must be as there is lots of it - fluttering and tickles - quite funny - not felt anything outside yet. My bump seems large for my weeks - went to have hair cut today and one of the hairdressers was 28 weeks and I am sure I look bigger   Hoping the tiredness will ease but not sleeping brilliantly - at least during the hols I can rest more. Lots to do in the house but very exciting! 

Tiny xxxx


----------



## ernie

Hi everyone

I've not been on here for ages.

Tiny- your last message made me smile you seam so happy. 

I'm now 24 weeks  and excited too. Twins are great. Saw them again on monday. We have a fatty and a skinny at the moment. the little ones not underweight but the big one is over the top line on the weight chat and has a big round tummy! This makes the little one look so skinny. Their face's and head shapes are so different. Convinced ourselves it's a boy and a girl. It would be great if everyone got scanned every 4 weeks as it must be such a long time to waite after your 20wk scan.

I've been signed off for three weeks. I had the most awfull ligament and muscle pain as I grow so fast. Could eat or sleep for 4 days and was throwing up with the pain. In the end they gave me Diazapan to relax muscles and thank god it worked. Went back to work for 3 days and now off again with ligament pain. Nowhere near as bad but sore. Went to work yesterday in a top and by the end of the day it didn't fit! met DH and he said 'wow where's that come from it's impressive'. I was a size 8 32a and my bump has all gone on the front. Get's a little scarry when you don't know how big your gonna be. Get the impression I'm big for twins. 

Going to phone and order my pram now. Waited to do this for so long feel like there should be a fan fair. Maybe do one of my own. 

Hope everyones ok. Take care.
Ernie


----------



## Tiny21

There you go Ernie - a sort of fanfare!!!   How exciting - I agree it deserves a fanfare. 
Twins - we would have been very happy to have twins but I think they are much harder on your body for sure - as you may remember my sis had natural twins and she was uncomfortable quite early I think. Sounds lovely seeing them though - a boy and a girl - would be ideal wouldn't it. I can't believe after 20 we get no more scans    - we can't decide whether to have a 3D or not   I hope you continue to feel better - the pain sounded awful    Hope you are being well looked after. 

I have had some back pain today - did lay in though  Going to investigate one of those maternity pillows - my sis swore by hers - have you got one Ernie?  She also loved sitting on her ball in the last few months as it was the only way she could get comfy - I have a borrowed ball but not blown it up yet. 

Anybody recommend a pillow to get?? Just hope it might help me sleep better. NOT complaining but some sleep would be good  

Tiny xxx


----------



## spooks

[fly]                 [/fly]
Will that do Ernie?   
I saw photos of myself last night and forgot how huge I was (and there was only 1!)

Tiny- did you enjoy HP?

I had a selection of pillows (didn't leave much room in the bed) but none of them were proper mat. ones. I made a few small ones and would wedge them in various places - seemed to work for me. *Don't forget to take a pillow or two to hospital becuase NHS ones are rubbish but like golddust * 
Also *PG Ladies - don't forget to claim your Health in pregnancy Grant (nearly £200 to help you eat well during pg - although you'd be justified in blowing it on a pair of shoes or new handbag * You get the forms from your mid-wife (they weren't shouting it out from the roof tops at my hospital  so just ask.

Tiny - I think the lack of sleep is to get you used to not having any when LO arrives. 


Well I am still rather broody -but a few people on another thread said the same (one of them is a twin mummy to 3 month olds!) so I'm not totally  and I do truely appreciate every single minute of baby spooks and know that she may be the one and only. I am eternally grateful and know how lucky I am. (and after seeing my pg photos last night I'm not in such a rush! ) although i did phone the clinic today to check our sibling  was in storage. 
Tiny - in my clinic you can only have sibling sperm stored once the first baby has been born - something to do with the 10 family thing   it's worth asking about it now though and finding out what the procedure is. We had to fill in a form to notify the clinic when Baby spooks was born and sorted it out then.

Much love to all 
and I am sorry for going on about pg/baby stuff all the time 
I am mindfull that there are still some waiting for their little ones          much love to you


----------



## ernie

LOL Love the fanfare's guys didn't expect that.  Feeling like a new women this week. Well almost. Everydays different isn't it an you just av to go with the flow.

Tiny - I forgot your sis had twins. I got a big long body pillow from mothercare but find it too high and cant get my bump on it. It's also heavy and clumsy when you want to turn over. My friend lent me an orthopedic pillow thats shaped like a big V not a U. I love i. Great for sitting or lying.
Yes the balls great. My midwife said to start using it pretty early as good for posture but also helps open up your pelvis. So there you go get it pumped up. Don't you be doing it though.

Spooks- Defo about pillow for hospital must remember that. Glad your well and already thinking about a possible number 2!

I to am very aware of everyone out there still waiting. Good luck to everyone. I spoke to a girl this morning who found out she was pregnant 2 weeks before going to start IVF treatment. Hope this brings everyone more hope. 

Ernie.x


----------



## zoie

hiya girls its nice to see all these bumps progressing xxx so happy for you girls xx
i need a af dance girls as im doing d/r and af is late!! done a preg test and its says no so just got to wait spose!!! 
is it normall to be late??


----------



## scousemouse

Hi all  

How are we all doing?

zoie - hope AF shows up soon hun  'come on AF'      have everything crossed for this cycle for you hun       

ernie - glad your feeling better hun, hope it continues!    Are you feeling uncomfortable yet?  I am and I'm only 26.5 weeks with just one  

spooks - hows you and baby spooks?  Hoep you are both well.  Feeling broody again  . 

Tiny - how you feeling?  Hope your back is not giving you too much grief!  Have you decided wether or not to have a 3d scan?  When we were having Jack we had our dating scan at 10 weeks and I had read so many stories about mmc that we decided to have a reasssurance scan done at 14 weeks, the lady who did it was brilliant and gave us the opportunity to see Jack in 3d at no extra cost  .  It was brilliant, photos were amazing considering we were only 14 weeks.  I would highly recommend getting one.

carrott - hows work going?  big   for missing LO.  

Kissy - hows K and bump?  Hope you are all doing well  

A big   to anyone I've missed and       to those that need them

me:  we're doing ok, Jack keeps me really busy now, he started walking last week, sometimes better than others  .  He's a really funny eater lately though and I'm fast running out of ideas  .  The temper tantrums have started too   didn't think this happened until much later  .  We have a cardiac appointment this month and I'm really hoping they'll give us a date for Jacks surgery (ideally the hole would have closed and surgery won't be needed but they did tell us not to expect that but I can hope can't I?), would really like it if surgery was done before Jelly Tot makes an appearance.  I have a growth scan booked for early September to check Jelly Tot's size, judging by the size of bump I'm guessing another biggun  

Anyway must run, must get motivated this morning as we are both still in our JimJams  

scouse
xxx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Girls
Zoie - hope AF is playing ball  
Ernie - how are the little ones? 
Spooks - how is little one? Texted earlier, catch up soon   Still broody?
Carrott - how is work? Rubbish compared to being a Mum I am sure - needs must and all that, I hate even thinking about it. 
Kissy - how is your bump and little one? You have your hands full now!!
Scouse - I hope you get good news re Jack, why do you think big? Presume you are big now??   I don't know if my bump is big or not for my weeks   sometimes it feels huge, others not so big. 

Well - what a day we have had - woke to bleeding    BIG panic - haven't had any bleeding so far. Luckily DP was here as it was 20 week scan day - he called the midwives - I was in too much of a state and off we went. Everything checked out OK - we turned down the internal exam - I hate them and find them painful normally and to have it after bleeding just felt wrong - they were very understanding and said it was our choice. They said it is probably just one of those things and we are   it was a one off. The 20 week scan later on showed little one moving around and all was 'spot on' to use the sonographer's words - he kept saying perfect lots  , he was great actually and gave us some fab pics - will upload a new one soon. Bubs (short for Bubbles - the picture shows loads of 'bubbles' - actually the cord but it doesn't look like that) was absolutely fine and placenta all fine and in the right place so just   that was our one scare - certainly don't need that again. 
Chilling this evening - had some choc cake and Pirates - Johnny Depp is so cool!

Love to all from a hugely relieved Tiny, Bubs and DP
xxxx


----------



## zoie

hiya girls 
af came on the 5th woohoo so its all going right so far got scan on tuesday and then hope to start stimming!! im feeling better aswell as was suffering from really bad headaches but now af has come they seem to have settled x

tiny- the scan pic is so cute xxxx glad all is well but keep resting for couple of days just to keep safe xxxx
spooks- not spoke in ages hun hope you and baby are well!! broody?? omg thats early most people are to knackered to feel broody lol

hiya to everyone else hope alls well and them bumps are growing well and anyone having tx at the mo goodluck!! although i think im the only one here at the mo!!??


----------



## ernie

Tiny - Bless you. You do get a shock. I had a bright red bleed around week around 22 weeks. And like you just one of thoose things. Hope thats the last for us both. Love your scan pics.
My little Dudes arefine thanks and never stay still. Ever. All getting even more excitting. 

Good luck zoie. 

Scouse- whats your Due date we must be so close? Uncomfortable isn't the word. Look like I'm gonna pop and waddle everywhere. At work I'm on my feet all day and I just ache everywhere.It gets so sore. I am 27wks in two days and ment to av 6 wks left at work but thats not gonna happen. I have enough sick left to take me to my mat leave and I'm seeing specialist on Mon after my next scan. So think I may get sighned off then and that will be it. Bit sad though as I have been there ten yrs and wont be going back so would of liked to of said bye to everyone in company on last day and that wont happen now. But hay things change and thats not important now.
Hope your having lots of nice baths. I love going swimming and becoming weightless. It's magic. 

Hi Spooks. Carrot , kissy and everyone else.

Ernie.x


----------



## zoie

hiya ladies well scan went well today and i have now started stimming woohoo!! jab was fine didnt feel it phew!!! 
tiny hope all ok hun and the bleed stops completly xxxx

keep you posted xx


----------



## scousemouse

Tiny - Hope you are ok and the bleeding has stopped   the reason I think LO is big, well my neice is 4 days overdue and I am the same size as her, I am huge   I was measuring 1 week bigger than my dates at last mw appointment and mw reckons this one is going to be bigger than Jack who was 9lb 11oz  

ernie - Its awful being uncomfortable, I can't sleep anymore and I am shattered all the time, my due date is 6th Nov, really hope this one arrives on time, I went 16 days over with Jack and don't think I could handle going that far over this time    i can't get in or out the bath on my own   so stick to showers   hope you're doing ok  

zoie - glad you have started stimming not and the jabs are ok for you, whens your first follie scan?  ANy idea when your ec might be?  sending tons of       your way and   for a successful cycle for you hun  

a big Hello to Kissy, Spooks, carrott and everyone else  

Scouse
xx


----------



## zoie

hiya ladies xxx

scousemouse- first follie scan is on the 17th them then 19th then the 21st ect untill ready!! but hope to be looking at the 26th ish for ec !! 

today i stopped bleeding abit of brown but no red thanks god!! so now everything should fall into place and start growing in there!! not had any pains yet or feeling that anythings growing  
will keep you posted xx


----------



## scousemouse

good luck for todays follie scan zoie!


----------



## spooks

zoie  

scousemouse november'll be here in no time   hope you are well  

tiny,   how are you doing? Hope you are managing to get some sleep 

ernie - how you keeping? Not too uncomfortable I hope  

TLZ any developments with your tx? hope you are well  

Carrot - hope you are all well and finding work a bit easier  

Kissy - you're quiet! Hope all is well with you all  

Button - how's tricks? Everything good I hope  

Margocat - hope you are well  

Lou  - how you doing?  

All going well here, just waiting for Baby Spooks to wake - her and DH are both snoring away so I've had a leisurely breakfast whilst waiting for them to wake! 
much love to everyone, hope you are all doing well,
love spooks


----------



## zoie

hiya ladies thanks for all the goodluck xxx
scan went well i have a linning of 11.8 also 3 follies size 10 and another 11small ones so hopefully by wednesday they should be abit bigger aswell!! 

hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## margocat

Hello there everyone, very sorry for the lack of posting.  

It's been a very difficult 6 weeks or so, as my brother has been critically unwell in hospital and I've not really been able to think about anything else.  Thankfully things are now heading in the right direction and I can think straight.  

Glad to hear everyone is okay - am not going to try proper personals, except to say good luck zoie, really hope things go smoothly.  Fingers crossed for that BFP.  

Whilst everything has been happening, I've been getting more pregnant without really noticing - now nearly 28 weeks, EDD is 14th November, so not far away from Scouse and Ernie I don't think?  Tiny - sorry to hear about your bleeding scare, hope that's behind you now and it's just a one off.  Just a few weeks to the safety zone.  I spent an afternoon on the antenatal ward a couple of weeks ago with regular stomach pains that they thought were contractions... was scary, especially being greeted by the midwife on the ward (who I'd spoken to on the phone and she'd said to come in) as "hello, you're the 25 weeker aren't you?" - you clearly don't want to be the 25 weeker having contractions if you can help it. 

Anyway - am here and have been reading when I've had chance.  Sending you all lots of love
MC
xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi everyone  

Just a quick hello to everyone. Sorry for being awol but have being reading all posts but very slow to reply cause I just dont have any energy.

Just wanted to wish Zoie all the very best and sending "Grow Follicles Grow" vibes as well as the train of positive thinking: "I know you can, I know you can, I know you can!"
      
      
      
      
      
      
      

All well with me accept very tired. We had an awful few weeks as K fell down the stairs and broke her left leg and tore her ligaments. The poor 
thing has being so good and is under a very good obstetition (sp) surgeon. Its being so hectic I have forgotten I have being pregnant so when I saw my consultant and listened to the babies heart beat it was such an amazing one to one with the new baby and back to reality. Start work next week and not sure yet how I am going to cope but just taking it one day at time.

Good to hear from you MC and sorry about your brother and glad he is making a recovery. Lots of love to all the other bumps and thinking of you all, and promise I will back soon to post properly! Fingers crossed for Jacks op SC and will keep everything crossed. I have completed a list of us all and where we in tx and babies but will have to email each one of you individually to see if you are happy with what I have put down for you...

Well I better go and bath the munchkin and then I might jump into bed with her! 

Sending you all lots of love, butterfly kisses and cuddles  
KB
x


----------



## zoie

hiya girls xxx

kissy- so soz to hear about k!! kisses and hugs for her hun xxx and glad little bump is growing well xxx 
i had scan today and all is ready for ec on wednesday!! i have 16 follies ready that range from 16 to 23!! and one 25!!!! so deff ready lol
will update yous asap xxxxx


----------



## Tiny21

Good luck Zoie - sounds a great number of follies. I so hope this is your time.     

Sorry to hear about K Kissy - poor little thing - I bet this pregancy is very different to your first - having a little one around must keep you on your toes!! 

Hope your brother is on the road to recovery MC. 28 weeks!!! Glad everything is going OK still - contractions!! Arghhh!

Scousemouse - how are you doing - I hope you are a bit more comfortable now? 

Had my midwife this morning - all good. Heartbeat, measurements etc. all good - all on target for 23 + 3. Always good to hear things are good and normal - we like normal. Bit of backache now and then at the moment, sleep is erratic as struggling to get comfy sometimes. Bump is doing well and can be very active which I love!! So does DP! 

Hi Spooks, Ernie, TLZ, Buttons - how are we all?    

Going to see family at the weekend and starting to bring back the bits we are borrowing - crib, moses basket and some clothes - very exciting!! Can't wait to actually put some bits in the nursery it will feel much more real then. Also off to Kiddicare - a huge baby shop in Peterborough - can't wait but might leave purse in car!!   Hoping to find a rocking nursing chair, maybe a cotbed - though that isn't urgent really as LO will be in with us to start in their lovely crib - I bet we buy more than we intend!! DP is loving looking at cute stuff now - might be me reigning him in   It's fab though as before he wasn't fussed with 'cute' stuff but he so is now 

I hope I haven't missed anyone     to all
Love
Tiny & Bubs
xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Great news Zoie        
I know you can, I know you can, I know you can, I know you can, I know you can, I know you can, I know you can" puffed the little steam engine.......................

                                                              

Hi Tiny  Good news on MW visit. All fun and games... Kiddicare is BRILLIANT and sounds dangerous visitng the place as I have always bought off the internet....

Love to all,
KB
x


----------



## zoie

hiya tiny so glad everything is going well xxx

well!!!!!!!!! ive just had the call and im booked in for 8.30am on wednesday !!! no more drugs for me now only the ovulation drug tonight at 8.30!!


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Kissy - they do sound fab - my sister's both bought lots there - they even have a cafe now!!

Zoie - how exciting - best of luck for Wed and enjoy your drug free day tomorrow. Let's hope for lots of great little eggies. Echoing KB train of thought there - we know you can, we know you can......     

xx


----------



## scousemouse

Just a quuickie girls, Jacks being a pain at the mo and I just know a hissy fit is on the way  

zoie - good luck for tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you and sending tons of   your way!

mc - good to hear from you hun, so sorry to hear about your brother and I hope he makes a quick recovery.  glad all is well with you and bump.

kissy - big but gentle   for K poor babs hope her leg is not too painful and heals quickly.  Its hard work having a bump and a little to look after  , I am shattered 99.9% of the time and it doesn't seem to get any easier  

Tiny - so pleased all is well with you hun, kiddicare is fab, I use their online store all the time, get some fab deals  

hi to spooks, hows baby spooks?

a big hello to Ernie, TLZ, Buttons and anyone else I've missed.

me  - I'm good, still very uncomfy and baby is breech at the moment, head up in the middle of my ribs, bum by my belly button and feet down in my pelvis, hope he / she turns soon.  Have a growth scan next week so get to see jelly tot again  

Jack will be having the op to repair the hole in his heart in the next 4-6 weeks, consultant is lovely and explained how it'll be done.  All being well we could be home same day but to expect a 1 or 2 night stay.  I got all teary at the thought of my baby having an operation but its for the best.

Oh and I am a great aunty!  My neice a baby boy a week ago today and he's just the cutest thing    Makes me feel old though  

Love to everyone, its defop time for Jack to have a nap, doen't normally have a morning nap anymore but today I am making an exception  

scouse
xxx


----------



## spooks

just a flying visit     love to all,
everything good here, back soon


----------



## zoie

hiya girls well ec was really good we got 9 eggs!! and this morning i got my call and we have 5!! woohoo transfer is for saturday!!


----------



## scousemouse

Thats great news zoie    good luck for Saturday hun


----------



## spooks

zoie - I'd send you some 'positive energy' symbols but scouse has used them all up!!! 
  ALL THE BEST FOR SATURDAY


----------



## zoie

lol thanks girls xx


----------



## Tiny21

Great news Zoie - good luck for Saturday - get those embies back where they belong      

Hi to everyone else, take care and have lovely weekends. 

Off to see family and lovely nieces and nephew for the weekend tonight  - but the main road we take - the one over the Humber river is still currently shut - so hoping it will open soon so that we can go!! 

Tiny xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

We know you can!         We know you can!         We know you can!         We know you can!         We know you can!         We know you can!         We know you can!         We know you can!         We know you can!         We know you can!


----------



## zoie

hiya girls thank you so much for the goodluck xx i had i embie grade 1 7cell tranfered on the 29th and am due to test on the 12th so not long now!!! not had anything to report but hope its a good sign  

tiny - hope you doing well hun 

spooks- hope your well hun 

scousemouse- hope you well hun 

kissybear- hiya hun hows things? xx


----------



## Kissy Bear

We know you can Zoie       
Loads of sunshine for your little embies to keep them warm and snuggled up... 

KB
x


----------



## zoie

arhhh kissy thanks hun xxxx love ya loads xxxx


----------



## Tiny21

Good luck Zoie - Kissy's trains are very powerful!!!


----------



## zoie

hehe im sure they are! thanks kissy. tiny and everyone xxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Lots of warm and snuggly thoughts for you Zoie, hope you feeling well and keeping positive  

       I know you can, I know you can said the little steam engine...        

KB
x

P.S Tiny... the train is only as powerful as the steam engine...YOU!


----------



## zoie

arhhh blesss thats so lovely kissy xxx


----------



## scousemouse

Just a quickie

Zoie I just wanted to wish you good luck for test day (I think its soon isn't it?) anyway I will be thinking of you hun and hoping and praying fo the best possible outcome for you                               

I probably won't be around for a week or so, Jack is being admitted on Tuesday 15th for cardiac surgery, please think of us and wish us a speeedy recovery - thanks.  I'm a little nervous and scared for my little man but he needs this.

scouse
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

i just wanted to gatecrash to say

scousemouse sending lots of          for DS op and a big   for you

and zoie

sending lots of     and  for you 

hi to kissy bear, tiny and all i missed

~E~


----------



## Tiny21

Good luck and loads of        for Jack and big   for Mum and Dad. I hope it goes really well Scousemouse.    

Zoie - how are things?     

Love to everyone else
Tiny xxx


----------



## spooks

zoie hope you are well and everything goes good for you   how are you feeling?

Scouse -        big hugs to you all, hope Jacks surgery goes well - must be a difficult time for you - thinking of you and sending lots of love  

Kissy - hope you are well and little K's leg is healing well   

Tiny - hope you're good  

margocat - hope things have calmed down for you and everything is going well  

love and apologies to everyone I've missed, 

 spooks


----------



## spooks

zoie - just sen your ticker and that test day is today     hope it was good news    thinking of you


----------



## Tiny21

Zoie, I so hope you have had some good news    

Hi Spooks - we are good thanks, hope Baby Spooks is doing good
Tiny xx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Scousemouse         
Thinking of you, DH and especially Jack during his op today. Sent you a text and pray all goes to plan!  

Zoie ~ hope to hear your news soon!        

Lot of love and loads of hugs toeveryone!
Love from a stressful and exhausted me...
KB
x


----------



## scousemouse

Hi all,

Zoie - thinking of you hun and hoping you are ok  

Just a quick update, Jack had his op, he was so funny after having the pre-med, full of smiles and giggles but couldn't even sit up on his own.  The op went well, only minor complication was the hole was bigger than expected and a funny shape so instead of using a 'mushroom' shaped plug they ended up using a 'cotton reel' shaped one.  He was really whingy and narky when he woke up and even managed to pull out one of the canulas in his hand which resulted in mummy being covered in blood but after something to eat and a sleep he settled right down.  He had a scan a few hours after the op and all was looking well, the plug hadn't moved and there was no leakage so we were al happy.  We ended up staying the night cause he needed a few high doses of antibiotics in the canula to ward of any infections but we were home the next afternoon.  Since then he has been bouncing off the walls, running around like a lunatic, its so great to see him running around without getting breathless and needing a rest - although he is really wearing me out but he's happy and healthy so I don't care!  We go back to outpatients 26th Oct and they'll scan him again, if all is ok then it'll be a year before we need to be seen again and if all ok then we'll be discharged!  After all the months and months of waiting for this op and building myself up into a right state its hard to believe its all over now  .  The staff we're brilliant and I couldn't fault the care we all received (they were very good to me and so concerned cause I am pregnant too and we're always checking to see if I was ok or needed anything) - bloody miracle workers they are  

Hope we are all doing ok, hope to be back when Jack is less of a handful  

scouse
xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Fantastic news Scousemouse   So happy  things have gone to plan and that little Jack can now run around like a mad man  

Zoie - thinking of you hun and hope to hear from you soon


----------



## spooks

scouse - so glad to know it all went well, youmust be so proude of your brave little boy  Hope the bump is doing well - not long to go now 

kissy - how are you? Hope little KB's leg is better - must've been so hard dealing with that with a bump too  
just a question to those with babies and bumps - how do you manage to cart your LO's about *and* all their stuff when you're pregnant? Bit tricky I should imagine- but a nice problem to have nonethless 

Zoie   hope you are okay

love to everyone else  I'm off to bed


----------



## spooks

hi everyone - have you seen zoie's updated signature


----------



## scousemouse

Hi all, just a quickie

Just wanted to say

[fly]*CONGRATULATIONS ZOIE*[/fly]

                   

thanks Spook for the heads up 

scouse
xxx


----------



## zoie

lol thanks girls xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Gatecrashing to say


 on your 

~E~


----------



## Kissy Bear

"We knew you could, we knew you could, we knew you could" puffed the little steam engine...............

CONGRATULATIONS ZOIE!


----------



## zoie

thanks holly and kissy xxx
kissy ive just seen your signuture and realised your new baby due on my bday!!


----------



## spooks

hope you weren't keeping it a secret zoie! Sorry if I spoiled your big announcement but was so happy to see your updated profile and had been checking it to see what was going on. i had an inkling that you had a BFP but were being cautious and waiting for the scan. 
CONGRATULATIONS  

Hope all our mummies to be are doing well  

Scouse - hope your LO is doing well after his surgery  

TLZ - hope you are well   what are you up to at the moment?  

love to all   spooks


----------



## margocat

Wonderful news Zoie - I've also been watching out - really really pleased for you.

Hope everyone is well - sorry for lack of contact.  Life super busy and feeling very pregnant but with no time to rest.  But then - who needs sleep eh?!

Lots of love - will be back soon
MC
xx


----------



## Tiny21

That's brill news Zoie - really really pleased, congratulations, how exciting! 

Hi MC, how are you? 
Spooks - thanks for PM, will be in touch soon, SO busy though!! Where does the time go? 
Hi Kissy and Scouse  

All is well here, just really really busy, work, home, etc. and quite tired!! Nearly 30 weeks now  , where has that time gone? Bump is exceptionally busy in there - makes the weirdest movements sometimes - I love them though!

Hi to everyone and lots of love and hugs
Tiny xxx


----------



## scousemouse

So how are we all? Where are we all up to?

Me: Feeling very uncomfy now and not sleeping well, between the endless trips to the loo and pretty much constant heartburn, other than that I'm fine  Not too long to go now I hope but if this little one is anything like Jack then I've still got 5 weeks 1 day to go (Jack was born at 40+16  )

Jack is doing great since his surgery, has tons of energy but still gets a little breathless now and again, I'm hoping this is normal and nothing to get worried about but I guess we'll find out soon enough as he has his follow up appointment on 26th Oct were they'll do a ECG and scan him to make sure the plug has stayed in place and there is no leakage <fingers crossed>. His little wounds have healed up lovely now 

Anyway, must dash, hope we are all ok - have a great weekend all 

scouse
xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi Scouse  Thinking so much of you and hope you are feeling a little energetic with the birth lingering.... Have you made arrangements for Zack... what plans have you made? I am not sure what we going to do with Kayleigh yet! 
MC how are all your plans going? Not long for you either.... You both could be any day now...
Just wanted to wish you both the very best and hope everything goes to plan! Sending you both lots of love
            
Tiny how are you doing and how is bump treating you? Feel like its being ages since we last spoke and hope you are ok? When is your EDD?
Hope everyone is ok and everything going well...
I am 28 weeks today and have just felt like I have found some energy from some where... Not complaining though  
Kayleigh doing very well and walking and playing and fetching and soaking up all she possibly can. Its great to see however extremely challenging and energetic  
A bit nervous for the final push and hoping this time I can have natural birth but scared stiff...

Sending all lots of love as always,
KB
x


----------



## Kissy Bear

Tiny your scan pic looks great and so cute!!!

Scouse hope Zack's follow up appointment goes well  

KB
x


----------



## scousemouse

Hi all,

Kissy my mum is having Jack, she only lives 5 mins away so can be here in a flash. I have left a detailed description of what he eats and when, where all his creams / nappies / clothes etc are kept but have also made a bag up for him too. My bag is packed and I'm all ready! Haven't been well for the last week or so, have had a sinus infection which has totally knocked me for six and I'm only just starting to feel relatively well. Ended up with AB's which have helped.

Jacks doing well, I was a little concerned that he had started to get breathless again but we had his follow up appointment at the cardiac clinic at the beginning of last week and the plug is holding well, the reason he's brethless again is because his heart has 'remembered' how hard it used to have to work and has decided it needs to works as hard again. They told us its uncommom but not unheard of and should settle down in 3-4 months time. So instead of having to go back in 12 months we have to go back in 4 for him to be reassessed - hopefully by then though his heart will have calmed down and be working as it should <fingers crossed>.

Really hope you get to have a natural birth hun   has your consultant agreed to a VBAC?

MC not long for you either, are you getting excited?

Spooks hows baby spooks doing? any plans for No 2?

Tiny hows you and bump? Hope you are all good.

Zoie how are you hun?

Hi to everyone I've missed, need to get my head into gear, me and Jack are still in our PJ's 

love
scouse
xxx


----------



## margocat

Hello all

Nice to hear everyone is okay.  

Scouse, good to hear that you are sorted.  I haven't thought about packing a bag for M at all - have just assumed he'll be okay here, like you my Mum is just around the corner and I'm relying on her to sort him out.  I wrote lists of his routines etc a couple of weeks ago, and probably need to revisit them now! 

Had a false alarm on Saturday which was scary, think I had a tummy bug but felt awful all day with stomach cramps and (TMI) the runs and thought it must be the start of things.  Thankfully felt much better yesterday, although do feel that things aren't quite right.

Had really wanted to get through this week, as was meant to be finally stopping doing jobs and having my hair cut this morning, a pedicure tomorrow and waxing on Wednesday!  When I thought I was going into labour on Saturday, main issue was telling DH he'd have to shave my legs etc before I would go to hospital!  Anyway - didn't make it to hair appointment this morning as my Mum and Dad have had a huge flood in their house and I went to help my brother deal with that - as they are away in a hotel for a couple of days down South (already scary in case anything happened here and they had to come back quickly). 

You can tell I'm a bit stressed can't you - the above just came flooding out as I sat down to type! 

Scouse, glad that Jack is well, you have done so well all getting through his op so well.  It doesn't sound like the doctors are worrying about his breathlessness so you have to try not to worry too - I think a check up sooner rather than later can only be a good thing. 

Tiny - have kept an eye on you on the trimester boards, glad all is going okay. 

Kissy - hope you get arrangements sorted for K - it's so different having another one to look after too isn't it?  I'm not looking forward to leaving M to go into hospital.  It's interesting to hear you are dying for a VBAC - that's supposedly the plan here, but we'll have to see.  I'm booked in for a long stop section at 40+2 (as I have a paranoid fear of going overdue due to some unfortunate events suffered by friends, and they won't induce me after having had a section last time), but if baby comes before then I'm giving VBAC a try.  

Have done nothing in the way of preparation though... not sure my heart is in it.  DH's heart definitely isn't in it - he's scared witless I'll turn into a completely unmanagable bolshy cow in labour, demanding a section and demanding to see the head of the hospital trust... sad thing is, he might be right!! 

Zoie - was sooo pleased to hear about your BFP - how are things now? 

Hi Spooks - hope all is well with you and baby Spooks!

Will stop off loading now, but hope to be able pre baby for the next couple of weeks! 
MC
xxx


----------



## zoie

hiya all

scousemouse- glad all seems good with little one! my nephew had a heart transplant when younger and after hes op he seemed abit tired abd breathless but it soon went and he deff made up for it the little terra!! lol

margocat- hiya hun wow!!! not long now! im doing good got 12 week scan on wednesday woohoo!!!


----------



## Tiny21

Hello all 
I think it must be quite tricky to have one and be expecting another - it is enough to be focussing on bump! Lots of imminent babies on here - good luck to you Kissy, MC and Scouse (nearly typed Spooks by mistake then!! )

Sorry to hear about the flooding MC, hope it all gets sorted soon. 

Good luck on Wed Zoie. 

Hi Spooks  

Things are good here - getting really real now!! 7 weeks till EDD!!   Seeing GP for routine check tomorrow. 14 days at work and counting. Bump seems very big to me but others say it isn't that big for 33 weeks - not worried as baby is very busy in there, making huge movements which are fab. Think we are panicking a little! Or a lot but really looking forward to it.  We had a 4D scan which was lovely, still unsure whether we have little pink person or a blue person, I think people think it is a boy but I don't really know at all. Can't wait to finish work, school is getting harder and my brain just isn't there any more. We are pretty well sorted with stuff and baby's room etc., hope to get travel system soon - really looking forward to that. I love going in the nursery and seeing all the little things. 

We visited family over half term and don't expect to go back again before baby, hopefully they will come to us but a 3 hour trip seems a bit far away. Did you all have a cut off for longer journeys?  I am thinking I ought to prepare a labour bag soon! 

Any advise/suggestions please feel free!

Take care 
Tiny xxx


----------



## margocat

Hi Tiny - defin get a bag packed, it takes longer than you think and it's good for peace of mind to know it's sorted. 

We went away to Warwickshire with friends (3 hours drive) when I was 36 weeks this time, but I'm not sure I would have done it last time as was more anxious.  You have to do what you are comfortable with, and the worst comes to the worst there are hospitals everywhere!  It's good to be prepared though - do a search on the pregnancy chit chat pages for the thread about hospital/labour bags - it's full of good ideas.  

I have three bags (!) all lined up in the downstairs loo ready to go, and a list on the hall table of what is still missing from each of them - i.e. stuff that I need until then or only want to put in at the end (cold bottles of water from the fridge, phone charger etc).  One bag is the carry in immediately bag with things I'll need for labour (if it comes to that) and the other main bag is for me and baby for afterwards, should last us a day or so.  Then I have another standby bag with extra supplies in case I have a section and end up staying in for 2 or 3 days.  There's always something else to take, I think I could fill the car if I'm not careful!  Have also got a wrapped up pressie for M with the bags from the baby so DH doesn't forget it and we have it with us when he comes to hospital to meet baby for the first time.

As you can tell, I'm a bit overly organised.... 
MC
xx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi MC
I thought I was organised!!  That all sounds good, might do that this weekend, as you say there are several things that have to go in at the last minute so having a list is good - I LOVE lists  

I think we will probably keep quite local from now but really wanted to have a 'babymoon' - ideally just in Harrogate (1 hour from home) as that is where we went during 2ww this time and I remember it so clearly wondering and analysing everything. 

Just seen GP and she has suggested finishing work early due to my swine flu concerns and being a teacher, not sure what to do now, she would sign me off so wouldn't have to start mat leave early - it is such a hard decision. Totally   now. 

Bye for now
Tiny xx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Congratulations Scousemouse on her gorgeous little boy ALEX

Congratulations Margocat on your beautiful baby girl Sophia


----------



## Tiny21

GOSH
It's all happening here!!! Kissy is obviously in the know  

Huge Congratulations to Scousemouse and MC on your little bundles. One of each!!
Enjoy
My antenatal friend had her little boy on Fri and my work friend had her girl on Fri  - babies babies everywhere!! 

Ours is very busy in there, I get a feeling they are getting in position - certainly finding it harder to walk around and very slow now! Sometimes quite painful!  4 weeks till official date but trying not to focus on that as don't think that is a very likely date at all really!  We have our birth centre check on Wed so looking forward to that and   all is well so that we can still go there. Going to get DP to predict date, weight and gender and put it in an envelope and I am going to too - just a bit of fun. 

I hope everyone else is OK - getting ready for Christmas?  

Love to all
Tiny xxx


----------



## margocat

Hello all

Apologies for posting straight away. 

As Kissy has gathered, our daughter Sophia arrived last Monday - we came home on Thursday to her big brother and proud Dad, and all is going well.  She was 9lb 3oz in the end, and came via a planned section - which wasn't as easy as last time, but nothing too serious, and we now have a gorgeous healthy baby girl to show for it which is the main thing.

Will be in touch soon.

MC
xxx


----------



## spooks

CONGRATS MARGOCAT


----------



## spooks

CONGRATS SCOUSEMOUSE


----------



## spooks

Hello all, I seem to be so rubbish at posting at the moment. Hope everyone is doing well 
     
love spooks


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just gatecrashing to say

Congratulations to Scousemouse on the safe arrival of her precious son 

and 

Margocat on the safe arrival of her precious daughter 

Kissy Bear are you next or is it tiny 

Zoie hope all is progressing well

Spooks hope that baby spooks is doing well

love to anyone i  missed

~E~


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi E Holly  and all the buddies 

I think Tiny is next on the list which can be any time soon... 

I have another 8 weeks to go or as per 1st time experience its probably another 10 weeks  

Going for my Swine Flu vaccination tomorrow   We have made our decision and as hard as it is we think this is the right choice. Its a very personal decision we all have to make however I think this will be best for our family...

Scousemouse and Margocat... you must be so happy with your new big family...  
Life, I hear will be hectic and hard with two at first but they say it gets easier... Any last minute advise will be appreciated  

Getting nervous that poor baby K will be left out or not understand the changes but I have being making slight changes and try not to carry her but come down to her level and give loads of hugs... so she doesn't feel that baby is stopping me from picking her up... 

So much on at the moment just trying to keep head above water... fun but exhausting  

Zoie hope the scan goes well  Bet you looking forward to seeing baby beanie on screen! Hope all goes well and look forward to your news.

Hello to Spooks and good to hear from you. Are you still Breast Feeding? How old is baby Spooks? now. Time flies!

Hope to chat to all soon.... sending you loads of butterfly kisses,
KB
x


----------



## zoie

hiya all ladies xxxxxx

wow its been busy on here congrats to all new babies that have arivived xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

soz not been around much ive just got out of hospital as got swine flu and had to be treated well i say treated!! not allowed anti viral in pregnancy so basically fliuds and antibioctics and now better so home am just getting better and starting to eat as lost apertite but will get there in the end!! had midwife today and baby very active and moving so cant wait till i feel him/her!!! 
kissy i dont have scan untill 4th jan now which will make me 22 weeks!! so not long really!! otherwise all ok


----------



## Kissy Bear

Sorry to hear your terrible news Zoie! Glad to hear you are home and baby and you are better!   You must of been really worried!


----------



## spooks

Blooming heck zoie! Can you please stay in a little protective bubble til baby arrives    hope you're okay, take care love spooks  

hello again to everyone sorry this is just another flying visit, all great here and baby spooks continues to be a little darling.
KB - I've stopped breast feeding now (and don't really miss it in all honesty   baby spooks wasn't bothered where her milk came from either  ) and weaning is going full steam ahead - she eats everything (as long as its home-made; the little madam) 
OOOh tiny next - how exciting!!!


----------



## zoie

thanks ladies xxx

yeah was worried cause temp was 38.6 mainly and wouldnt come down!! but it did in end and dehydration got better so finally came home and baby is completely active so no worries now phew!! 

and yes please could someone send me a large plastic bubble lol so needed !


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Zoie
So sorry you have been poorly but glad you are out now, don't go anywhere!!!! Had you had the jab? I presume not? I am not having it but it is a really hard decision. Are you going to have it now? I am finding the whole swine flu thing both worrying but interesting - I have now seen 2 GPs who won't have it and are quite open about it which is really unusual. 

Kissy - I hope the jab goes OK.  Being pregnant is great fun but also in these later stages challenging in terms of doing things, moving etc., what that must be like with a little one I have no idea how people do it.  I haven't been able to pick up my nieces and nephew since being pregnant - family won't let me! They are nearly 2 so weigh quite a bit - it is horrible though as they put their arms up, looking forward to full on cuddles with them again, it is hard, I think it is a good idea to get K used to the different routines, I do the same, go down to them. Mind you I will be able to have my own cuddles whenever I want then    

DP and I have put predictions into envelopes of weight, date and gender - so curious to know what DP has put in!! 

I am struggling at the moment with a boob infection - can you believe!! This is supposed to come afterwards along with breast feeding - I woke Sun with it and it is SO sore, I went to Dr Mon morning and so glad I did. He thinks it is infected and it is all red and like rock to touch - I really really hope it eases tomorrow as it is making me feel quite yuk. I am on antibiotics so hoping they kick in soon. been putting cabbage into my bra - I am desparate!! 

Off to birth centre tomorrow, really hoping all is well and still OK to go there, can't believe as of Fri our baby will be considered full term!! 37 weeks! Wouldn't mind a bit early but not quite that early. We are ready though - as ready as you can be. 

Hi to everyone
Hi Spooks  , thanks for b/f info, sorted out inbox now, Tony sorted out my account, for some reason they have put Charter status on hold so inbox goes right down. 

Love to all
Tiny xxx


----------



## zoie

woohoo anytime now tiny!!! 

as for me feeling much better antibiotics are causeing sickness but i finsh monday so not gonna worrie!! as for the flu jab i dont need it anymore as had the s flu so now me and baby are imune!! 1 good thing came out of it!! i was right agaisnt having the jab but tbh if i had to have it i would cause ive never felt so ill and was so scared for baby!! 

hope they sort out your boob tiny xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Girls need your help, prays and positive vibes for Scousemouse and family and Baby Alex 

Message reads: Baby Alex in intensive care with RSV Broniculitis on ventilator, morphine, antibiotics, heparin and under sedation...

Your positive vibes will be greatly appreciated during this very difficult time...

Bels: Sending you a big warm cuddle and pray little Alex will gain some strength and get well soon. I am thinking of you, Brian and Jack and send some very special love and support...

Come on little Alex, we know you can do...


----------



## zoie

omg!!! scousemouse    sending loads of prays     and really hope alex grows strong and will be home for xmas xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Just popping in to send 


        and lots of        to Scousemouse, Alex and the family

Love

~E~


----------



## Tiny21

Scousemouse
Sending you and Alex all our thoughts and       , poor little thing. 

Love
Tiny xxx


----------



## margocat

God my blood has run cold reading that.  Scouse - sending you love and strength and every positive vibe in the world.  

Hope that all is so much better very soon, poor poor baby Alex.  

Am thinking about you all.                      

MC
xxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi Girls,

I sent your positive wishes to Scousemouse... I have not heard any further news since yesterday but when I do I will let you know...

Just keeping the positive vibes going...        

Come on little baby Alex, we know you can do it...


----------



## Kissy Bear

Some news from Scousemouse...

Message reads: Baby Alex came out of ITU today and is back on a general ward.  Still needs oxygen and tube feeding but he's looking miles better and the Docs are ever so pleased with his progress.  They hope to wean him off the oxygen over the next 24 hours and hope to start bottle feeding soon to see how he copes feeding and breathing at the same time... he is a little fighter.  I even managed to have a little cuddle of him today, 1st time since Thursday...  

Girls... Scousemouse is feeling very upset with all thats happened to both her boys and so your positive vibes, love and support is still very much appreciated...

Sending you some very special love Scousemouse... Kissy Bear sings to Scousemouse: "Things can only get better.... an only get better..."
Loads of love and butterfly kisses and one big cuddle sent your way!

K
x


----------



## Tiny21

that is great news - sounds really positive for little Alex. Sending lots of thoughts and        and        to Scousemouse and Alex. 

xxx


----------



## scousemouse

Thank you for all the vibes and thoughts.

Thanks Kissy for letting the girls know and for teh texts hun, I've no credit to reply, we are seriously running out of funds now, DH was meant to go back to work yesterday after paternity leave but obviously hasn't and won't get paid but the children come first.

Alex back on oxygen as his sats were dropping but he's had a couple of bottle today so thats a big improvement. We have been to hell and back since last Thursday but our little man is a fighter!

It started with a bit of a cough and lots of snot, on Thursday I took him to see our GP who said it was viral and they couldn't give him anything but his breathing was a concern, if it hadn't settled by 6pm (it was 11am) then to take him to Alder Hey. By 1pm it was getting worse so I took him straight up there. The triage nurse took one look and took us straight to observation were the Dr admitted us and started Alex on oxygen. Thursday night he just got worse till he ended up in a oxygen head box. Friday he continued to deterioate and they discovered he was storing carbon dioxide as his lungs just weren't coping. Early hrs Saturday morning they trasferred him to intensive care, ventilated him, sedated him, anti-biotics were started, glucose drip, he needed a diuretic cause he was retaining fluid and his face was all swollen. He was on morphine, paracetamol and when they decided to ffed him it was by tube. Gradually they weaned him off the ventilaor and he was taken out of intensive care Monday and onto a general ward. They took him off the oxygen this morning but by 5pm this evening his sats were dropping sio they put him back on oxygen. They are going to leave him on it till tomorrow morning then try and wean him off it again and see how he does. If he can manage 24 hrs without needing oxygen and continues taking a bottle then we can bring him home but not needing the oxygen is the biggy. Dad has been staying with him at night cause I'm not coping too well, I can't stop crying and although I know he's getting better and will be home with us soon <fingers crossed> I can't believe how close we came to losing him. The last few weeks have been so awful, Jack had croup and was really suffering, then I had Alex (labour only last 2 hrs 5 mins, got 1st contraction at 1am, got to hospital at 2.19am and ALex was born at 3.05am, Dad didn't get to be there cuase Jack was stil poorly and wouldn't even look at my mum so Dad stayed with Jack and my mum got to see her grandson being born) had a PPH (had one after Jack so they were all prepared), came home, was home for 8 days then Alex was admitted etc and I just feel I've had enough and want to stop the world and get off. I still haven't been discharged from the midwife, I spoke to her yesterday, they run a drop in clinic at Alder Hey on Fridays so I HAVE to go there if Alex is not home by then.

hope everyone is ok, zoie so sorry to hear you've not been well, hope you are feeling better now, congrats to MC, tiny not long for you now hun, or you kissy , how are you spooks hun?

If I've missed anyone I'm sorry, I'm finding it hard to think straight right now. Will pop on when I can

Am off to bed to try and get some sleep, but I knw I'll get into bed nd won't be able to stop the train going round and round in my head. Jacks sleeping in bed with me at the moment cause he is a little insecure and very clingy but I'm not surprised he must be wondering what the hell is going on and is still way too young to understand. So sorry for the woe is me post, I'm seriously struggling to maintain my composure at the moment, feel like my head is going to explode!
scouse
xxx


----------



## Tiny21

Scouse
I was amazed to see you even posting - I can't imagine how you are coping, you are doing so well and are obviously so strong. Your little boys are so lucky to have you both as their parents. 

I so hope things continue to pick up for Alex - sounds like they are heading in the right direction and I so hope he can come home soon. Poor little Jack as well - it must be so confusing for him as well. 

I don't really know what to say apart from I am thinking of you all and sending you as many       as I can, along with    . I really hope tomorrow brings good news for you and hope you can get some sleep. 

Loads of love 
Tiny x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to send Scousemouse, DH, Jack and Alex a big 

sending lots of          your way

Hope everyone is doing ok 

~E~


----------



## spooks

hello scouse, just want to send you all love and       
this must be such a tough time for you,



scousemouse said:


> I'm seriously struggling to maintain my composure at the moment, feel like my head is going to explode!


I'm sure you feel that once you lose your composure you won't get it back - but you will   - you have been through such a lot in the last year it must be seem exhausting and never ending   
I wish there something I could do to help other than sending you cyber hugs and wishes. Don't be afraid to let it all out - to your midwife, gp, us or anyone else.

I hope little alex is on the mend, you must feel so helpless but babies are so resilient, his progress may be slow and I know you just want him home and better but just take it one day at a time.
Sending you love and hugs and   , 
love spooks


----------



## zoie

hiya scouse glad to see you posting hun but dont over do it try and sleep and make sure you eat!!! alex needs a healthy mummy aswell!!   glad to hear hes out of itu and getting better and having bottles is great!!!!  poor little jack hope he gets better sawell i really an sending loads of cuddles to you all in hope it wraps you up warm and you will be home for xmas and forgeting all this stuff has gone on xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi Scouse,

I can't believe all thats happened and how strong you have being. Its a long road with a little one and even longer road having 2 kids under the age of 3! And when they are sick, OMG its hard with one never mind two and only 10 days old! Not sure how you managed hun but you have come out a fighter! Now I know where Baby Alex gets it from 

You know the drill hun, any spare time and a quick nap will put you back into the running. There will be plenty of energy later for house work. Dont you even think about replying to my messages as thats what they are not for... only inspiration to keep going hun - as difficult as it is. 

Loads of love and cuddles sent your way as well as cyber energy bars Mmmmmm!


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hey TINY  

Thinking of you loads and thinking it could be any second, minute, hour, morning, afternoon, day...

Its frustrating at this point as everyone is possible phoning and nagging and wanting to know how you are feeling or if the baby has come and why you havent phoned...

Just want to wish you all the very best for its being a long journey up to this point and its time for all your dreams to come true... 

Sending you a happy and speedy delivery and know I'm thinking of you loads    

Don't forget to breath  

KB
x


----------



## scousemouse

Alex came home today!


----------



## Martha Moo

[fly]        [/fly]

So pleased to read your news

love

~E~


----------



## zoie

scouse thats great news weldone little alex xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx wishing you all the best and a great xmas hun


----------



## Tiny21

That's brilliant news Scousemouse, well done little Alex and Mum, fab news to read. 

Tiny xx


----------



## Tiny21

Thanks Kissy!

People aren't being too bad actually, I think over the next week that might change, though Mum did panic when she got an early morning text. 

Had a 'right weird' night last night. I could not sleep at all, whatever I tried was not working, then I got all hot and I am sure I had quite a lot of BH and some quite strong twinges but now I wonder if I dreamt them in the small bits of sleep I did achieve - I don't know!!! Left me in a very funny mood today. I do think that I was having twinges I really do as I got up and went to the loo several times and put the light on to check there was nothing visible  I felt a bit like a mad woman I must admit. I do think they were 'real practices' if that makes any sense but haven't had any now for a while so still    If that is what one night with limited sleep does how on earth will I cope  Feeling all out of sorts and FIL and partner due to arrive back soon so really need a bit of brain in gear!! 

Sorry for waffle - probably sound as mad as I feel today!. 

Love to all
Tiny xxx


----------



## spooks

welcome to the world of the no brainers    
try not to worry too much Tiny, I found it best to just go with the flow as much as possible. 
Sounds like you probably did have all the twinges whilst asleep,     think this waiting bit at the end must be so hard, I skipped that bit and was told 'you're being induced tonight' -which suited me quite well    

Scousemouse -so pleased baby alex is home      hope you can all take it easy now. He was in such a hurry to get here too 2hours and 5 mins!!!!!!      
  so glad you're all home together now  

zoie - how are you? hope you are well  

margo - hope the family is well  

kissy - how are you doing? Looking forward to a speedy delivery like scouse  

hi ernie- not sure if you post here anymore, hope all is well with you. 

TLZ - think i may have to snoop on your last pots to see how you're getting on. Hope all is well 


holly 17 hope you are well  


now I'm sure I;ve missed people out so apologies to you    



AFM - we're putting the trimmings up this week - have no idea how we will control baby spooks who is going everywhere!!!!!!! it's all great fun though  
love spooks


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Ladies

Kissy  - think I might need a Kissy train!  Booked in for stretch and sweep on Boxing Day so definitely sending 'come before Christmas' vibes to baby now - have been for a while but upping them. I can think of many many many many more pleasurable things to do on Boxing Day  

Hi Spooks - yes I think I did, BH are happening all the time now, midwife had to wait for one as she couldn't feel baby - nice to get confirmed what they are though - the one when she was checking me I hardly registered.  The last couple of weeks are weird but OK - might not be saying that in a week but at the moment just enjoying doing bits and bobs and resting when I want. 

Scousemouse - How is little Alex doing? 

I am feeling quite chilled about things and just hoping and   we can have a natural birth at the birth centre - all calm and chilled. Midwife check today was all good which was a big relief, thought blood pressure might be a bit up with my busier weekend and DP and I had argument yesterday - his work is really busy and stressful at the moment but I am feeling a bit deserted - difficult to balance I know but I think we will never have this experience again - I mean a first baby - even if we were lucky enough to have a second it will be a very different experience - maybe I am being a bit mean? Hopefully things will be a bit better when he gets home tonight. 

Love to everyone else
Tiny xxx


----------



## spooks

eeeeek - that stork's running outta space on your ticker


----------



## Tiny21

I know!!!

I just met work friends for lunch and one of them, my TA, said when she met my predecessor in the same circumstances a couple of years ago she had baby the next day!  Bizarrely this is the person I covered for mat leave originally that led to my perm job and we have now bought the TENS machine together and her little girl arrived a couple of weeks ago - spooky!! 

Come on BG - I am cold!!! My boiler has stopped working   and BG are coming this afternoon between 1 and 6 though they should ring first.


----------



## Kissy Bear

Sending a special train for Tiny...

Hellooooooooo, is there someone in there... its time to meet your Mummy & Daddy 
          

Won't be long now Tiny...  

KB
x


----------



## spooks

you're stork's getting closer too kissy


----------



## scousemouse

Hi all  

Tiny - how are you hun, hope baby arrives soon for you    

Kissy - not long for you either now, hope you are feeling well

spooks - how are you and baby spooks?

zoie - hope you are fully recovered now hun?

holly17 - how are you hun?

MC - hows things?  Hectic with 2 isn't it  

well things are a little hectic here at the moment, a 17 month old and a, well Alex will be 4 weeks tomorrow, keeps us nice and busy!  My DH goes back to work tomorrow   so I'll be all on my own for the first time , wondering how I'll manage  .  At the mo my DH, Jack and  Alex are all fast asleep and I'm doing the washing  

Alex is doing great and has even managed to put on weight, how I'll never know but he has  , he was 9 lbs exactly born and when the HV came a few days ago he was 10 lbs 5 oz  .  To look at him now you'd never believe how ill he'd been.  I've had words with both Alex and Jack and told them they are both banned from ever getting sick or injured EVER again!!!!  Just hope they listened  

I'll pop on when I can but don't expect to be getting much time to myself for quite sometime  

much love
scouse
xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi All   Not seen Carrot for a while so hope she is ok and a few others too... Hope and pray all well with the you  

Just wanted to wish everyone all the very best for this festive Christmas and hope you are enjoying the snow as much as we are. We have being given a forecast for snow on Christmas Eve so looking forward to our first White Christmas in England  

Scousemouse: So happy all is going well and everyone is on the mend. You have had a few knocks this year - Bless!  

Tiny: Thinking of you every day and hope you keeping busy but getting that very important rest in-between. Look forward to hearing all your news  

Zoie: Hope you feeling much better after ther Swine Flu and you are getting loads TLC. 

To our gatecrasher Holly ~E~ thanks for all your support and good to hear from you.  

Spooks: Thanks for the ticker info... scary stuff as the days draw closer! 35 days to go and counting   Memories of the first birth making me scared and just trying to put it out of my mind...

As for me me me me me... All is well as can be expected and soon to have my feet up over the christmas holidays - yeah right! Most of the building work is now finished and Monday they will finish off the last bits and bobs - Thank Goodness! Sunday I will be 35 weeks pregnant and thinking I better start getting my labour bag ready. I dont see any urgency in doing it but today it has being weighing on my mind   I will also be doing a Baby K bag in case she needs to be left with parents... Not felt very well today and had a black out yesterday so not sure if baby has had a growth spurt... Back at MW on Monday and then its the consultant after new year and then we can have some understanding on whats going to happen... nothing like BabyI birth plan but keeping a very open mind this time round. Appointment with Anaethetist went well so all go now  

Sending all the IUI buddies loads of hugs and cuddles and butterfly kisses and think of you all often although I don't write as much...

Here is hoping my 2010 train will have something very special for TLZ        

KB
x


----------



## Tiny21

Hi girls
Just wanted to send you all 
 just in case things start moving soon and I don't get a chance to. Have a fab Christmas everyone and those with little people this year enjoy this really special time.

Kissy - how are things now?

TLZ - totally agree with Kissy, special  for you and may 2010 be your lucky year  . If you had have told me last year we would now be in this position I would have never believed you so just goes to show it can and does happen.

Love this little thread we have here.

here is a little card for you all
http://www.jacquielawson.com/preview.asp?cont=1&hdn=0&pv=3111930

Lots of love
Tiny xxx

/links


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi Tiny   Thanks for the cool Christmas card  

MW appointment went well. Fully engaged which seemed to have shocked her... which scared me a bit too as I still not prepared for birth... Need my labour/ ward bag out of loft but DH seems to have an excuse why he can't do it at the time... and will do it later. Still waiting however I still haven't put anything together so my excuse is lowsy too  

Hows the twinges going? Time seems to stand still in the later stages...  

Here is another knock for baby to come out...  

KB
x


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Kissy
You are very welcome.  

Fully engaged - that does seem early but a girl at our antenatal was fully engaged for weeks so maybe not. You should have a bit of time for your labour bag!! 

It is standing still, weird to think it is Christmas really, can't get my head around it all!!  Baby is very active and some strong BH but nothing more really. No more shows today (or part shows - not sure what the tech description is! )

there is just no way of telling at all until things really start is there. 

Baby seems quite happy in there but seemed to be kicking to get out earlier, I keep explaining that I can't let them out as if I could I would - something needs to happen first but nobody knows what that trigger is   Don't think they really understand though. 

Probably be back on tomorrow in between lots of my fav Christmas films!! Just realised I have loads of my favs still to watch!! I have a selection that I watch every year - sad? maybe...... 

Tiny xxxx


----------



## spooks

so whats on your list Tiny 'It's a wonderful life' gotta be on there surely?


----------



## Tiny21

I should be in bed!!! 

Yes - can you believe only got that this year - not sure how it wasn't before

The top few are: 
Polar Express
Snowman
Miracle on 34th Street
Love Actually
then I have an animated Christmas Carol that I like, Nightmare before Christmas and a few others


----------



## spooks

Merry Christmas and a happy new year everyone


----------



## carrott

Hi Ladies - sorry been awal for ages   just been busy enjoying my princess   so sorry x

Just wanted to wish you all a very merry christmas - Come on Tiny cant wait for your news best of luck hun x x x  and thanks for the card sorry I am sooo slack and not sent you one back  

Kissy -- not long for you too hun have a fab christmas x x x x 

Love to you all 

Carrott x x


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hellooooooo  

Wishing you all the very best for 2010 and pray that you have all the opportunity for your dreams to come true! 

As for me... I pray I have the patience, understanding and strength for all that life throws at me and to handle each circumstance 5 seconds later than what I normally take  

Love ya guys and sending you loads of butterfly kisses wrapped in rainbows and ribboned with love  

KB
x


----------



## spooks

TINY UPDATE
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=222909.0


----------



## Kissy Bear

Congrats Tiny & DP on the birth of your son! Look forward to hearing all the news


----------



## scousemouse

Congratulations Tiny & DH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## margocat

I'm sorry for being AWOL - this is what having two kids does to you!

Have wanted to come on and say MANY MANY CONGRATULATIONS to Tiny though - so thrilled to hear your news.

Won't attempt personals just now, apart from being so pleased that both your babies are well again Scouse, can't imagine how hard it must have been.

Kissy - hope all's well with bubba. 

Love to everyone - will try to be back soon, now Christmas is out of the way and nursery is open again, I'm hoping that me and LO will get a bit more peace.  Just wish the snow would disappear - am soooo sick of it.

Much love
MC
xx


----------



## zoie

hiya ladies hope all is well and yous enjoying the snow!!! 
TINY BIG CONGRATS HUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope you and baby are home a warm now xxx

afm- me and dh found out we are having a little girl   we so happy can i cant wait to get some pink bits now lol


----------



## margocat

That's wonderful Zoie - congratulations - can't believe how far along you are already!
MC
xx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Wonderful news Zoie  
Girls are the best   

Went to consultant this week and was told baby full term (baby very big) even though I was only 36+ weeks. Glucose levels high too so keeping an eye on that. Normally you dont engage in 2nd+ pregnancies however I am now fully engaged and its just a waiting game. Baby is putting a lot of pressure last night with pains in back and side and period pain... which I though this is it and ended up having another full night sleep on 2 paracetemols instead - so can't complain but would like to know when this baby is coming! Its the not knowing that makes it so hard.

K got another 2 teeth and being drooling but thats about it. Feel like I got a little more energy today but with all the snow I think swimming will be probably cancelled  

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the snow unlike us which is now causing us to be housebound   but still thinks it looks so lovely!

Sending you all loads of love and butterfly kisses,
KB
x


----------



## scousemouse

Great news Zoie!!!!!!!      

Hope we are all well!

scouse
xxx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Ladies
Happy New year to you all. 
Thank you for all of your support and congrats. WOW - to have our little man home and know he is ours is so amazing but also pretty overwhelming and daunting. Can't really believe it still. 

We are settling in to knowing each other and he has been great. Been awful at times today having had several mins - felt like hours of   from him today and not knowing what to do!! Now he has settled again though and is angelic - oh, spoke too soon! 

Mostly during the day he is quite alert and awake, sometimes we have crying but often I think he just wants cuddles. He lost just over 10% of his birth weight on day 5 so they nearly didn't let us  out but because he had tongue tie and had to have some formula in hospital they said to monitor his feeding closely and wake him to feed which we did. They seemed happy as they knew he was feeding and is so alert and not a small boy - he is SO long!! He has gorgeous hair that all the midwives kept commenting on.  He put on 240g in 3 days so obviously feeding well, midwife check today was fine. One more midwife then H/V takes over. 

I will post more and will read back when I have time (um, realising that doesn't really happen!). 

We are loving getting to know our little man. He arrived at 6.11am on 4th Jan weighing 8lb 5 - really reluctant to come out but the main thing is that he is healthy and well (may post birth story at some point but not the best of reads!). Mummy is still very very sore and can't sit down - really hoping this will ease soon as it limits positions with him - any recommendations to help with recovery from 3rd degree tear would be V welcome  Breastfeeding is going quite well - demanding but because I can't get comfy it is making it harder but the main thing is he is taking lots and putting on weight. 

We came out of hospital or the birth centre that we transferred to on Saturday (having been in all of this year!! We went in on my birthday 1st Jan and came out on 9th Jan)- coming out with little man in his car seat what a   moment (good  ) .  Sadly the snow has meant that family hasn't yet been able to visit but at least that has given us some time to get used to being at home with him. 

Probably a very disjointed post - Mummy brain!! Daddy is being great and really helpful, dreading Mon when he goes back to work to be honest

Oh dear better go, starting screaming again - just don't know what is wrong. 

Tinyxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi Tiny 

Welcome home hun with your beautiful BABY BOY! A lot has happened for you this year   and the stiches sound extremely painful! Good news is that they have spotted the tongue tie -as this is most always missed   and can cause problems with breast feeding and can cause future problems like delayed speaking. I am sure they have organised a date for the little incision as its very minor little incision and all sorted! (Literally).

As for breast feeding, I hope you are enjoying the closeness and most beautiful precious moments... however if your nipples get very sensitive (as in start singing opera when latching on) dont be nervous to express and give hubby one to one with bottle so your nipples can have a little break. Hope they have also recommended Lansinal (sp) cream to help... If you have problems sitting dont be afraid to lie down and breast feed... this was the most comfortable for me after the c-section and then the rugby ball position (but can get too heavy to balance once they start gaining weight). The lying down position is hardly used but is a life saver at night... dont worry about falling asleep whilst BF as the hormones when BF dont allow you to fall into deep sleep and the position of the bodies will fall back naturally rather than forward... Give us a shout if you have any probs...

Wishing you all the best on this wonderful journey and dont forget to catch a nap when ever you get a chance... and answer the phone and door when its convenient for you only! People dont understand when you say you cant talk that means GoodBye! They will just have to wait or phone back or visit another time... 

I was very nervous when DH went back to work but you will find your own routine very quickly and soon feel that this precious time together works well... Good lck hun, I know you can do it! 

Hope to hear your news soon and no pressure on posting yet!

KB
x


----------



## spooks

sound advice from kissy     hope you are doing well and looking forward to your big day which is fast approaching 

love to everyone else, gotta dash visitors here


----------



## scousemouse

CONGRATULATIONS KISSY & DH ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF YOUR BABY............

Won't give the game away, you can tell everyone yourself! Can't wait to here all about it!

Much love hun
xxxxx


----------



## spooks

oooooooooh how exciting 
 kissy 

sorry gotta dash but I'll keep my eye out for your news        
love to everyone


----------



## zoie

WOW!! CONGRATS KISSY XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 
cant wait to hear all about baby xxx hope you both well xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spooks

how you doing zoie


----------



## Tiny21

Congrats Kissy, can't wait to hear more. 

Hi everyone, hope you are all OK. 

We are doing well, a dreadful day yesterday but much better today. He now weighs 9 4lb!! 

Tinyxx


----------



## zoie

hiya spooks im doing well in 25 weeks now and growing lol baby is a good size for her age which is nice to know was worried i would have a small one!  
got my anti d injection at 28 weeks and also growth scns at 29 weeks so all is moving along!! 
hows you and family?


----------



## spooks

hi zoie- glad everything is going well for you  
everything great here - in fact every day just gets better with baby spooks  
won't be too long for you now - I found the last tri just flew by. Have you started buying bits and pieces yet? We left if quite late with baby spooks and then i found it hard to waddle round the shops  

Tiny - glad you had a better night and baby is weighing in well    hugs to you all 

scouse - how are things with you   Hope your boys are in good health and being a mummy to 2 isn't too tiring. Can't imagine how you manage  

margo cat - hpw are you and the family   all well I hope

Carrot - how are you and baby carrot doing?   hope everything is great. 

Love to kissy bear and the new addition to her family    hope everything is going well for you all  

Love and kisses to everyone I've missed  
spooks


----------



## zoie

spooks we all done with everyhting so no waddlering through shops for me lol just sit back and rest now!! lol


----------



## Kissy Bear

Tonight we welcome home all 8lbs 12oz of our little boy, Jamie Rowe, born Monday 01/02/2010 at 18h47 at Darlington Memorial. Kayleigh is a loving sister with lots of kisses and cuddles, and Daddy is so proud! How thankful I am for such a wonderful family! x

Had a VBAC, unfortunatley a few complications but well worth it. Managed to get out of 2nd blood transfusion today however still week but now home with my family where I belong 

Will be back soon...

KB
x


----------



## spooks

congratulations on your whopper of a boy!  
love spooks and family


----------



## Tiny21

Your f/b photos are seriously gorgeous,he is lovely - took me back to little Sam being born, that's for sure. He is lovely and you all look so happy - well done you for posting so quickly!!!!

Enjoy
xxx


----------



## zoie

woohoo!!! hun thats great newsd you home!! and wow what a size! so happy you got a boy!! bless 
keep well hun and dont over do it! xxxx


----------



## margocat

Kissy - that's wonderful news!!! Many congratulations.  Same weight as my little boy.  Fabulous to have one of each too - really pleased for you.  Hope recovery is swift.  

Will be back soon with personals - apologies for being AWOL again!

MC
xxx


----------



## spooks

Blooming heck ladies - that's lots of bouncing boys born on this thread    
zoie - wonder how heavy your little girl will be


----------



## Kissy Bear

Thanks Girls 

I am back with hospital care and feeling very sorry for myself. I'm in a lot of pain and and have being told what I am going through is extremely rare (no panick ladies).

Just a little scared and hope the antibiotics works and that everything keeps in place. I am in good hands and already feeling better but feeling out of control too 

Unfortunately little Jamie has tongue tie and my nipples feel like they are being peeled by raizor blades but luckily we will have managed to get an appointment with the surgeon privately and will have it sorted this week.    Other than that he is brilliant and seems to have just always being part of the family 

Poor little Kayleigh has tonsilitis, ear infection amd 2 molars coming through at the same time. Of all the weeks for her to be sick its this one! Poor DH is up every 2 hours trying to get her temperature down and calm her down and then get her back to sleep. He is knackered and use to his 12 hours sleep  He was even grumpy and bit back at me - which is just not him. Hopefully tonight will be a better night.

Sorry about no personals but will be back soon once life is back to normal again. Will it ever be though? I will be back 

Loads
of love,
KB
x

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=52815&id=1276710196&l=52258b23a8


----------



## Tiny21

Oh Kissy        for you all

What a huge amount to be dealing with. How you find time to be on here I have no idea. 

Take care of yourself and your little ones. 
We were lucky they did Sam's tongue tie in hospital straight away when they spotted it. 

Lots of love and hugs         
tiny xxx


----------



## spooks

huge hugs to you kissy and co.    sorry to hear you're in hospital it can be so disorientating    and poor dh and K  too  
take care of yourselves,
just peeked on ******** - my first ever use of ********       such lovely photos  
hope you all get better soon 
love spooks 

love to all


----------



## Tiny21

Spooks - are you on ********   I will go and have a look - I am on there. 

Kissy more   for you.


----------



## Button76

Hi Girls,

Remember me?!  I'm so sorry that I never kept up with this thread, I don't log on much anymore but do still think about you all.

Just want to say congratulations to Tiny and Kissybear.  Hope you are feeling better now KB.

I hope everyone else is well.  I'm in the midst of preparing Isla and Alex's 1st birthday party which is in a couple of weeks time.  How time flies!!

Button xx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi Button   Good to hear from you and thank you for the good wishes   How time flies and have thought of you and have being asking the girls about you too. I think your email box was full too so couldn't send a message... But my brain has being mush so might be lying   Can't believe the twins will be 1 years old! Bless! I bet they keep you on your toes! Sending you loads of love hun and remember where we are so we can keep in touch  

Thanks Tiny and Spooks   Feeling loads better and my iron levels have increased so feeling stable on the feet too. K is feeling better and DH has had some sleep now so things moving on well. Can't believe DH goes back to work on Thursday but I'm sure the quicker I get to start my own routine the better for all of us - still scary though!

Hope to hear from Carrot soon too as she has being awol for a while... Scousemouse hope you ok too with the two keeping you busy  

Sending loads of love to all the IUI buddies and hope everyone had a lovely valentines too  


KB
x


----------



## scousemouse

Hey  ,

Hows everyone doing?  No time for personals, but just wanted to check in.  Life here isquite busy but we are loving it.  Bad news though DH was made redundant so although its nice having him home money is gonna get rather tight until something else comes up.

Whose on **?  I am to I'm on Kissy's friends list my initials are BS so if anyone is on there please feel free to add me

hope we are all well

love
scouse
xxx


----------



## spooks

hello everyone hope you're all doing well - rubbish posting at the moment sorry   and gotta go to bed now   so sleepy, just popping on to ask how zoie is doing? hope all is well,
hope you're doing well top kissy     
love to all spooks


----------



## zoie

arhh bless ya spooks   im doing ood tar im 32 weeks on tuesday!! so not long should be induced at 38 weeks so only 6 weeks to go arhhhh!!! baby has been very active!! so thats good but also had some braxton hicks which was hurting   and every 20 mins!! god im a wimp lol 
i have growth scan on the 1st so should get a rough weight of her again woohoo and also nice to see her on the screen!! 

hows you hun?? hope you well xxxx 

hiya to everyone else hope all is well and your little bundles are doing great xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Sounds all good Zoie   Thinking of you as time draws closer    

Hi everyone else  

Sending loads of love and will have to catch up soon! 

KB
x


----------



## spooks

hope everyone is well, another flying visit before bed

not long to go now zoie  

love to all


----------



## Tiny21

Good luck Zoie

hi everyone - been really bad at posting on here recently - so busy with little man. Having to think about returning to work and going through process of requesting part time, still burying head about it really, don't want to leave him, I so hope the school will accommodate me part time 

I hope everyone else is doing well

Scouse - any news on hubby getting a job? It is really tough

love to all
Tiny xx


----------



## scousemouse

Hi all, been really bad posting but my two boys keep me fairly busy these days  

Hope we are all doing well, zoie not long for you now  

No news on job front for DH, although he is in work at the moment but its only temp till mid-end May but its something for now.  Alex has been back in hospital with the same thing he had last time, they reckon he's gonna catch it every winter and some bouts will be worse than others. I'm not looking forward to next winter.  Its horrible to watch the little man struggle to breathe.  Jacks doing ok but his speech is really slow, we only get a handful of words from him but I'm chilled about it, I figure he'll speak when he is ready and if he needs help then we'll get him it.

SOrry its just a pop on, Alex is due a nap and boy does he need it  

Hope to do a proper catch up soon

Take care all
scouse
xxx


----------



## margocat

Hello all

I've also been a terrible poster - life is very busy these days. 

Good luck to Zoie - hope all goes well.  Tiny, hope it's all going well and you are enjoying it.  The return to work decisions are hard aren't they?  I'm due back in a couple of weeks - more on that below.

Scouse, sorry to hear Alex has been unwell again - what a nightmare.  Why do they think he'll get it every winter?  Presumably it'll get easier as he gets older?  My M's speech is also slow, had virtually no words until about three weeks ago and then it picked up from nowhere.  Now he's repeating words we say (which he showed no interest/ability in doing before) and we get a new word every day.  Have to say, never thought it'd happen!  So am sure it'll happen for Jack in equally overnight fashion - these boys take their time! Hope your DH gets sorted with something longer term soon.

Hi to Spooks, glad all is well.  Kissy - hope your adjusting to your new life with two kids, and that everyone is well.  It's a challenge without the extra stresses that you've had - hope it's feeling much better now.

All's good here, exhausted as neither of my kids sleep terribly well, but am used to being tired all the time now.  Have made a change of career decision and I'm not going back to my old job (as a solicitor) and instead I'm joining the family business with my brothers.  Huge change, but much better for the family and I'm looking forward to it.  Will be going back full time, but with some flexibility - effectively 4 days work spread over 5 to allow early pick ups from nursery etc.  Am looking forward to this new phase - I love my kids to death, but couldn't stay at home with them full time, I'd be terrible at it.  Really admire those who can, but it's not for me.  Only fly in the ointment at the moment is that S won't take a bottle at all - bit of a concern re nursery, although I'm assured she will if she's hungry enough - I just can't stand the thought of her being upset.  But...not a lot of choice about it, just have to get on with it and see how it goes.

Sending lots of love and hoping you're all well
MC
xx


----------



## spooks

CONGRATULATIONS ZOIE ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR BABY GIRL


----------



## Kissy Bear

Oooooooooooooooooooo fantastic news!!! 

*Congratulations Zoie & DH!*

Looking forward to hearing all about it


----------



## Kissy Bear

Well I should have been here a while back now but just didn't feel up to it. Sorry Girls! 

Not told any body that things are not right below as its a taboo subject however it really gets you down. With Jamie having thrush (twice in a space of weeks), tongue tie, my episiotomy gaping, Kayleigh scratching every kids face... its been quite hard and have been pretty down with the whole thing. Ian has been great and a tremendous support. I have my hospital appointment on the 3 June to see the gynie and hoping they will be able to set a date for the operation. Can't believe that its taken this long (16 weeks). Really scared as the pain for the episiotomy was bad enough    now to have to go through the whole lot again (((KB SHIVERS)))

Will catch up again... some MINX or MONSTER is starting to winge... Just never happens that they both sleep at the same time... and if they do its a whole 10 minutes!   

Sending you all loads of love and butterfly kisses...
K

P.S Love my little ones but boy is it hard work!


----------



## scousemouse

CONGRATULATIONS ZOIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scousemouse

Kissy so sorry you've been having a rough time    

Hope your appointment goes well and they can sort you out - without too much pain, gentle   .  

It gets easier hun, as the days and weeks go by it gets easier handling two.  The challenges change day to day, some days its a breeze and some days its not.  It must be ok cause we are thinking of a No3 sometime maybe in the next 6-12months   

Love to you Kissy and everyone else   

scouse
xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Oh my goodness Scouse Mouse! Really thinking of number 3!!!   

Its being very difficult and the crying just does not stop... Jamie has reflux and now on medication. Some days are easier than others. I feel like a real failure and think that I'm not going to resign and return to work :/ He has he follow up appointment with pediatrition (so understanding) tomorrow. Hopefully they can tell me there is a light at the end of this long tunnel. Bless he is in so much pain. I have my operation in two weeks and they are doing a full episiotomy with attachment of both muscles so dreading the pain all over again and very nervous of course!

I hope everyone is ok seeing that its being so quite on here.   

Think of all you girls often and know there is a special train just waiting to be charged up and sing "I know You can, I know You can!"

Bubles sent your way,
KB
x


----------



## scousemouse

awww Kissy, it gets easier hun, Alex has reflux too, gaviscon in bottles.  Some tips that can help,feed in as much of an upright position as you can, wind often and lots, small but often feeds, raise the head end of cot so head is higher than feet.  On the bad days let him sleep in his car seat.  You are NOT a failure hun, its hard really hard being a mum of 2 babies and even worse when complicated by things like reflux.  My fav perfume lately is eau de vomit.  There are lots of things they can do to help hun so keep pushing the Dr's.  Reflux often peaks around 4-6 months so hopefully the end is in sight. must be something about 2nd babies cause Alex is a cryer too, drives me round the bend somedays but one smile from him and I forget.  Much love being sent your way Kissy, don't forget to take some time out for yourself now and again - recharge your own batteries. ((((((hugs))))))

Jack was 2 a few days ago and we had a fantastic day, he just loves his presents   he has been referred for speech therapy as his expressive speech is not great, we get maybe 10 recognisable words the rest is gobblydegook.  I'm not overly concerned though we have a fantastic speech therapy unit here - I know cause my younger bro went until he was 10 and even attended a language unit in a main stream school, he's now 20 and you'd never guess he'd had problems.  Seems it must run in our family.

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying summer!

scouse
xxxx


----------



## spooks

sorry - just seen your recent posts but have to dash, will be back on here soon, thinking of you kissybear     
hi to scouse   
love to all


----------



## Tiny21

Kissy - sending you lots of     , I feel for you having to go into hospital for the op but at least it will sort things out, coping with 2 LOs must be very hard and with that as well, thinking of you and hope you gets lots of TLC
xxx


----------



## spooks

kissy bear - sending you lots of love and hugs - hope the op went well and you are making a good recovery   

hope jamie is doing well - baby spooks has just come off her gavisgon and is doing very well
we kept the cot upight too and that seemed to make a huge difference 
hope the appointment was helpful for him and the condition is not to serious



> I feel like a real failure


 I'm sure you are doing really well and you must'nt be so hard on yourself - you've got a lot to deal with - be kind to yourself 

lots of love to everyone reading and posting, love spooks


----------



## Kissy Bear

Thanks girls       

Jamie is doing much better and his medication just put him in on the right track... I have stopped it now with some spare in fridge and another spare prescription however the gaviscon on its own... and he is so enjoying weaning. He loves french toast   

Kayleigh has settled too and giving Mommy lots of hugs so feeling very special now... Long may it continue   

My operation went well and although painful I am controlling it with the drugs    I am getting a lot of support from my Mom and DH has been great. He had to wake up 4 times with K last night and Jamie woke at 5 for half hour to feed so his exhausted today. I so want to tell him... "Now you know how I feel every day!" but know his doing a splendid job and so remind him just like he does with me.   

Scousemouse... will ask DH to pop over once his finished looking after me   
but can't promise he won't fall asleep on the couch    
 Giving you extra big hugs today... It would have been a very special day and can't believe Angel would be one.   

Love to all and butterfly kisses sent you way


----------



## zoie

Hiya ladies soz I've not been around just been busy caring fir my beautiful daughter and also myself!! 
Carla is nearly 4 months now and is doing well she having bits of food now and is just coming up to 14lbs 
kissy congrats your little boy hope you doing well 
hiya to everyone else hope all is well xx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi everyone
How are you all doing? 
Kissy - how are things now? 
Zoie - bits of food - wow!!!    Sam loves his food and eats pretty much anything we give him   
Spooks - brill news and keeping everything crossed for you        SO exciting, another Spooklet  
Scouse - how are your little ones? 
  anyone I have missed. 
Our little man is nearly 8 months   , where does the time go? He is doing so well and has started settling in sessions at nursery    ready for me to go back to work - just part time luckily, he was fine on the first session without me and hoping    he is OK next week for longer sessions, I am going to hate leaving him but sounds like he will have a fab time - painting and messy play, water and sand etc. etc. How my brain will cope with work I have no idea and I am SO knackered all the time (not complaining just feeling like an old Mum without much energy (apart from when playing with Sam   )  He is rolling around, not crawling yet but he can certainly get around  , sitting up happily - it's amazing how he changes, he loves clapping now as well, he's such a cutey, we are so lucky to have him. 
Hope you are all well
Tiny xxx


----------



## scousemouse

Wow spooks, just seen your ticker! Congratulations hun, tons of sticky vibes heading your way! (would do somesmileys but I'm on my phone and haven't quite masterred it yet <rolls eys>

Tiny, wow Sam is 8 months - they are so much fun aren't they? Hope he settles into nursery quicklyhun, good luck going back to work (((hugs)))

Zoie - How are tyou and your little lady? Hope you are both doing well!

Kissy - Hope you are recovering well now sweetie, gentle (((hugs))))

Jack and Alex are both doing great, they are just starting to see each other as playmates and its just lovely to see them giving kisses and cuddles to one another. Jacks getting just a little bit of a temper on him now though and will hit, scratch and even bite which is not nice to see but we are trying to nip it in the bud before it gets out of hand. Alex is up on his feet walking around the furniture now so shouldn't be long before he decides to take the plunge and walkl across the room. Soon I'll have 2 toddlers andnot 1 toddler and a baby which feels a little sad but I guess they'll always be my babies! My DH is working full time and permanant again - has been for a few weeks now which is great. He's doing shifts now though so some weeks he's home in the mornings and some the evenings, thats a little hard on the boys at the moment and they are feeling a little confused some days and Jack constantly asks for Dad but as soon as I tell him he's in work he settles.

Must dash, am on my phone and its slow going to type, will try and post again soon - I don't know where the time goes <rolls eyes>

much love

scouse
xxx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Scouse, good to hear from you. Really glad your DH is working. 
They change so quickly don't they, it must be lovely seeing them play together, your littlest is not much older than ours is he? Sam is pulling himself up on his cot now and we had to lower it to the lowest setting last night as he was standing when we went in! It is amazing the changes.  He has seemed a bit out of sorts recently, think poss virus and teething (isn't everything teething?   ) He has 5 already!!!!    I was at work yesterday but OH looked after him but it was still very hard - end of 100% Mummy time, very sad, start 'properly' tomorrow and just hoping LO is OK, I am only doing 2.5 days so Thur will be our first full day of me at work and him in nursery - he has had 2 half days, they are great at the nursery and I know things will settle down, he loved it last week in the afternoon but the morning wasn't so good - we have our little routines here in the morning so very very different for him, hoping this week he is a bit better. 

Have congrat Spooks on other board but officiallly on our little IUI board to - brill news, take care.   

Kissy - hope you are doing well now.   

Zoie - how is Carla doing? Still eating her food well? 

Love to all
Tiny xxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

*CONGRATULATIONS SPOOKS!!!*


----------



## spooks

thanks ladies   
have my first scan next week so hoping all is well and I can start to relax - think I'm worse this time than when I had baby spooks     some days I fell preg other days nothing at all   
hope you're all well


----------



## Tiny21

Hi there
Spooks All will be well for your scan I am sure     , I remember how nervous we were though, it is very early to feel pregnant all the time isn't it, sounds quite different to Baby Spooks?  Diff flavour I keep saying   
Hi to all
xx


----------



## zoie

Hiya girlys xxx 
carla had her jabs today and poor mite has a temp!!! And so do I!!! Must be sympathy lol she's doing great has 2 jars of fd a day at the mo!! And loves it also she has bits of stuff to hold ect!! She's just trying to turn over at the mo!! Will update pic soon I promise xx

spooks you will be fine Hun sending loads of sticky vibes and kisses xxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi to all the ladies...   

Just a quick post after hearing some very sad news....    Spooks you forgot to post here and luckily Scousemouse told me your sad news...

Spooks, I am so sorry you have lost spooklet. It must all be a little crazy now but know I am thinking of you and hubby and baby spooks (((HUGS)))

A few tears here just thinking of what you must be going through... Wanted to add from your previousl posts... Don't let anyone say you can't try immediately and the new research proves that its better... What ever your decision may be, its the right one!

Love you lots and wish life could be so much easier at times... (HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

KB
x


----------



## spooks

thanks kissy   
 
hope everyone else is well


----------



## Tiny21

I was so sorry Spooks to hear your awful news, huge hugs to you all xxxxxx


----------



## scousemouse

Thinking of you spooks hun    xxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Helloooo everyone...
Sending big hugs to Spooks and family           

I think I have had 4 hours of interupted sleep again... Every time we change medicine it has a brilliant effect and then within 2 to 3 days he can't sleep with all the gripe and its back to the drawing board. Just so tired and frustrated, angry that my son is so powerless... I am his voice and yet have unsucessfully stood his ground! F  k doctors and back to the Peditirician!

Bless him and all his pain. Sorry for the rant! Just so frustrated!!!   

Love to all,
KB
x


----------



## scousemouse

ahhh Kissy, big   to you and J.

Hope yoru Peadatrician can help! Stand your ground hun, there is a web site and forum that my friend used to get help and advice from other mums in your situation, I will aske her for the web address and post it here. My friend got nowhere with the Docs until she sat and cried in the Docs office cause she was tiired and frustrated.

         

Edited to add:

www.littlerefluxers.co.uk there are some really poorly babies on there

/links


----------



## scousemouse

Hi all,

How are we all doing?

Kissy - hows Jamie, I hope he is feeling better and you've had some sleep (((hugs)))

Spooks - how are you doing hun (((hugs))))

Tiny - how is it being back at work now, and how is  baby Tiny?

Zoie - Hows it going hun, hows baby zoeie?

Mt two boys are doing great.  ALex has just starting walking this week at 11 months 5 days, a whole 2 months earlier than Jack did.  He gets so excited when he's managed 2-3 steps that he ends up on his bum  .  Jack has an obsession with Lazy Town at them moment and is constantly bouncing around like Sportacus, so we've decided to get him a trampoline for Christmas.  We've got Alex's birthday coming - can't believe he's almost 1.  This last year seems to have flown by.  We've decided which nursery school Jack will be going to next September and we've been and filled out the forms, he's going to hate it though.  He's not spent much time away from me since the minute he was born - in fact the longest he's ever spent away from me is when Alex was born - I was gone about 36 hrs.  I can count on one hand the amount of times Jacks been babysat so he's going to scream the place down.  I'm sure I'll end up crying with him.  Everytime I go to Tesco's we pass the school so I'm always saying to Jack that that will be his school soon but I'm certain he doesn't understand just yet, I've got 11 months to start preparing him.  Its so hard to believe that my baby will be going to nursery school soon, it only seems like yesterday he was born.  

Anyyway thats enough babbling from me - honestly I could go on all day about my two boys, there's not a day that goes by that I don't thank my lucky stars that I'm their mum.  I've been reading through some of my old posts on here before I was pregnant with Jack, I really wish I could back and tell myself that its all going to work out ok and I'll get lucky not once but twice. 

Hope all is well with everyone

love to all
scousemouse
xxx


----------



## scousemouse

Where are we all?


----------



## spooks

I'm back - changed internet providers and been off line for nearly 2 weeks   
having okay days and very bad days which is to be expected 
hope evryone is well      
love spooks


----------



## zoie

Hi scousemouse aoz not been on here for ages time has just flown by!! My little bubs carla is doing great is 7 months now !!! Eating everything on sight lol how's yous? 

Spooks so soz about your mc! But don't give up and keep your head up!! Xxx

wishing everyone a great Xmas xxxxxx


----------



## spooks

hello strangers   
anyone still around 
hope you are all well    spooks


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi Spooks   hope you well   

Hi everyone     

Its been a while since my last post, sorry! Been crazy my side but whats not new.

Sending you all loads of love,
KB
x


----------



## spooks

kissy, glad you're okay.

not sure if any of you remember kizzymouse (from way back), she's had a little girl 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256870.0


----------



## zoie

Hiya ladies carla is coming up for 10 months now and doing great!! She is taking steps now max of 6 so it's looking like she will be walking soon lol I've been taking her to soft play centre too and now thinks she can climb everything lol how's u ladies and bubs?


----------



## scousemouse

Hey all 

How are we all?

We're good here!

xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Thanks Spooks sent Kizzymouse a message... just too beautiful!

Wow Zoie, Carla doing so well - sounds like she is going to be running soon! Good luck heee hee hee hee - this is when the fun begins   

Howdy Scousemouse 

Jamie so much better and has been off his medication for 1 week! So happy his smiling    We feel like a real family now


----------



## Tiny21

Hi everyone
Brill news for Kizzymouse. 

How is everyone? Can't believe our little man is 14 months now - taking lots of steps now and making lots of noise but not really saying words at all - he has such a little personality and is gorgeous, we are so lucky. Considering number 2 but it all feels like another lifetime and just don't really want to start on it again but we so want him to have a little sibling. 

Must admit find it hard to find time to come on here - poorly at mo, so thought would have a read as off work and little man at nursery. 

I hope you are all well

Tiny xx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hello Girls,
Hope you all getting this message although have had a few updates on everyone...
All well our side My hubby is thinking of having a vesectomy (sp) and I am not too happy about it. Just feels like closure after all these years of trying to conceive... Since Jamie been so sick he says he couldn't do it all over again. I know his right and know that we both too old to be able to keep up but its tough coming to terms with it!
Hope everyone else is ok? Will be great to hear from you all?
Love and butterfly kisses sent your way!   
KB
x


----------



## scousemouse

Hi, how are we all?
Xxxx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi there
Good thank you, you. Some exciting news!    Congrats.


We have just tried for a sibling but after sme really positive symptoms and a positive Clearblue something wasn't to be as all other tests and bloods negative so that was hard, regrouping to try again, follow up tomorrow. Our little boy is just gorgeous, cheeky little man and makes us laugh with what he says.


Would be great to hear from everyone else
Xxxxx


----------



## scousemouse

Sorry to hear your news tiny :-( good luck with your appointment tomorrow.
Really good to hear from you hun, I may not be on but I still think of you all.
We're all good here, Jack only has a few more days in nursery then its on to reception in september, can't believe how quickly time goes, he's 4 tomorrow but it only seems like yesterday I was here posting his BFP.  Alex will be 3 in November and starting nursery in January, again it only seems like yesterday he was born.  They keep be really busy, there's never a dull moment  

Xxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Hi tiny, very new member here just happened across your post. We too are trying for a sibling this summer. We have a 15 mth old gorgeous boy from d-iui. Am finding it so much harder this time around i suppose because I know whats at stake. If that makes sense? Am praying it will happen but wondering could i get this lucky twice. Best of luck!


----------



## Kissy Bear

Sending love and butterfly kisses to all!
Tomorrow there will be something special waiting just for you! Please join me in the Positive Chain for all the future Mommies out there!
CHOO CHOO!


----------



## scousemouse

Hey all,

How are we doing?  Jacks just started full time school and despite a tear or two in the mornings he seems to be enjoying it.  His teacher says he's doing well and his hands are always covered in good work stamps . Alex will start nursery probably in Janusary, will be so strange taking both boys to school.  Me-well baby No 3 is due in a little over 3 weeks and I'm so excited but a little sad too cause 3 is it for us, don't get me wrong I know how lucky we are!  I never dreamt in my wildest dreams we'd have 1 let alone 3 but I also know I'm going to be broody forever!

Hope you are all well
xxx


----------



## spooks

hello there everyone,   
scouse - can't believe you've only 3 weeks left - where did that go? I've been meaning to post on here since I read your news (that must've been months ago   ) oooh are you going to post your birth story - I love birth stories along with pram talk - completely obsessed with prams I am   
very busy here with our lovely baby girl and big girl - I think my broodiness will last forever too. Although I am eternally grateful for what I have I keep thinking 'just another one' but dh says that feeling could go on and on. I have a list of reasons to stop at 2 which I use to try to convince myself.  
Good luck and best wishes to everyone old and new      this is such a great, positive thread, I hope you are all well and get everything you hope for      
scouse - keep us updated when your bundle arrives. do you know the flavour? Are the boys excited? 
love to all, 
gotta catch the train that kissy's driving


----------



## spooks

hello again, just wanted to say hi to jellybaby,      I didn't realise it was you!    
we don't use this thread much just to catch up now and again will pm you soon


----------



## Tiny21

Hi girls
Lovely to see some action on here again!   

Scousemouse - saw you earlier on my little bonkers ******** group - which has gone a bit mad!! Started it last week with 7 people! 
Huge good luck for birth number 3   WOw, how exciting. 

Jellybaby - any news for you yet? Sorry I didn't reply when you first put something on for some reason I didn't see it. 

Can't believe several of you have children in school!!!!   Such a change isn't it? My little nieces and nephew started this year too and brought home thier first 'reading' books today! 

Kissy, you are always SO positive   , love it. 

Sadly our attempt ended as biochem - nightmare with tests as we had that clearblue positive, so hard. Now we have an issue with our donor which has led to us, not through choice but timing, to try this cycle with another donor. I started downregging on Saturday and my period which would normally be close (I spot for about a week before) is nowhere to be seen, no spotting, no nothing!! Downreg scan on Monday not looking likely now, so unlike me too, trying not to worry about it but hard and finding jabs hard this time too. We debated delaying again but it, more than likely, would mean tx after Christmas and that seems SO far away and Christmas was kind of a time point in my head and wanted tx before. Trying to keep    

Lovely to keep in touch with everyone. 
I know several of you on here are on Fbook and are in the new group - but if anyone else wants to join just let me know, there's a lot of us on there now. 

Love to all xxxxxxx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi there lovely ladies, just wondered how we all were? 
We are on attempt 3 for a sibling and have changed clinic and are PUPO with 2 little early blasts which went in yesterday morning! Nev got to blasts before so really pleased


Our gorgeous little boy is now 3 and fabulous and cheeky! 


Have a lovely Easter
Xxxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Hi tiny was barely on this thread but wanted to pop by and say best of luck with your 2 blasts.  I just did donor ivf for a sibling in jan and transfered 2 blasts day 5 and am now 11 weeks with twins! So 2 siblins for my little boy please god.
Anyway best of luck keep busy and i hope to read your good news in two weeks!!!!!
Jellybaby xox


----------



## Tiny21

Hi there
I was just reading your signature!!! Fab news, congrats, how are you feeling? I am worried about the risks of multiples tbh but with only 2 and neither quite at the stage they should be we didn't feel we really had a choice so both are in there and hopefully settling in   


Thank you, any tips for 2ww? LOL
I hope everything continues to go smoothly for you
Xx


----------

